# The 2022 Half Century (50km or 50m) a month challenge



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2021)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2022 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, 5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles**. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (** Added 25th June 2017)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

I am kicking off with a 41.84 miles .
Home to Orlingbury , Mawsley , Foxhall , Rothwell , Rushton , Stanion , Grafton Underwood , Burton Latimer and home .
Oh and 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

Jan 1st 31.4 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 1


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2022)

*1st Jan*
Ipswich – Westerfield (2 loops) - Ipswich – Falkenham - Ipswich
54km

*1 Point*


----------



## Osprey (1 Jan 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km.

Points total. 1


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2022)

January 
01/01/22 https://strava.app.link/2PKetFb0smb


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2022)

Just to maintain the East of England representatives being in the majority reporting in today...
January 1st, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Westerfield, Ipswich & Foxhall, 65.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6455944843


----------



## geocycle (1 Jan 2022)

First time on this challenge so hope I get the rules right. Details and pictures in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6627515

1 January 50 Miles 80.8 km. Ingleton and Clapham loop.

2 points.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

*JAN 1: *Coalville-Loughborough-Coalville loop
32.49mi/ 52.29km _*1 Point*_


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2022)

01/01/2022 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Breadon Heath-Lyneal-Loppington-Wolverley-Home 53.6km. 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2022)

Jan 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Jan 2nd 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 9


----------



## Domus (2 Jan 2022)

Jan 2- Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 1 point


----------



## slow scot (2 Jan 2022)

January.

2nd. (52km). Clockwise Blacktop/Echt/Tillymannoch/Kirkton of Skene loop.

Total points: 1


----------



## Alex321 (2 Jan 2022)

January
2nd 31.3 miles, 50.3Km Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, CrAig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.

1 point. Total to date 1 point.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020


----------



## Willd (2 Jan 2022)

*Jan 2 - 32.40 miles, 1,019ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Frankton, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Jan 2022)

January
2nd Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Peel Green, Barton, Rixton, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home. 52kms


----------



## C R (3 Jan 2022)

January 3rd

Local loops around Hatfield, Pirton, Earls Croome, Defford, Pershore, Wadborough and Littleworth. 

62.9km 1 point.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2022)

*3rd Jan*
Ipswich – Bealings – Ipswich – Westerfield – Thurleston - Ipswich – Bucklesham – Falkenham – Bucklesham - Nacton – Ipswich
55km: 1 point

*Running Total: 2 Points*


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2022)

*3rd of January *

Helensburgh - Dumbarton - Alexandria - Balloch - Loch Lomond - Luss - Carrick - Helensburgh and home. 

53 Km: 1 Point 

*Total: 1 Point *


----------



## gavgav (3 Jan 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury


Running Total = 1 point


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/01/2022 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Breadon Heath-Lyneal-Loppington-Wolverley-Home 53.6km. 1 point


03/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Bronnington-Penley-Lightwood Green-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point
Total 2 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 Jan 2022)

I'm in 😊

Jan 2nd Slow and steady (https://www.strava.com/activities/6459072151) 51.11km, 74m
Jan 3rd Still slow (https://www.strava.com/activities/6464423907) 50.93km, 101m


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jan 2022)

Jan 3rd - 35.5 miles .1677ft 
1pt.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jan 2022)

January ride done....and I hope there will be more.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

Hope I'm doing this right, and its 1 point. Can I also use the same ride in the Lunacy challenge?
- 
11:16 AM on Wednesday, January 5, 2022 Pendle, England
Pendle Circumnavigated 0C (s)​Clear sky, 4°C, Feels like 0°C, Humidity 85%, Wind 4m/s from NW - by Klimat.app

*31.35mi*
Distance (50.45 km)
*3:05:10*
Moving Time
*3,738ft*
Elevation (1,139m)
*195W*
Estimated Avg Power
*2,167kJ*
Energy Output

AvgMaxSpeed10.2mi/h (moving avg - 11.9)40.2mi/hCalories2,416Elapsed Time3:59:59


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Hope I'm doing this right, and its 1 point. Can I also use the same ride in the Lunacy challenge?
> -
> 11:16 AM on Wednesday, January 5, 2022 Pendle, England
> Pendle Circumnavigated 0C (s)​Clear sky, 4°C, Feels like 0°C, Humidity 85%, Wind 4m/s from NW - by Klimat.app
> ...


Looks good- quite detailed too!


----------



## steverob (9 Jan 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles* - A hilly first half through Whipsnade, Dunstable and Toddington, then hide from the unexpected rain in a McDonalds, before a flatter meandering route home to get my first 100km challenge ride done - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242 - 3 points
*9th January: 31.14 miles* - A shorter loop out to the hills at Ashendon and Dorton, designed to give me a tailwind home all the way from Thame. Sun very low and bright while climbing, should have taken my shades! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6496688064 - 1 point

*Total so far: 4 points*


----------



## Willd (9 Jan 2022)

*Jan 2 - 32.40 miles, 1,019ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Frankton, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Jan 9 - 31.55 miles, 1,119ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Ashby Parva, Leire, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Cawston, home.


----------



## geocycle (9 Jan 2022)

Jan 9, a 51 mile down south to Longridge Fell. Enjoyed some new roads. Write up below.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6634072

2 points today, total 4 points.


----------



## Osprey (9 Jan 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696

Points total. 2


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2022)

*JAN 1*: Coalville-Loughborough-Coalville loop
32.49mi/ 52.29km _*1 Point*_
*JAN 9*: Coalville-Twycross-Tamworth-Kingsbury-Maxstoke-Nuneaton- Market Bosworth- Coalville 62.54mi/100.65km *3 Points*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *4 Points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd Slow and steady (https://www.strava.com/activities/6459072151) 51.11km, 74m
Jan 3rd Still slow (https://www.strava.com/activities/6464423907) 50.93km, 101m
Jan 8 another visit to the beautiful Sun Moon Lake (https://www.strava.com/activities/6489542946) 53.68km, 707m

Total: 3 points


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 2 point


----------



## Gibbo9 (11 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd Slow and steady (https://www.strava.com/activities/6459072151) 51.11km, 74m
Jan 3rd Still slow (https://www.strava.com/activities/6464423907) 50.93km, 101m
Jan 8 another visit to the beautiful Sun Moon Lake (https://www.strava.com/activities/6489542946) 53.68km, 707m
Jan 11 a whiz round the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/6505177387) 52km, 80m

Total: 4 points


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jan 2022)

11th January 2022

MTB

53km

Home - Hoptrup - Aabenraa - Lloyt - Home


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jan 2022)

*January 11th 2022* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.32km 1 point


Total points: 1


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jan 2022)

*2022
January 
January 11th ~ 53.23kms (33.08 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley loop, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Total points ~ 1*


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Jan 2022)

January 11th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.32km 1 point

*January 13th 2022* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Carenan – Quénogé – le Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Villeneuve – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Esquiniac – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.44km 1 point

Total points: 2


----------



## Domus (14 Jan 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 3 points


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jan 2022)

*2022
January
January 11th ~ 53.23kms (33.08 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley loop, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*January 14th ~63.92 kms (39.10 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Llynfaes. Llangwyllog, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Hermon, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Valley, home.

*Total points ~ 2*


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Jan 2022)

Jan 15: a loop around Saltcoats, Kilwinning & Irvine. 51k
Jan 30: Troon, 50k


----------



## Fergs (15 Jan 2022)

Jan 15. Out and back to Bushy park via Summerstown and Richmond park. 52km 1 point.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Jan 2022)

January
*2nd* 31.3 miles, 50.3Km Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, CrAig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.
1pt.

*16th* 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.
1 point.

Total to date 2 points.


----------



## Osprey (16 Jan 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296

Points total. 3


----------



## geocycle (16 Jan 2022)

January 15th. Three Peaks ride to Ribblehead and down Ribblesdale. 59 miles. 2 points.

Total to date 6 points.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6640140


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 2 points


----------



## steverob (16 Jan 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles* - A hilly first half through Whipsnade, Dunstable and Toddington, then hide from the unexpected rain in a McDonalds, before a flatter meandering route home to get my first 100km challenge ride done - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242 - 3 points
*9th January: 31.14 miles* - A shorter loop out to the hills at Ashendon and Dorton, designed to give me a tailwind home all the way from Thame. Sun very low and bright while climbing, should have taken my shades! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6496688064 - 1 point
*16th January: 31.09 miles* - While my bike is being serviced, went up to the Lee Valley VeloPark cycle track and hired a bike there. 30 laps (ish) later, managed my 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6534562422 - 1 point

*Total so far: 5 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 03/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Bronnington-Penley-Lightwood Green-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point
> Total 2 points


16/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Duddlestone Heath-StMartins- Gobowen - Whittington-West Felton - Hordley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton-Northwood- Home 68km. 1 point 
Total 3 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (17 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd Slow and steady (https://www.strava.com/activities/6459072151) 51.11km, 74m
Jan 3rd Still slow (https://www.strava.com/activities/6464423907) 50.93km, 101m
Jan 8 another visit to the beautiful Sun Moon Lake (https://www.strava.com/activities/6489542946) 53.68km, 707m
Jan 11 a whiz round the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/6505177387) 52km, 80m
Jan 14 spin round to the girlfriends for dinner (https://www.strava.com/activities/6521005029) 51.09km, 82m
Jan 15 Monthly Fondo complete, lovely day for it too (https://www.strava.com/activities/6525007703) 103.76km, 324m

Total: 8 points


----------



## PatrickPending (17 Jan 2022)

16/1/22 76Km Blaby - wiloughby waterlys -Gilmorton - south kilworth - cold ashby - naseby - sibbertoft - theddingworth - mowsley - saddington - fleckney - countesthorpe = blaby

27/2/22 50.67Km Blaby - Wigston - Nwton Harcourt - great glen - kings norton -ilston - carlton curlieu - kibworth harcourt - fleckney - c
arnesby - peatling magna - countesthorpe - Blaby

25/3/22 59Km Blaby - Wiliugby Waterlys - ashby magna Leire - frolesworth =claybrooke parva - monks kirby - claybrooke parva - ullesthorpe -ashby parva - dunton bassett -ashby magna - countesthorpe - blaby

28/3/22 102Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - South Kilworth -stamford on avon - cold ashby - naseby - creaton - cottesbrooke - brixworth - cottesbroke = clipsto = marston trussel - laughton = saddington = fleckney = peatling parva - countesthorpe - Blaby

24/4/22 111Km Blaby = Wiloughby Waterlys - Frolesworth = Claybrooke magna - Monks Kirby - Billeston - Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Pailton - Monks Kirby again - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton (via a convoluted extended route!) - Walton = Bruntingthorpe = Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

7/5/22 52Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby waterlys - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - south kilworth - Kimcote - Gilmorton - loop back to kimcote -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

8/5/22 57Km Blaby - countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett -- Ashby Magna - Wiloughby waterlys - countesthorpe - Blaby

12/6/22 112Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Beeby -Hungarton - Lowesby - Marefield - Owston - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir -Great Easton - Drayton - Nevill Holt - Slawston - Cranoe -Tur Langton -Kibworth -Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterleys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

3/7/22 106Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - South Kilworth -Stamford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Creaton - Cottesbrooke - Brixworth - Cottesbroke - Haselbech - Kelmarsh - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Laughton - Saddington - Fleckney - Peatling Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

28/8/22 150Km Blaby -Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton (first time Ive done the hill up from there for a while) - Tilton on the Hill - Loddington -Belton -Stockerston -Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton - Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Apethorpe - King's Cliffe- Blatherwycke - Laxton - Harringworth - Lyddington - Stoke Dry - Horningbole - Hallaton - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - Phew!

17/9/22 52Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby waterlys - Ashby Magna - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - Gilmorton - -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

18/9/22 63Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

30/10/22 51Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Broughton - Frolesworth - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Gilmorton -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

13/11/22 57Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Dunton Bassett -Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby (slightly shorter route than usual)

21/12/22 58Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Dunton Bassett -Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jan 2022)

*2022
January
January 11th ~ 53.23kms (33.08 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley loop, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, home.
*January 14th ~ 63.92 kms (39.10 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Llynfaes. Llangwyllog, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Hermon, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*January 17th ~ 52.03 kms (32.33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, Four Mile Bridge, home. 

*Total points ~ 3*


----------



## Chap sur le velo (18 Jan 2022)

I’m back and hopefully more to add this month.



Targets for the year 50kms and 50 mile a month.

51 points.



Points to date 3



17/01/22

Regents, Hyde and Richmond Parks with a PR on the latter. 86kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/6538075482



01/01/22

Head for the (North London) Hills. Swains Lane, Ally Pally and Muswell Hill. 50KMS in Shorts!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6455536925


----------



## aferris2 (19 Jan 2022)

Jan 19 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point
Total so far: 1 point


----------



## kapelmuur (22 Jan 2022)

On the score board now, so I guess I'll have to keep going for another 11 months!

22/1 Tatton Park, Tabley, Arley, High Legh, Bucklow Hill. 51km


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.*


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jan 2022)

*JAN 1*: Coalville-Loughborough-Coalville loop
32.49mi/ 52.29km _*1 Point*_
*JAN 9*: Coalville-Twycross-Tamworth-Kingsbury-Maxstoke-Nuneaton- Market Bosworth- Coalville 62.54mi/100.65km _*3 Points*_
*JAN 22: *Coalville-Loughborough-Keyworth-Cotgrave-Granby-Bottesford-Long Bennington-Leadenham-Navenby-Lincoln 79.11mi/127.32km *3 Points*

Month Total: *7 Points*
Challenge Total: *7 Points*


----------



## Fergs (22 Jan 2022)

Jan 22. Tower bridge, Putney, bushy park, Tooting. 66km 1 point 
Total 2 points


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jan 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2022)

January 23rd

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Welland, Coombe Green, Upper Pendock, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth and Home.

65.7km. 1 point
2 points so far.


----------



## geocycle (23 Jan 2022)

January 23, a 52 mile ride to Kendal and Lyth Valley via Arnside and Silverdale AONB. 2 points.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6646036

so far in January 4 qualifying rides 8 points.


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

*Jan 2 - 32.40 miles, 1,019ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Frankton, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jan 9 - 31.55 miles, 1,119ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Ashby Parva, Leire, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Cawston, home.
*Jan 23 - 51.20 miles, 1,699ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton, Avon Dassett, Arlescote, Radway, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Ladbroke, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Osprey (23 Jan 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105

Points total. 4


----------



## steverob (23 Jan 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles* - A hilly first half through Whipsnade, Dunstable and Toddington, then hide from the unexpected rain in a McDonalds, before a flatter meandering route home to get my first 100km challenge ride done - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242 - 3 points
*9th January: 31.14 miles* - A shorter loop out to the hills at Ashendon and Dorton, designed to give me a tailwind home all the way from Thame. Sun very low and bright while climbing, should have taken my shades! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6496688064 - 1 point
*16th January: 31.09 miles* - While my bike is being serviced, went up to the Lee Valley VeloPark cycle track and hired a bike there. 30 laps (ish) later, managed my 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6534562422 - 1 point
*23rd January: 45.14 miles* - Ride along the edge of the Chilterns without really doing too much actual climbing. Tried to extend to 50 miles but toes ended up getting too cold and abandoned that idea - https://www.strava.com/activities/6569836651 - 1 point

*Total so far: 6 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 16/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Duddlestone Heath-StMartins- Gobowen - Whittington-West Felton - Hordley- Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton-Northwood- Home 68km. 1 point
> Total 3 points


23/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley-Bagley- Cockshutt- English Frankton-Loppington- Horton- Whixall-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere- Welshampton Northwood-Home 
70.3 km. 1 point 
Total 4 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (23 Jan 2022)

At last, 1st qualifying ride of 2022
Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-WestMeon(cafe stop)-East Meon-Buriton- Rowlands Castle-Chichester
54 miles


----------



## tfc03 (24 Jan 2022)

First significant ride of the year [since October indeed], so I'm in for the challenge [having done a running 10km a month last year]! 
24/1/22; Cramlington, Whalton, Belsay, Ogle, Dinnington, Newcastle, 51.4km, 370m. elevation, 1 point!


----------



## Domus (24 Jan 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point

Running total4 points


----------



## Spinney (25 Jan 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*Total: 1 point*


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Jan 2022)

January
5th. 55km. Ride to East Halton for another look for the reported Cattle Egret(no joy). Brocklesby, N.Killingholme, Winters Pond E.Halton, Wootton, Croxton Grasby Bottoms, N.Kelsey Moor, home. https://www.strava.com/activities/6476791641 Solo with Stig.
23rd. 67km. Easy flat route after yesterday's 100km. N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Snitterby, Glentham, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. https://www.strava.com/activities/6569979588 on the Tandem


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd Slow and steady (https://www.strava.com/activities/6459072151) 51.11km, 74m
Jan 3rd Still slow (https://www.strava.com/activities/6464423907) 50.93km, 101m
Jan 8 another visit to the beautiful Sun Moon Lake (https://www.strava.com/activities/6489542946) 53.68km, 707m
Jan 11 a whiz round the river (https://www.strava.com/activities/6505177387) 52km, 80m
Jan 14 spin round to the girlfriends for dinner (https://www.strava.com/activities/6521005029) 51.09km, 82m
Jan 15 Monthly Fondo complete, lovely day for it too (https://www.strava.com/activities/6525007703) 103.76km, 324m
Jan 26 First time out for 11 days due to appalling weather (https://www.strava.com/activities/6583018136) 54.01km, 102m

Total: 9 points


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 23/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton Ellesmere- Tetchill- Hordley-Bagley- Cockshutt- English Frankton-Loppington- Horton- Whixall-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere- Welshampton Northwood-Home
> 70.3 km. 1 point
> Total 4 points


26/01/22 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton- Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere Lyneal-Loppington-Horton-Home 52km. 1 point 
Total 5 points


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Jan 2022)

January 11th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Lancras – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 62.32km 1 point

January 13th 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Carenan – Quénogé – le Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Villeneuve – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Esquiniac – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.44km 1 point

*January 27th 2022* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – la Croix Billy – Evriguet – la Corbinais – la Ville Jallu – la Cotinaie – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.35km 1 point

Total points: 3


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2022)

Jan 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Jan 2nd 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jan 28th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 10


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

*Jan 2 - 32.40 miles, 1,019ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Frankton, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Harbury, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Stockton, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jan 9 - 31.55 miles, 1,119ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Ashby Parva, Leire, Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, Cawston, home.
*Jan 23 - 51.20 miles, 1,699ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton, Avon Dassett, Arlescote, Radway, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Ladbroke, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jan 29 - 32.01 miles, 999ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Woolscott, Grandborough, Sawbridge, Lower Shuckburgh, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Southam, Model Village, Cuttle, Long Itchington, Marton, Marton Moor, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston. home.


----------



## steverob (29 Jan 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles* - A hilly first half through Whipsnade, Dunstable and Toddington, then hide from the unexpected rain in a McDonalds, before a flatter meandering route home to get my first 100km challenge ride done - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242 - 3 points
*9th January: 31.14 miles* - A shorter loop out to the hills at Ashendon and Dorton, designed to give me a tailwind home all the way from Thame. Sun very low and bright while climbing, should have taken my shades! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6496688064 - 1 point
*16th January: 31.09 miles* - While my bike is being serviced, went up to the Lee Valley VeloPark cycle track and hired a bike there. 30 laps (ish) later, managed my 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6534562422 - 1 point
*23rd January: 45.14 miles* - Ride along the edge of the Chilterns without really doing too much actual climbing. Tried to extend to 50 miles but toes ended up getting too cold and abandoned that idea - https://www.strava.com/activities/6569836651 - 1 point
*29th January: 52.22 miles* - Hilly back route to Amersham, Chalfont and Seer Green, picking up a p*ncture on the way. Tired quickly with the strong winds on the return leg - https://www.strava.com/activities/6600145082 - 2 points

*Total so far: 8 points*


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jan 2022)

*January
2nd* 31.3 miles, 50.3Km Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, CrAig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.
1pt.

*16th* 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.
1 point.

*29th* 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Petersone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.
1 Point.

Total to date 3 points.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2022)

Jan 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Jan 2nd 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jan 28th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 30th 32.9 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop via paudy lane 

Points in this challenge 4
Points in all challenges 11


----------



## Eribiste (30 Jan 2022)

Bit of a close run thing but just about got a 51.5km ride in in time for the challenge. Phew!
Could have done without the unscheduled sudden loss of cushioning air from the rear tyre. No "P" words in this post.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6604784927


----------



## figbat (30 Jan 2022)

I’ve only just actually read this thread - it turns out I am just in time to join in for 2022.

15 January 2022 - 40.20 miles (64.7km); rode out to bag a water tower picture and incidentally qualified for this challenge.


----------



## Domus (30 Jan 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnwoth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point

Running total 5 points


----------



## Saluki (30 Jan 2022)

Saluki said:


> January
> 01/01/22 https://strava.app.link/2PKetFb0smb
> View attachment 624497


30/01/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6605250364 Norwich, Marlingford, Barnham Broom, Brandon Parva, Wymondham, Hethel (Lotus), East Carleton, Eaton, City Centre of Norwich  and home.50km in the sun.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2022)

Not a bad month for getting out & about thanks to some really nice weather for January. End of the month round up of qualifying rides..

January 1st, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Westerfield, Ipswich & Foxhall, 65.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6455944843 
January 9th, Levington, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Great Blakenham, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 62.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6496988147
January 16th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich & Nacton, 51.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6533057297
January 17th, Diss, Wortham, Mellis, Gislingham, Walsham Le Willows, Wattisfield, Market Weston, Thelnetham, Garboldisham, Kenninghall, North & South Lopham, Bressingham, Diss, 66.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6537711293
January 22nd, Felixstowe, Trimley, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Ipswich & Trimley, 51.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6563954167
January 28th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere, Ipswich & Nacton, 54km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6595091076
January 30th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 59.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6605287505

Edited to add in the rides as I pressed the button too early - spot the idiot


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (30 Jan 2022)

23 -Jan 54 miles 2103 ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-WestMeon(cafe stop)-East Meon-Buriton- Rowlands Castle-Chichester
30-Jan 51 miles 2428 ft ascent 2 pts CTC Sunday Group Ride Chichester-Compton-Harting-Rogate- Midhurst- Graffham- Singleton-Chichester
Jan Total 4pts


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 26/01/22 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton- Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere Lyneal-Loppington-Horton-Home 52km. 1 point
> Total 5 points


30/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor On Dee-Malpas-Higher Wych-Iscoyd-Bronnington-Welshampton -Ellesmere-Welshampton Northwood-Home 72km. 1 point 
Total 6 points


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

*January 2022
Sat 22nd Jan 52km* 414m Home-Nailsea-Backwell-Yatton-Clevedon-Portbury-Home
Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 6


----------



## Fergs (31 Jan 2022)

30th January
Home-Hampton-sunningdale-datchet-wraysbury-shepperton-walton-home. 114km, 3 points
Total points: 5


----------



## geocycle (31 Jan 2022)

End of January round up. 
Total distance ridden 705km (438 miles). Best ever January!

Qualifying rides:
1 January Clapham and Ingleton 81km, 1145m of climbing 
9 January Longridge Fell 82km, 1130m of climbing 
16 January Ribblehead 94km, 933m of climbing 
23 January Kendal 84km, 1108m of climbing 
8 points


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Feb 2022)

*January 2022, 3 qualifying rides done

February 2nd 2022* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.18km 1 point

Total points: 4


----------



## dickyknees (2 Feb 2022)

January 2022 ~ 3 points.  

*February 
February 2nd ~ 52.02 kms (32.33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, Four Mile Bridge, home.

*Running total ~ 4 points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (2 Feb 2022)

Jan 4pts
2-Feb 31.2miles 1831ft ascent 1pt Fittleworth-Bedham- Loxwood- Tismans Common- Loxwood- Iford-Plaistow-Kirdford-Fittleworth
Running Total 5pts


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2022)

Feb 3rd 33.6 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow , Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 5
Points in all challenges 22


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Feb 2022)

3rd Feb - Knolls Green, Nether Alderley, Warford. 50.8km

2 points to date


----------



## slow scot (4 Feb 2022)

January: (continued).

10th. (51 kms). Clockwise Deeside line/Kirkton of Skene loop with very slight deviation.
12th. (52 kms). As per 10th January without deviation!
13th. (50 kms). As per 10th January.
14th. (52kms). As per 12th January.
17th. (56kms). Ante clockwise Blacktop/ Kirkton of Skene/ Echt/ Deeside line loop, but with deviation through Dunecht estate.
19th. (52kms). Usual Deeside line/Kirkton of Skene loop.
21st. (50km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch,Garlogie, Blacktop.
23rd. (52kms). Usual Deeside line/Kirkton of Skene loop.
24th. (51kms). As per 21st January.
25th. (52kms). Usual Deeside line/Kirkton of Skene loop.

February:

2nd. (58kms). Countesswells road, Baillieswells road, Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Kirkton of Skene, in and out of Westhill shopping centre for lunch, usual road back to Blacktop and home.

Total Points: 12


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 30/01/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor On Dee-Malpas-Higher Wych-Iscoyd-Bronnington-Welshampton -Ellesmere-Welshampton Northwood-Home 72km. 1 point
> Total 6 points


04/02/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-English Frankton-Burlton-Myddle-Nonely-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Waterloo-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point
Total 7 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Feb 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> *JAN 1*: Coalville-Loughborough-Coalville loop
> 32.49mi/ 52.29km _*1 Point*_
> *JAN 9*: Coalville-Twycross-Tamworth-Kingsbury-Maxstoke-Nuneaton- Market Bosworth- Coalville 62.54mi/100.65km _*3 Points*_
> *JAN 22: *Coalville-Loughborough-Keyworth-Cotgrave-Granby-Bottesford-Long Bennington-Leadenham-Navenby-Lincoln 79.11mi/127.32km *3 Points*
> ...


JANUARY: _*7 Points*_

FEBRUARY

*Feb 4*: Coalville-Kegworth-East Leake-Wysall-Racehub-Barrow upon Soar-Mountsorrel-Bradgate Park-Newtown Linford-Polly Bott’s Lane-Coalville 53.88mi/86.71km *2 Points*

Month Total:_* 2 Points*_
Challenge Total:* 9 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (5 Feb 2022)

January
5th. 55km. Ride to East Halton for another look for the reported Cattle Egret(no joy). Brocklesby, N.Killingholme, Winters Pond E.Halton, Wootton, Croxton Grasby Bottoms, N.Kelsey Moor, home. https://www.strava.com/activities/6476791641 Solo with Stig.
23rd. 67km. Easy flat route after yesterday's 100km. N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Snitterby, Glentham, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. https://www.strava.com/activities/6569979588 on the Tandem
February
4th. 67km. Powered by Teasdales Bakeries - stopped at two of them! Howsham, Cadney, Brigg, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton Lindsey, Waddingham, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.Kelsey Moor. https://www.strava.com/activities/6630553336 Solo with Stig.
5th. 67km. The same easy Tandem loop as last month. Tougher with the winds today though. https://www.strava.com/activities/6635064738 Tandem.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2022)

February done

February 5th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6635172086


----------



## Willd (5 Feb 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb 5 - 38.62 miles, 1,447ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Watford, Ashby St Ledgers, Kilsby, Barby, Hillmorton, home.

Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 9


----------



## Saluki (5 Feb 2022)

Saluki said:


> 30/01/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6605250364 Norwich, Marlingford, Barnham Broom, Brandon Parva, Wymondham, Hethel (Lotus), East Carleton, Eaton, City Centre of Norwich  and home.50km in the sun.


5/2/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6635664298. Norwich, back roads to Loddon (aka got a bit lost), cake, Burghapton, Bramerton, Kirby, Whitlingham sewerage works to get to Whitlingham broad, home. 53km 1pt

3 points so far.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Feb 2022)

1 Feb. 50k Puerto Calera, Yaiza, Timanfaya National Park, Mucha Blanca, Asomada, Puerto Calera. 

Lanzarote is a great place to cycle. Smooth roads, well graded hills, sunshine, light traffic and everyone drives courteously. Very hard to come back to Cornwall and do a ride on mucky lanes, with grey skies and numerous close passes today.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 04/02/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-English Frankton-Burlton-Myddle-Nonely-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Waterloo-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point
> Total 7 points


06/02/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Welsh Frankton-Babbinswood- Maesbury- Llynclys-Porth-Y-Waen- TrefoBen-Oswestry-Gobowen-St Martins-Duddlestone Heath-Ellesmere-Northwood-Home 72km. 1 point
Total 8 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (8 Feb 2022)

Points to date 6 (3+3)

Sadly nothing added to Jan total. Now in full training for The Hell of Ashdown Forrest so have been heading out of East London for the hill to North of Chigwell and then across the Debden to the climbs into Epping Forrest. First 12km and last 17 are flat maybe accounting for 100m of climbing, so the central part of the ride is a decent workout. Weather has been mild and dry, if windy.

Will need to get more rides in this month including THOAF! Hopefully more to follow and this is an interim update.

8th Feb

81km and 982m climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/6650767632

2nd Feb

67kms and 746m climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/6620293187

17/01/22

Regents, Hyde and Richmond Parks with a PR on the latter. 86kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/6538075482

01/01/22

Head for the (North London) Hills. Swains Lane, Ally Pally and Muswell Hill. In Shorts!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6455536925



Targets for the year 50kms and 50 mile a month.

51 points.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (8 Feb 2022)

Jan 4pts
2-Feb 31.2miles 1831ft ascent 1pt Fittleworth-Bedham- Loxwood- Tismans Common- Loxwood- Iford-Plaistow-Kirdford-Fittleworth
*8-Feb 55.8miles 2749ft ascent 2 pts *Graffham- Lurgershall-Kirdford-Northchapel-Fernhurst- Rogate- South Harting- Treyford-Graffham
Report added to Your Ride Today
Running Total 7pts


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Feb 2022)

*January 2022, 3 qualifying rides done*

February 2nd 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.18km 1 point

*February 9th 2022* Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – le Bran – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.36km 1 point

Total points: 5


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 06/02/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Welsh Frankton-Babbinswood- Maesbury- Llynclys-Porth-Y-Waen- TrefoBen-Oswestry-Gobowen-St Martins-Duddlestone Heath-Ellesmere-Northwood-Home 72km. 1 point
> Total 8 points


08/02/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Marton _Burlton-Loppington-Horton-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 50.8km. 1 point 
Total 9 points


----------



## Fiona R (11 Feb 2022)

*February 2022
Sat 5th Feb 50km 235m *Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Kenn-Nailsea-Home *1pt*
Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 7


----------



## dickyknees (11 Feb 2022)

January 2022 ~ 3 points. 

*February 
February 2nd ~ 52.02 kms (32.33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*February 2nd ~ 58.50 kms (36.35 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total ~ 5 points*


----------



## Domus (11 Feb 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 6 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

FEBRUARY

*Feb 4:* Coalville-Kegworth-East Leake-Wysall-Racehub-Barrow upon Soar-Mountsorrel-Bradgate Park-Newtown Linford-Polly Bott’s Lane-Coalville 53.88mi/86.71km _*2 Points*_
*Feb 11:* Coalville-Melbourne-Derby-Holbrook-Heage-Higham-Clay Cross-Holmewood-Palterton-Hardwick Hall-Somercotes-Heanor-Ockbrook-Shardlow-Kegworth-Coalville 101.15mi/162.79km _*4 Points*_

Month Total: *6 Points*
Challenge Total:_ *13 Points*_


----------



## geocycle (11 Feb 2022)

First qualify February ride. Out to Chipping via Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 52 miles with 1250m of ascent. Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6661615

Another 2 points. Total now 10 points.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2022)

January
2nd Culcheth, Glazebury, Worsley, Peel Green, Barton, Rixton, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home 52kms
February
11th Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, Bowden, Little Bollington, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms


----------



## Spinney (11 Feb 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*Total: 2 points*


----------



## figbat (12 Feb 2022)

*12 Feb - 61km* on an out-and-back trajectory from home to the folly at Faringdon, via gravel tracks and back lanes through such delightful villages as Ardington, Charney Bassett and Denchworth… and also Wantage and Grove.

Quite flat but a brutal headwind at times.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2022)

Today 46 miles / 74 km

first 18 miles into a headwind from home across to Horton , down to Stoke Goldington across to Ravenstone (spotted first lambs of 2022) then to Tyringham and Filgrave down to Emberton across to Turvey , Carlton , Hinwick and home .

Bike used Stuart Sinclair


----------



## Willd (12 Feb 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb 5 - 38.62 miles, 1,447ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Watford, Ashby St Ledgers, Kilsby, Barby, Hillmorton, home.
*Feb 12 - 31.58 miles, 949ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Hill, Leamington Hastings, Birdingbury, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Easenhall, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 10


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 08/02/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Marton _Burlton-Loppington-Horton-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 50.8km. 1 point
> Total 9 points
> 13/02/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Ryebank-Whixall-Northwood-Home 52km. 1 point
> Total 10 points


----------



## dickyknees (15 Feb 2022)

January 2022 ~ 3 points. 

*February 
February 2nd ~ 52.02 kms (32.33 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Llaingoch, Porthdafarch, Trearddur Bay, Rhoscolyn loop, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*February 2nd ~ 58.50 kms (36.35 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 
*February 15th ~ 53.28 kms (33.11 miles)*
Loop around Holy Island, Anglesey twice before the forthcoming storms.

*Running total ~ 6 points*


----------



## Eribiste (17 Feb 2022)

Tewkesbury, Twyning, Strensham, Baughton, Croome, Kempsey, Norton, Pershore and Eckington. 56km and change.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6696947669


----------



## Sbudge (18 Feb 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Feb 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 7 points


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2022)

23/02/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 51.6km. 1 point 
Total 11points


----------



## aferris2 (23 Feb 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
Total so far: 2 points


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Feb 2022)

*January 2022, 3 qualifying rides done*

February 2nd 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.18km 1 point

February 9th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – le Bran – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.36km 1 point

*February 25th 2022* Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Quénogé – le Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot –Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.62km 1 point

Total points: 6


----------



## Osprey (25 Feb 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105

*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511

Points total. 4


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Feb 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> Jan 15: a loop around Saltcoats, Kilwinning & Irvine. 51k
> Jan 30: Troon, 50k



Jan: 2 rides 2 points

Feb 25: portencross and irvine. 55k


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

Ooops - forgot to put this one on this list - *Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Black Hill, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 55 km plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 53 km plus 4,325 ft of ascent)

Think that's a mere 3 points


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2022)

*26th Feb*
Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
50km + a smidgeon. 1 point

*Running Total: 3 Points*


----------



## steverob (26 Feb 2022)

*January*: 5 rides, 8 points
*11th February: 63.19 miles* - Getting as flat a 100km ride as possible in my area done on my day off, as the weather wasn't looking good for the weekend - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821 - 3 points
*26th February: 31.60 miles* - Did my usual 50km loop but in reverse; had problems with my cadence sensor and my HRM constantly disconnecting but otherwise an uneventful ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/6741081846 - 1 point

*Total so far: 12 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2022)

Februar 26th


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Feb 2022)

26/2 Ashley, Hoo Green, Arley, High Legh, B5569. 57.3km

3 points to date.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2022)

Usual end of the month update as I'm away for the next couple of days Very little to add thanks to the lousy weather we'd been blessed with this month (up to today anyhow)

February 5th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6635172086 
February 12th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Foxhall, 56.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6671869011
February 17th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 50.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6697154116
February 26th, Bucklesham, Ipswich, Burstall, Aldham, Kersey, Lavenham, Shimpling, Stanningfield, Hawstead & Bury St. Edmunds, 81.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6740991646


----------



## Saluki (26 Feb 2022)

Saluki said:


> 5/2/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6635664298. Norwich, back roads to Loddon (aka got a bit lost), cake, Burghapton, Bramerton, Kirby, Whitlingham sewerage works to get to Whitlingham broad, home. 53km 1pt
> 
> 3 points so far


26/02/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6741500830 Pretty much the same route as the 5th but a better route to Surlingham, Bramerton and past the sewerage works. 62km 1 point

4 so far this year.


----------



## C R (27 Feb 2022)

February 27th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

55.6km, 1 point.


----------



## Osprey (27 Feb 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105

*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537

Points total. 6


----------



## T4tomo (27 Feb 2022)

Jan 3rd - 35.5 miles .1677ft 1pt.
Feb 28th 34 miles / 54.6km 1896 ft 1pt. - just sneaking in before month end cut-off
Total 2 points


----------



## tfc03 (27 Feb 2022)

Another one sneaking in under the wire as the wind eases a bit....
24/1/22; Cramlington, Whalton, Belsay, Ogle, Dinnington, Newcastle, 51.4km, 370m. elevation, 1 point!
27/2/22: Newcastle, Dinnington, Mitford, Meldon, Whalton, Kirkley, Dinnington, Newcastle, 62.1km, 440m., 1 pnt.
Total 2 pnts


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2022)

Saluki said:


> 26/02/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6741500830 Pretty much the same route as the 5th but a better route to Surlingham, Bramerton and past the sewerage works. 62km 1 point
> 
> 4 so far this year.


27/02/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6746447483 Norwich to Reepham, by Marriotts and road. Then to Whitwell, Marriotts to Lenwade, Road to Felthorpe, Horsford, St Faiths, Catton, Home. 50km 1pt.

5 so far.


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

1 point 

Running Total = 3 points


----------



## geocycle (27 Feb 2022)

27 February Fell Foot, Windermere 63 miles or 102km with 1500m of climbing. Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6675092

Thats 3 points. Running total 13 points.


----------



## footloose crow (27 Feb 2022)

*February report:*
1 Feb. Puerto Calera and around the Timanfaya National park. Lanzarote. 51k
5 Feb: Around Goss Moor via Coombe, St Stephen and Indian Queens. 61k
10 Feb. Down to the north coast at Portreath and then along to Perranporth and back via St Agnes and Bissoe valley. 63k
17 Feb. Truro to Portreath and back as quickly as possible as it was cold and windy. 54k
23 Feb. Truro to The Lizard via Gweek and back via Helford and Stithians. 110k
27 Feb. Stithians to Marazion via Portreath and back via Praze-an Beeble and Four Lanes and other hamlets too obscure to mention 63k

There was also quite a lot of Zwift activity the month as storms lashed the south west. It has been pretty cold, invariably windy and sometimes wet. 

But this was how the month started.......





An Atlantic view, north coast of Lanzarote.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km*


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb 5 - 38.62 miles, 1,447ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Watford, Ashby St Ledgers, Kilsby, Barby, Hillmorton, home.
*Feb 12 - 31.58 miles, 949ft - 1 point *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Hill, Leamington Hastings, Birdingbury, Marton, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Bretford, Easenhall, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Cawston, home.
*Feb 26 - 50.48 miles, 2,144ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Whilton Locks, Flore, Upper Heyford, Nether Heyford, Bugbrooke, Litchborough, Farthingstone, Snorscomb, Everdon, Badby, Upper Catesby, Staverton, Flecknoe, Grandborough Fields, Broadwell, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 15


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 23/02/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 51.6km. 1 point
> Total 11points


27/02/22 Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Marton-Burlton-Loppington-Horton—Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere- then back home via Welshampton and Northwood. 68km 1 point.
Total 12 points


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

*January
2nd* 31.3 miles, 50.3Km Strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Llandow, Llysworney, Pentr Meurick, CrAig Penllyn, Penllyn, Cowbridge, Aberthin.
1pt.

*16th* 41.19 miles, 66.3 km, 2165ft elevation strava Welsh St Donats, Bonvilston, Llancarfan, Llantwit Major, St Donats, Marcross, Monknash, St Brides Major, Southerndown, Ogmore, Ewenny, Bridgend, Pencoed, Llanharan, Pontyclun, home.
1 point.

*29th* 32.6 miles, 52.46 Km . 2061ft Elevation Strava - Welsh St Donats, Gwern-y-steeple, Petersone Super-Ely, St Brides Super-Eley, St Fagans, Fairwater, Cardiff (Penarth Rd), St Fagans, St Brides Super-Ely, Peterstone Super-Ely, Groesfaen, Miskin, Pontyclun, Brynsadler, home.
1 Point.

*February
27th* 32.99 miles, 51.3km, 3035ft Elevation Strava Home-Llansannor - City - Llanharry - Pontyclun - Miskin - Hensol - Tredodridge - Peterstone-Super-Ely - Moulton - Penmark - Lllancarfan - Lllantrythid - St hilary - St Mary Church - Lllandough - Llanblethian - Aberthing - Home.
1 point

Total to date 4 points.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Feb 2022)

Jan 4pts 
2-Feb 31.2miles 1831ft ascent 1pt Fittleworth-Bedham- Loxwood- Tismans Common- Loxwood- Iford-Plaistow-Kirdford-Fittleworth
8-Feb 55.8miles 2749ft ascent 2 pts Graffham- Lurgershall-Kirdford-Northchapel-Fernhurst- Rogate- South Harting- Treyford-Graffham
*27-Feb 50.2 miles 2687ft ascent *2pts Chichester-West Dean-Compton-South Harting-Rogate-Midhurst-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester
Running Total 9pts


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2022)

Slick said:


> *3rd of January *
> 
> Helensburgh - Dumbarton - Alexandria - Balloch - Loch Lomond - Luss - Carrick - Helensburgh and home.
> 
> ...


Finally. 

Garvan, Duisky, Achnaphuibil, Corran, Onich, Ballachullish, Glen Coe to Glen Etive bridge.

39 miles, 1 point 

*Total: 2 Points *


----------



## geocycle (28 Feb 2022)

February report. _Could do better but the weather was awful!_

Qualifying rides

11 February Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 52 miles with 1250m of ascent.
27 February Fell Foot, Windermere 102 km 63 miles 1500m of ascent.
5 points

Total February mileage 250 miles (402km)
Year to date 688 miles or (1107 km)

Total 13 points


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2022)

*January 2022, 3 qualifying rides done*

February 2nd 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.18km 1 point

February 9th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – le Bran – Mauron – Loyat – Kerbois – Kersamson – Guilliers – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 64.36km 1 point

February 25th 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – Landual – Quénogé – le Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Kerbigot –Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.62km 1 point

*February 28th 2022* Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Chapelle Caro – Pont de Bagotais – le Roc St André – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 65.21km 1 point

Total points: 7


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Feb 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Black Hill, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 55 km plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 53 km plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 54 km plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)

Think that's 4 points (if the two parter counts)


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Mar 2022)

Apologies for my tardiness, been a very busy Feb with work, sadly the weather was also appalling but I did manage to get out a few times:

Jan 9 points

Feb 5 Very chilly out (https://www.strava.com/activities/6633336737) 50.4km, 123m
Feb 10 A break in the rain (https://www.strava.com/activities/6659663169) 51.66km, 90m
Feb 11 The sun actually came out for this ride 😊 (https://www.strava.com/activities/6664631735) 50.5km, 99m
Feb 25 A full 2 weeks of constant rain but this day was lovely, still wet in places but an enjoyable ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/6734571122) 52.34km, 97m
Feb 26 At last I managed to squeeze in my monthly century, Strava route and this one was great (https://www.strava.com/activities/6739273965) 101.27km, 435m

7 points for Feb, bit of a disappointing month all told, in fact the first 2 months have been rubbish compared to last year. weather is starting to turn now though so hopefully a better March. Will be out later to get the March ride in.

Total so far 16 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Mar 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points

Mar 1 standard spin down by the river, lovely day out there today (https://www.strava.com/activities/6754755277) 51.04km, 103m

17 points


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Mar 2022)

1st March. Ashley, High Legh, Arley, Tabley, B5569. 51km 

I thought I'd calculated the distance spot on, but the dreaded 49km showed as my front door approached, so an extra unplanned loop was added.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> *Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Black Hill, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
> *Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total 55 km plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
> *Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 53 km plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
> *Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total 54 km plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
> ...


Technically under the rules you have 24 hrs to complete a ride . I leave it to the individual to decide if they think it's one ride or two . Me I would class that as two rides if you returned home changed clothes then went out again ,However if you just stopped at home for refreshments that's one ride


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2022)

Well done @Gibbo9 first to post a March ride ,even if you were late posting February
And well done @kapelmuur first European based rider to post and well done on doing the extra I don't want to issue any warnings for riding 49km


----------



## Jon George (1 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> I don't want to issue any warnings for riding 49km


----------



## Gibbo9 (2 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Gibbo9 first to post a March ride ,even if you were late posting February
> And well done @kapelmuur first European based rider to post and well done on doing the extra I don't want to issue any warnings for riding 49km


Apologies  Won't happen again guvnor


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 27/02/22 Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Marton-Burlton-Loppington-Horton—Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere- then back home via Welshampton and Northwood. 68km 1 point.
> Total 12 points


02/03/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-English Frankton-Brown Heath-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 50.6km. 1point.
Total 13 points


----------



## tfc03 (2 Mar 2022)

Having sneaked under the wire in Feb.,, got an early one in for March: 
Newcastle- Dinnington- Ogle- Bolam- Belsay- Ogle- Shilvington- Tranwell- Dinnington- Newcastle: 67.7km, 510m ascent. 1 pnt. 
Total 3 pnts


----------



## Fergs (2 Mar 2022)

Apologies for the late posting, Feb was clattered by real life. Luckily I got a ride in early on
5 Feb - 58kms, 1 point
Out and back from Tooting, Richmond Park, Bushey Park

Running total - 6 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts 
Feb 5pts
*3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent *1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
Running Total 10pts


----------



## gavgav (4 Mar 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead


Running Total = 4 points


----------



## Willd (5 Mar 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar 5 - 51.48 miles, 1,587ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Barwell, Stapleton, Sutton Cheney, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Wykin, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton (St Nicholas Park, Horeston Grange, Attleborough, Whitestone), Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 20


----------



## tfc03 (6 Mar 2022)

Another for March
Newcastle- Dinnington - Mitford - Netherwitton - Whalton - Kirkley - Dinnington -Newcastle 70km; 550m elev.; 1 pnt
Total 4 pnts


----------



## geocycle (6 Mar 2022)

First of the month.
6 March ride out to Settle along the old road through Clapham. 58 miles 1120m of climbing. 2 points. Details here in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6680503

Running total 15 points.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Mar 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Black Hill, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Clitheroe, Worston, Downham, Twiston, Stang Top, Roughlee, Blacko, Clarion House, Spen Brook, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)

*5 points*


----------



## Jenkins (6 Mar 2022)

Up and running for March

March 6th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, Martlesham, Waldringfield, Newbourne & Kirton, 54km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6782798496


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (6 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts
Feb 5pts
3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent 1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
*6-Mar 52.3 miles 2106ft ascent* 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-West Meon- East Meon- Petersfield-Rowlands Castle-Chichester
Running Total 12pts


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/03/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-English Frankton-Brown Heath-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 50.6km. 1point.
> Total 13 points


06/03/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Ryron XI Towns-Knockin-Wollstonecraft-West Felton-Rednal-Lower Frankton-English Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 70km 1point
Total 14 points


----------



## T4tomo (7 Mar 2022)

Jan 3rd - 35.5 miles .1677ft 1pt.
Feb 28th 34 miles / 54.6km 1896 ft 1pt. - just sneaking in before month end cut-off
March 6th 32m/51km 1424ft 1pt - various disused railway paths / gravel and road.
Total 3 points


----------



## Fiona R (7 Mar 2022)

*March 2022
Sat 5th Mar 50km 362m LARC *Home-Nailsea-Kenn-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Portishead-Portbury-Home *1pt
Sun 6th Mar 104km 972m Fletcher's Flapjack Audax *Chippenham-Lyneham-Brinkworth-Minety-Somerford Keynes-Siddington-Kemble-Cherrington-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham* 3 pts
Sun 13th March 128km 1276m* *Bashing the Butt Buster but had a Blast audax* Home-Bristol-Easter Compton-Olveston-Hill-Wickwar-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Pucklechuruch-Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *3 pts
Sun 20th March 104km 1097m Unfinished Butt Buster Business *Home-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Glastonbury-Westhay-Loxton-Banwell-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 22*


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2022)

Mar 7th 31.5 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 23


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Mar 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February:_* 6 Points*_

MARCH:

*Mar 7*: Coalville, Desford, Croft, Broughton Astley, Lutterworth, Pailton, Wolvey, Bulkington, Nuneaton, Higham, Sutton Cheney, Ibstock, Coalville 62.4 mi/ 100.42km *3 Points*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *16 Points*


----------



## dickyknees (7 Mar 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.

*March*
*March 7th - 81.94 kms (50.92 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.

*Running total 8 points.*


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Mar 2022)

8/3. Blue sky and cold wind. 50.6km

5 points to date


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 06/03/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Ryron XI Towns-Knockin-Wollstonecraft-West Felton-Rednal-Lower Frankton-English Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 70km 1point
> Total 14 points


09/03/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Burlton-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Sansaw Heath-Clive-Tilley Green-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem-Ryebank-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 63kn. 1 point 
Total 15 points


----------



## Domus (9 Mar 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 8 points


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2022)

Mar 7th 31.5 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Mar 12th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 24


----------



## slow scot (12 Mar 2022)

February. (Continued)

7th. (52 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Blacktop.
15th. (56 kms). As per 7th February, but with variation at Blacktop due to fallen trees.
22nd. (53 kms). As per 7th February.
25th. (54 kms). Anti clockwise version of above, with diversion at Skene school.

March.

1st. (52 kms). As per 25th February with no diversion.
5th. (61 kms). As per above, but with addition of Dunecht estate loop, plus the Hill of Fare and Hirn loop.
6th. (53 kms). As per 7th February.

Total points: 19


----------



## steverob (12 Mar 2022)

*January*: 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*12th March: 32.67 miles* - Testing negative when all around me are positive means I need to make the most of my time outside of the house! Very windy ride, which was great when it was behind me, bit of a struggle when it wasn't - https://www.strava.com/activities/6813043147 - 1 point

*Total so far: 13 points*


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

This morning's ride of 43 miles. 

Out and across to Moulton , Harlestone , Both of the Bringtons , East Haddon , Brixworth, Scaldwell , Old , Hannington , Orlingbury and home . 

Used the Stuart Sinclair road bike


----------



## C R (13 Mar 2022)

13th of March 

Wadborough, Pershore, Little Comberton, Elmley Castle, Kersoe, Ashton under Hill, Beckford, Bredon, Tewkesbury, Mythe Bridge, Long Green, Longdon, Upton, Kinnersley, Pirton, Home 

69.2km, 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2022)

Mar 7th 31.5 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Mar 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston ,Anstey
Mar 13th 31.5 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 8
Points in all challenges 29


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2022)

January: _7 Points_

February:_ 6 Points_

MARCH:

*Mar 7*: Coalville, Desford, Croft, Broughton Astley, Lutterworth, Pailton, Wolvey, Bulkington, Nuneaton, Higham, Sutton Cheney, Ibstock, Coalville 62.4 mi/ 100.42km _*3 Points*_
*Mar 13*: Higham, Nuneaton, Maxstoke, Hurley, Grendon, Warton, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Higham 45mi/ 72.37km *1 Point*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: _*17 Points*_


----------



## Saluki (13 Mar 2022)

13/03/22 Downham Market, Crimplesham, Whissington, (battling a headwind), across the fens to eventually come out at Littleport. Mercifully then rode to Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Downham with a lovely tailwind. 56km 1 point. Will post Strava thingy when no squinting at my phone.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (13 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts
Feb 5pts
3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent 1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
6-Mar 52.3 miles 2106ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-West Meon- East Meon- Petersfield-Rowlands Castle-Chichester
13-Mar 41.5 miles 1089ft ascent 1 pt Littlehampton-Ford-Slindon-Eartham-Goodwood-Halnaker-Tangmere-Bognor-home

R/ Total 13pt


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 09/03/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Burlton-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Sansaw Heath-Clive-Tilley Green-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem-Ryebank-Whixall-Northwood-Home. 63kn. 1 point
> Total 15 points


13/03/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddle-Nonely-Tilley-Wem-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal -Colemere-Spunhill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 71km 1 point 
Total 16 points


----------



## geocycle (13 Mar 2022)

13 March linear ride to Windermere and train home, 80.6km or 50 miles with 1200m of climbing. 2 points. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6686373

Running total 17 points


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Mar 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059


----------



## aferris2 (15 Mar 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
Total so far: 3 points


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Mar 2022)

January/February 2022 – 7 qualifying rides, 7 points

*March 15th 2022* Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 84.40km 2 points

Total points: 9


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 13/03/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddle-Nonely-Tilley-Wem-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal -Colemere-Spunhill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 71km 1 point
> Total 16 points


16/03/22 Wolverley-Loppington -Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 17 points


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Mar 2022)

January/February 2022 – 7 qualifying rides, 7 points

March 15th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 84.40km 2 points

*March 17th 2022 * Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.53km 1 point

Total points: 10


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Mar 2022)

January: _7 Points_

February:_ 6 Points_

MARCH:

*Mar 7*: Coalville, Desford, Croft, Broughton Astley, Lutterworth, Pailton, Wolvey, Bulkington, Nuneaton, Higham, Sutton Cheney, Ibstock, Coalville 62.4 mi/ 100.42km _*3 Points*_
*Mar 13*: Higham, Nuneaton, Maxstoke, Hurley, Grendon, Warton, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Higham 45mi/ 72.37km _*1 Point*_
*Mar 18: *Coalville, Ashby, Moira, Swadlincote, Rosliston, Netherseal, Acresford, Measham, Heather, Ibstock, Coalville 32.35mi/52.06km *1 Point *

Month Total: *5* _*Points*_
Challenge Total: _*18 Points*_


----------



## dickyknees (18 Mar 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.

*March*
*March 7th - 81.94 kms (50.92 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*March 18th - 81.38 kms (50.57 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Trefdraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total 10 points.*


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Mar 2022)

19/3. Knolls Green, Wizard Hill, Wilmslow, Hale Barns. 57km. 6 points so far.


----------



## C R (20 Mar 2022)

20th of March

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Heath, Stoke Prior, Woodgate, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, Broughton Hackett, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home. 

67.5km, 1 point. 

Last ride of winter.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar 5 - 51.48 miles, 1,587ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Barwell, Stapleton, Sutton Cheney, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Wykin, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton (St Nicholas Park, Horeston Grange, Attleborough, Whitestone), Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.
*Mar 20 - 35.75 miles, 1,241ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Hopsford, Shilton, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff, Whitestone), Bramcote, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 21


----------



## Domus (20 Mar 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 9 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (20 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts
Feb 5pts
3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent 1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
6-Mar 52.3 miles 2106ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-West Meon- East Meon- Petersfield-Rowlands Castle-Chichester
13-Mar 41.5 miles 1089ft ascent 1pt Littlehampton-Ford-Slindon-Eartham-Goodwood-Halnaker-Tangmere-Bognor-home
20-Mar 43.9 miles 1197ft ascent 1pt Chichester-Emsworth-Waterlooville-Boarhunt-Wickham-Paulsgrove-Cosham-Havant-Chichester

R/ Total 14pts


----------



## gavgav (20 Mar 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

Running Total = 5 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Mar 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points

Mar 1 standard spin down by the river, lovely day out there today (https://www.strava.com/activities/6754755277) 51.04km, 103m
Mar 3 very windy out on this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/6764529145) 50.68km, 144m
Mar 5 away for the weekend, lovely route apart for all the red lights (https://www.strava.com/activities/6774038254) 54.45km, 171m
Mar 8 another very windy ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/6790361707) 51.37km, 157m
Mar 12 Strava route and a stunning ride this one (https://www.strava.com/activities/6809889844) 102.64km, 345m
Mar 14 Away with work so relying on Strava (https://www.strava.com/activities/6821752902) 51.51km, 108m
Mar 16 Strava route to the north this time (https://www.strava.com/activities/6831829938) 51.16km, 140m
Mar 19 A really beautiful morning for a bike ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/6845865533) 101.86km, 356m

28 points


----------



## Jon George (21 Mar 2022)

*6th March*
Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
50km + a smidgeon. 1 point

*Running Total: 4 Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 16/03/22 Wolverley-Loppington -Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 17 points


21/03/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Pim Hill-Merrington-Old Woods-Myddlewood-Marton-English Frankton-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 60km. 1 point 
Total 18 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (21 Mar 2022)

March still in the hunt (maybe one to add).


New points total 16 (13+3)

80kms as I had a trial run out with Hub Velo. A new route up through Epping Forrest is much preferable to the straight road and it showed there’s plenty of new roads to find outside the M25

19th March

https://www.strava.com/activities/6848484943

9th March 53kms Pretty much standard ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6797632629



February update. Busiest month ever. 14 rides, 650km and 8201m climbed.

Was in training but didn’t manage to do big event. Twice did 90+kms -wish now I’d pushed at least one a bit further.

New points total 13 ( 10+ 3)

27th February All prepped; up nice and early. Very confused when reading overnight result of Wife’s Covid test reporting a positive after 4 days!. Confused as to what to do and government website FA use. Decide not fair on volunteers etc. to take part in planned HOAF. Beautiful morning and went up towpath of Lea Valley to Olympic Watersports Centre. Outdoor self isolating!

55 kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/6745934340



22nd Feb 95kms and Most M Climbing ever 1336. Getting to know the Chigwell Epping axis rather well!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6721716531



17th Feb

Back to new North London route but repeated Muswell Hill twice and Swains Lane 4X

95 total and 1333m climbed. A new Personal record.

61kms 1020 m climbed,

https://www.strava.com/activities/6696911406



14Th Feb

From London upto Chigwelll Row. Then across to the steep hill far side of Epping Forrest.

Some hills twice, but running total comes to 95km and 1117m climbed,

https://www.strava.com/activities/6682453461



12th Feb new route pinched off an email from London Fields Triathlon Club.

Had previously noted Totteridge as hilly when in my Car butnice to have a route

planned for me. Overall good, particularly once across A406, but a few main roads on way up and then back– perhaps unavoidable First time riding twice up Swains Lane.

55kms and 800m of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/6671473898

8th Feb

81km and 982m climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/6650767632

2nd Feb

67kms and 746m climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/6620293187

17/01/22

Regents, Hyde and Richmond Parks with a PR on the latter. 86kms

https://www.strava.com/activities/6538075482

01/01/22

Head for the (North London) Hills. Swains Lane, Ally Pally and Muswell Hill. In Shorts!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6455536925



Targets for the year 50kms and 50 mile a month.

51 points.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Mar 2022)

March entry.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Mar 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.

*March
March 7th - 81.94 kms (50.92 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*March 18th - 81.38 kms (50.57 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Trefdraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*March 22nd ~ 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley loop, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total 11 points.*


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km*


----------



## tfc03 (23 Mar 2022)

Two more for March:
20/03: Ncl-Dinnington-Belsay-Ogle-Kirkely-Saltwick-Dinnington-Ncl: 60.6km: 430M. 1pnt
23/03: Ncl-Callerton-Stamfordham-Matfen-Corbridge-Wylam-Newburn-Ncl: 81.4km: 610m. 2pnts
Total: 7pnts


----------



## dickyknees (23 Mar 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.

*March
March 7th - 81.94 kms (50.92 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*March 18th - 81.38 kms (50.57 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Trefdraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*March 22nd ~ 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley loop, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*March 23rd ~ 52.25 kms (32.47 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Valley, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.

*Running total 12 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 21/03/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Pim Hill-Merrington-Old Woods-Myddlewood-Marton-English Frankton-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 60km. 1 point
> Total 18 points


23/03/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Balmer-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Ryebank-Foxholes-Horton-Home 52km. 1 point 
Total 19points


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2022)

Today's homeward commute - 51.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6870439316


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (23 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts
Feb 5pts
3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent 1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
6-Mar 52.3 miles 2106ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-West Meon- East Meon- Petersfield-Rowlands Castle-Chichester
13-Mar 41.5 miles 1089ft ascent 1pt Littlehampton-Ford-Slindon-Eartham-Goodwood-Halnaker-Tangmere-Bognor-home
20-Mar 43.9 miles 1197ft ascent 1pt Chichester-Emsworth-Waterlooville-Boarhunt-Wickham-Paulsgrove-Cosham-Havant-Chichester
23-Mar 61.6 miles 2887ft ascent 2pts Graffham- Lugarshall-Kirdford-Loxswood-Rudgwick-Walliswood-Forest Green-Ewhurst-Kirdford-Northchapel-Lodsworth-Graffham

R/ Total 16pts


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Mar 2022)

January/February 2022 – 7 qualifying rides, 7 points

March 15th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 84.40km 2 points

March 17th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.53km 1 point

*March 24th 2022 * Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.35km 1 point

Total points: 11


----------



## Bazzer (24 Mar 2022)

@13 rider thanks for the nudge.👍 Had to pick my days from less than usual, but the nudge is appreciated.
Anyway managed to get out for a couple of hours this morning in the sunshine.
March 24th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Tabley interchange on the M6 and the reversed the route. 52kms


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Nick of Pendle, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Black Hill, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Burnley, Keb's Rd, Shore, Cornholme, Todmorden, Walsden, Rochedale Canal towpath, Littleborough, Hollingworth, Milnrow, Shaw Side, Higginshaw, Moorhey, Glodwick, Taunton, Ashton Under Lyne, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson - Foulridge - Barnoldswick - Foulridge - Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson - Blacko - Roughlee - Spen Brook - Fence - Burnley - Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, Clitheroe, Worston, Downham, Twiston, Stang Top, Roughlee, Blacko, Clarion House, Spen Brook, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 132* km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)

*8 points*


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)

*11 points*


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)

*12 points*


----------



## dickyknees (25 Mar 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.

*March
March 7th - 81.94 kms (50.92 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, T Bay, home.
*March 18th - 81.38 kms (50.57 miles) 2 points*
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Llangefni, Trefdraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*March 22nd ~ 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley loop, Bryn Du, Ty Croes, Dothan, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*March 23rd ~ 52.25 kms (32.47 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Valley, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*March 25th ~ 53.57 kms (33.29 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Llantrisant, Carmel, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home. 

*Running total 13 points.*


----------



## Spinney (25 Mar 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*Total: 3 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Mar 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points

Feb: 1 ride 1 point

Mar 26: Saltcoats-Kilmaurs-Irvine, 51k.


----------



## Willd (26 Mar 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar 5 - 51.48 miles, 1,587ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Barwell, Stapleton, Sutton Cheney, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Wykin, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton (St Nicholas Park, Horeston Grange, Attleborough, Whitestone), Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.
*Mar 20 - 35.75 miles, 1,241ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Hopsford, Shilton, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff, Whitestone), Bramcote, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Mar 26 - 31.75 miles, 1,007ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Brandon, Tollbar End, Bagington, Weston under Wetherley, Hunningham, Hunningham Hill, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 22


----------



## geocycle (27 Mar 2022)

27 March. Gorgeous weather. Dentdale via Ribblehead. 106km or 66miles with 1250m of climbing. 3 points
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6697096

Running total 20 points.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Mar 2022)

January/February 2022 – 7 qualifying rides, 7 points

March 15th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac –St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 84.40km 2 points

March 17th 2022 Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Ville Amand – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.53km 1 point

March 24th 2022 Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Kerpiton – Loyat – Mauron – Pont Ruelland – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.35km 1 point

*March 27th 2022 * Home – local loop – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 51.62km 1 point

Total points: 12


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 23/03/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Balmer-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Ryebank-Foxholes-Horton-Home 52km. 1 point
> Total 19points


27/03/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-Whittington-Gobowen-St Martins- Knolton-Ellesmere -Welshampton-Northwood-Home 61.9km. 1 point 
Total 20 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Mar 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts

3-Mar 39.3 miles 2234ft ascent 1pt Lodsworth-Lugarshall-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate-Redford-Midhurst-Lodsworth
6-Mar 52.3 miles 2106ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Horndean- Hambledon-West Meon- East Meon- Petersfield-Rowlands Castle-Chichester
13-Mar 41.5 miles 1089ft ascent 1pt Littlehampton-Ford-Slindon-Eartham-Goodwood-Halnaker-Tangmere-Bognor-home
20-Mar 43.9 miles 1197ft ascent 1pt Chichester-Emsworth-Waterlooville-Boarhunt-Wickham-Paulsgrove-Cosham-Havant-Chichester
23-Mar 61.6 miles 2887ft ascent 2pts Graffham- Lugarshall-Kirdford-Loxswood-Rudgwick-Walliswood-Forest Green-Ewhurst-Kirdford-Northchapel-Lodsworth-Graffham
27-Mar 57.2 miles 2779ft ascent 2pts Chichester-Compton- Nyewood- Nurstead-Buriton-West Meon- Warnford-Old Winchester Hill- Clanfield- Rowlands Castle-Chichester

R/ Total 18pts


----------



## Eribiste (28 Mar 2022)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6889615441

Just about scraping in for March here! 
Pershore, Flyford Flavell, Radford, a selection of Lenches, Wyre Piddle and home via Pershore for a whisker over 50 kilometres.


----------



## steverob (28 Mar 2022)

*January*: 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*12th March: 32.67 miles* - Testing negative when all around me are positive means I need to make the most of my time outside of the house! Very windy ride, which was great when it was behind me, bit of a struggle when it wasn't - https://www.strava.com/activities/6813043147 - 1 point
*28th March: 62.38 miles* - Recovering from an Achilles injury earlier in the month, so kept my route out to Oxford and back as flat as possible, didn't go fast and took plenty of rest stops, just to be on the safe side. Lovely weather though - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086 - 3 points

*Total so far: 16 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Mar 2022)

26/3. M56 closed, traffic clogging up my quiet lanes. 50.7 km. 7 points to date


----------



## Osprey (28 Mar 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105

*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537

*Mar 6th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840412 https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840060
*Mar 12th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6811328939
*Mar 28th. *Llanmorlais, Lanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crosses, Upper Killay, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Swansea Bay, Swansea Maritime quarter, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 50km

Points total. 9


----------



## Sbudge (29 Mar 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop


----------



## Slick (29 Mar 2022)

Slick said:


> Finally.
> 
> Garvan, Duisky, Achnaphuibil, Corran, Onich, Ballachullish, Glen Coe to Glen Etive bridge.
> 
> ...


Helensburgh - Dumbarton - Alexandria - Balloch - Loch Lomond - Luss - Carrick - Helensburgh and home.

53 Km: 1 Point

*Total: 3 Points *


----------



## geocycle (30 Mar 2022)

March report. _Happier this month, better weather and got three good rides in._

Qualifying rides

6 March. Settle via Clapham 94 km 58 miles with 1120 m of ascent.
13 March Lakeside and Windermere 81 km 50 miles 1270 m of ascent.
27 March Dentdale 106km 66 miles with 1240 m of ascent

March 7 points
Total March mileage 417 miles (671 km)
Year to date 1105 miles or (1778 km)

Cumulative yearly total 20 points


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2022)

One last March qualifying ride today - popped out to get some rolls for tea and covered 58km. Usual end of the month summary...

March 6th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, Martlesham, Waldringfield, Newbourne & Kirton, 54km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6782798496 
March 10th, Kirton, Newbourne, Little Bealings, Hasketon, Boulge, Swilland, Witnesham, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 64.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6802553243
March 12th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Foxhall & Bucklesham, 56.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6812784828
March 17th, Levington, Ipswich, Holbrook, Stutton, East Bergholt, Holton St. Mary, Washbrook, Sproughton, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 80.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6838211704
March 18th, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 53.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6843096799
March 23rd, Homeward commute – Felixstowe, Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Bucklesham, Trimley, 51.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6870439316
March 26th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6886265570
March 30th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Purdis Farm, Nacton & Trimley, 58.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6906574374

I think I got lucky with the weather this month!


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 27/03/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Rednal-Whittington-Gobowen-St Martins- Knolton-Ellesmere -Welshampton-Northwood-Home 61.9km. 1 point
> Total 20 points


30/03/22 Whixall-Fenns Wood-Alkington-Tilstock-Hollinswood-Whixall-Coton-CotonWood-Steele Heath-Prees-Edstaston-Wem-Tilley-Loppington-Horton-Home 52 km. 1 point 
Total 21 points


----------



## footloose crow (31 Mar 2022)

March summary:

3 March: Truro to north coast (of Cornwall) via Newquay and back through St Columb Major. 74k
6 March: Around the lanes: Stithians, Devoran, Feock, Blackwater, Redruth, Stithians. 52k
11 March: Portugal; Campo Maior to Elvas and back. It rained all the way round and I was cold. 55k
13 March: Portugal: country roads around Lagos starting from Praia de Luz. Didn't rain this time. 51k
16 March: Portugal; gravel roads between Alvor and Armacao de Pera including the one way alleys and cobbled streets of Portmaio. 62k
18 March: Portugal; Praia de Luz and back via country lanes and a good few hills. 54k
24 March: Portugal: hilly country south of Vila Real in northern Portugal. Barragem de Vilar and back via a number of hamlets which all had very steep, slippery cobbled roads. 52k
25 March: Portugal; another ride around the hills of northern Portugal just south of the Duoro valley (wine growing region) starting from Bargain de Vilar and passing through more cobbled hamlets and hills - including two Cat 3 hills. 52k

In case anyone was feeling slightly envious that Madame Crow and I have been cycling in Portugal, our arrival coincided with the end of a 12 month drought and the beginning of a very unsettled period of heavy rain and strong, cold winds. Most days it was warmer and sunnier in the UK than it was for us. I thought I would only need short sleeves and bib shorts. I was wearing every layer I possessed. Brrrr...






"You said it wouldn't rain today..."





Anyone fancy a swim?


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 30


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2022)

Just a variation of the regular clockwise Westerfield loop - Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6920219881
(Post now edited & updated)


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 

Apr 2 - 52.11 miles, 1,832ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton Wharf, Mollington, Shotteswell, Warmington, Northend, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Broadwell, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Reservoir, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 24


----------



## C R (3 Apr 2022)

April 3rd

Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Little Comberton, Elmley Castle, Kersoe, Ashton under Hill, Beckford, Conderton, Bredon, Tewkesbury, Mythe Bridge, Long Green, Longdon, Upton, Kinnersley, Pirton and Home.

69.3km


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 10
Points in all challenges 31


----------



## steverob (3 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points*
3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point

*Total so far: 17 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Apr 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 30/03/22 Whixall-Fenns Wood-Alkington-Tilstock-Hollinswood-Whixall-Coton-CotonWood-Steele Heath-Prees-Edstaston-Wem-Tilley-Loppington-Horton-Home 52 km. 1 point
> Total 21 points


03/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Cristina-St Martins-Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Lee-Tetchill-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 71 km
1 point 
Total 22 points


----------



## tfc03 (4 Apr 2022)

Bagged one for April: 
Ncl- Callerton- Horsley- Harlow Hill- Callerton - Ncl: 51.1km; 450m. 1 pnt
Total: 8 pnts.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Apr 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

APRIL

*Apr 4:* Coalville, Quorn, Loughborough, Hathern, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville 31.25 mi/ 50.29km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *19 Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295


----------



## slow scot (5 Apr 2022)

March: (continued)
14th. (63 km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway, Hazlehead.
15th. (53 km). Deeside line, Newton Dee for goodies, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene and school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
18th. (54km) As per 15th March minus Newton Dee.
19th. (56 km). Ante clockwise version of yesterday, plus Dunecht estate loop to see the new swan!
21st. (60 km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene and Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Hill of Fare, Hirn loop, Drum, Deeside line.
22nd. (52 km). As per 18th March.
23rd. (61 km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop at top, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene and school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
26th. (63 km). Ante clockwise version of 23rd March, minus loop at top of Durris hills, but with the Dunecht estate loop added.
27th. (51 km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.

April.
2nd. (56 km). As per March 19th.
3rd. (51km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park (3 laps thereof), Deeside line, home.

Total points: 29


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Apr 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts

5-Apr 63.8 miles (102.6km) 3146ft ascent 3pts Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester

R/ Total 21pts


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

Nice 46 miles this morning out through town and across to Irchester , Wymington, Yelden , Melchbourne , Souldrop , Pavenham , Carlton , Yardley Hastings and home through Wilby . 

Bike used R.E.W Reynolds


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
10th April 35.9 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop with a divert through Swithland 

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 32


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Apr 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point

Apr 10: Saltcoats-portencross-hunterston-largs, 54k
April 18: Saltcoats-Dundonald-Troon, 53k


----------



## steverob (10 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point
*10th April: 34.85 miles* - Starting to add a bit more elevation to my shorter rides; four short sharp climbs today, two of which were new to me, but the road surfaces on some of the descents left a lot to be desired! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6959942663 - 1 point

*Total so far: 18 points*


----------



## geocycle (10 Apr 2022)

10 April first qualifying ride of the month. A ring around Bowland with Cross’o’Greet the highlight. 103 km or 64 miles with 1500m of climbing. Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6707605

3 points.
23 points this year.


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Apr 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 03/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Cristina-St Martins-Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Rednal-Hordley-Lee-Tetchill-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 71 km
> 1 point
> Total 22 points


10/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-St Martins-Gobowen-Oswestry-Trefonen-Morda-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-Horton-Home 
84km 2 points 
Total 24 points


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Apr 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)

*13 points*


----------



## tfc03 (11 Apr 2022)

Another for April: 
Belford - Lowick - Holy Island- Belford: 50.3km; 550m elevation. 1 pnt
Total: 9 pnts


----------



## Domus (11 Apr 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 10 points


----------



## geocycle (13 Apr 2022)

13 April, holiday ride to Crossthwaite. 92 km or 57 miles with 938m of climbing. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6709646

2 points.

25 points this year.


----------



## Jon George (13 Apr 2022)

*13th April*
Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
50km + a smidgeon. 1 point

*Running Total: 5 Points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (13 Apr 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts

5-Apr 63.8 miles (102.6km) 3146ft ascent 3pts Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester
13-Apr 58 miles 3170ft ascent 2pts Wednesday meet up cycle, a slightly shorter variation of 5th April route using short cut through Exton to return. 

R/ Total 23pts


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Apr 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 10/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-St Martins-Gobowen-Oswestry-Trefonen-Morda-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-Horton-Home
> 84km 2 points
> Total 24 points


13/04/22 Horton-Wem-Tilley-Loppington-Burlton-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 25 points


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Running Total = 6 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
10th April 35.9 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop with a divert through Swithland
15th April 31.7 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Swithland,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 33


----------



## geocycle (15 Apr 2022)

15 April. Good Friday ride to Old Hutton and Kirby Lonsdale. 81km or 50 miles with 875m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6711028

2 points
27 points this year.


----------



## Spinney (15 Apr 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*Total: 3 points*


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2022)

15/04/2022
Nice 51 miles out and across to Earls Barton then , Denton , Horton , Stoke Goldington , Newport Pagnel , North Crawley , Chicheley , Sherrington , Olney , Yardley Hasting , Grendon , Mears Ashby and home .

Actual miles 51.07 bike used Shorter steel road bike


----------



## Willd (15 Apr 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points *

*Apr 2 - 52.11 miles, 1,832ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton Wharf, Mollington, Shotteswell, Warmington, Northend, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Broadwell, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Reservoir, Dunchurch, home.
*Apr 15 - 35.58 miles, 1,725ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Barby, Kilsby, Watford, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Creaton, Hollowell, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.

Points in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 28


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Apr 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

APRIL

*Apr 4:* Coalville, Quorn, Loughborough, Hathern, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville 31.25 mi/ 50.29km *1 Point
Apr 15:* Coalville, Market Bosworth, Hinckley, Wolvey, Sharnford, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, Ellistown, Coalville 63.04 mi/ 101.45km *3 Points*

Month Total: _*4 *_*Points*
Challenge Total: *22 Points*


----------



## aferris2 (15 Apr 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
Total so far: 4 points


----------



## C R (16 Apr 2022)

April 16th 

Littleworth, Wadborough, Besford Bridge, Pershore, Evesham, Norton, Weethley, Inkberrow, Stock Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, County Hall and Home. 

66.4km


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
10th April 35.9 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop with a divert through Swithland
15th April 31.7 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Swithland,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
16th April 32.9 miles ,1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Thrussington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 34


----------



## steverob (16 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point
*10th April: 34.85 miles* - Starting to add a bit more elevation to my shorter rides; four short sharp climbs today, two of which were new to me, but the road surfaces on some of the descents left a lot to be desired! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6959942663 - 1 point
*16th April: 31.36 miles* - Feeling a bit lazy and certainly have not made proper use of the bank holiday and the glorious weather, but did get out for a local bimble which I extended till I hit 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6992071251 - 1 point

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Apr 2022)

January/March 2022 – 11 qualifying rides, 12 points

*April 16th 2022 * Local loops on my new mountain bike – mostly on narrow lanes plus some off-road biking on farm tracks and through woodland. A few return trips home to adjust the saddle, grab a sarnie, refresh my bidon etc. 57.66km 1 point

Total points: 13


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Apr 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

APRIL

*Apr 4:* Coalville, Quorn, Loughborough, Hathern, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville 31.25 mi/ 50.29km *1 Point
Apr 15:* Coalville, Market Bosworth, Hinckley, Wolvey, Sharnford, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, Ellistown, Coalville 63.04 mi/ 101.45km *3 Points
Apr 16:* Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Heather, Packington, Coalville 34.27 mi/55.15 km *1 Point*

Month Total: *5* *Points*
Challenge Total: *23 Points*


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2022)

Saluki said:


> 13/03/22 Downham Market, Crimplesham, Whissington, (battling a headwind), across the fens to eventually come out at Littleport. Mercifully then rode to Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Downham with a lovely tailwind. 56km 1 point. Will post Strava thingy when no squinting at my phone.


6 points to date.

Still March.
19/3/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6849572383 Downham Market to Sandringham to Heacham beach and back. 107km 3 points

April
10/04/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6960470930 Norwich, Thorpe Marriott, Horsford, St Faiths, Spixworth, Rackheath, Thorpe End, home 50km 1 point
16/04/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6991999028 King’s Lynn, Sandringham, Burnham Market, Holkham Hall/Park, Burnham Overy Staithe, Brancaster, Hunstanton, Sandringham, King’s Lynn, 103km 3 points

13 points so far


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
10th April 35.9 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop with a divert through Swithland
15th April 31.7 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Swithland,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
16th April 32.9 miles ,1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Thrussington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
17th April 37.3 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,East Leake ,Stanford ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 14
Points in all challenges 42


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (17 Apr 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts

5-Apr 63.8 miles (102.6km) 3146ft ascent 3pts Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester
13-Apr 58 miles 3170ft ascent 2pts Wednesday meet up cycle, a slightly shorter variation of 5th April route using short cut through Exton to return.
17-Apr 33.6miles 636ft ascent 1pt - an early morning cycle using the West Sussex coastal roads, so very flat compared with usual, returning via the disused airfield at Tangmere. 

R/ Total 24pts


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Apr 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

APRIL

*Apr 4:* Coalville, Quorn, Loughborough, Hathern, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville 31.25 mi/ 50.29km *1 Point
Apr 15:* Coalville, Market Bosworth, Hinckley, Wolvey, Sharnford, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, Ellistown, Coalville 63.04 mi/ 101.45km *3 Points
Apr 16:* Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Heather, Packington, Coalville 34.27 mi/55.15 km *1 Point
Apr 17:* Nuneaton, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Birdingbury, Dunchurch, Bulkington, Nuneaton 40.97 mi/ 65.94km *1 Point*

Month Total: *6 Points*
Challenge Total: *24 Points
*


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 7 points


----------



## Domus (17 Apr 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points

Running total 13 points


----------



## Osprey (18 Apr 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105
*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537
*Mar 6th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840412 https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840060
*Mar 12th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6811328939
*Mar 28th. *Llanmorlais, Lanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crosses, Upper Killay, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Swansea Bay, Swansea Maritime quarter, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 50km
*Apr 2nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Killay, Welshmoor, Three Crosses. Llanrhidian. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6918988820
*Apr 16th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6989851558

Points total.11


----------



## kapelmuur (18 Apr 2022)

17/4. Alderley Edge 51.5km

8 points to date


----------



## T4tomo (18 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Jan 3rd - 35.5 miles .1677ft 1pt.
> Feb 28th 34 miles / 54.6km 1896 ft 1pt. - just sneaking in before month end cut-off
> March 6th 32m/51km 1424ft 1pt - various disused railway paths / gravel and road.
> Total 3 points



15 April 31.7m / 51km 1883ft 1pt
16 April 41.7m 67km 2641ft 1 pt

total 5 pts


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point
*10th April: 34.85 miles* - Starting to add a bit more elevation to my shorter rides; four short sharp climbs today, two of which were new to me, but the road surfaces on some of the descents left a lot to be desired! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6959942663 - 1 point
*16th April: 31.36 miles* - Feeling a bit lazy and certainly have not made proper use of the bank holiday and the glorious weather, but did get out for a local bimble which I extended till I hit 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6992071251 - 1 point
*18th April: 31.41 miles* - Another opportunity for a long ride goes begging, but did head out to Soulbury for the first time in quite a while (which used to be one of my regular destinations) - https://www.strava.com/activities/7002300613 - 1 point

*Total so far: 20 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Apr 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 13/04/22 Horton-Wem-Tilley-Loppington-Burlton-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 25 points


18/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Duddleston Heath-St Martins- Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Ruyton XI Towns-Baschurch -Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 74km. 1 point 
Total 26 points


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Apr 2022)

January/March 2022 – 11 qualifying rides, 12 points

April 16th 2022 Local loops on my new mountain bike – mostly on narrow lanes plus some off-road biking on farm tracks and through woodland. A few return trips home to adjust the saddle, grab a sarnie, refresh my bidon etc. 57.66km 1 point

*April 18th 2022 * More local riding on my new mountain bike. A few places visited several times – and some offroad stretches done repeatedly as they were so much fun. All contained within the triangle of Guilliers, Evriguet and St Brieuc-de-Mauron. 54.62km 1 point

Total points: 14


----------



## geocycle (19 Apr 2022)

April 19th. Lumpy Dales ride from Clapham through Littondale, Grassington and Settle. 83km or 52 miles with 1500m of climbing. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6713676

2 points today
29 points this year.


----------



## tfc03 (20 Apr 2022)

Another for April:
17th April: Ncl - Dinnington - Kirkley - Matfen - Ingoe - Callerton - Ncl: 73.2km, 570m, 1 pnt. 
Total 10 pnts.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

APRIL

*Apr 4:* Coalville, Quorn, Loughborough, Hathern, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville 31.25 mi/ 50.29km *1 Point
Apr 15:* Coalville, Market Bosworth, Hinckley, Wolvey, Sharnford, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, Ellistown, Coalville 63.04 mi/ 101.45km *3 Points
Apr 16:* Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Heather, Packington, Coalville 34.27 mi/55.15 km *1 Point
Apr 17:* Nuneaton, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Birdingbury, Dunchurch, Bulkington, Nuneaton 40.97 mi/ 65.94km *1 Point
Apr 20: *Coalville, Swannington, Coleorton, Melbourne, Wilson, Breedon, Tonge, Belton, Whitwick, Coalville 31.22 mi/ 50.24km *1 Point*

Month Total: *7 Points*
Challenge Total: *25 Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2022)

Friday 22nd April. 52km cake ride.


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Apr 2022)

January/March 2022 – 11 qualifying rides, 12 points

April 16th 2022 Local loops on my new mountain bike – mostly on narrow lanes plus some off-road biking on farm tracks and through woodland. A few return trips home to adjust the saddle, grab a sarnie, refresh my bidon etc. 57.66km 1 point

April 18th 2022 More local riding on my new mountain bike. A few places visited several times – and some offroad stretches done repeatedly as they were so much fun. All contained within the triangle of Guilliers, Evriguet and St Brieuc-de-Mauron. 54.62km 1 point

*April 22nd 2022 * Home – Raserais – Esquiniac – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 52.04km 1 point

Total points: 15


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

23/4/2022 - 54 miles

Out of town heading to Market Harborough via Hardwick , Lamport , Maidwell , Naseby . 

Return trip via Dingley , Wilbarston , Rushton , Geddington , Pytchley , Hardwick and home. 

Bike used Pinnacle Sentinel


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Apr 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)

*14 points*


----------



## C R (24 Apr 2022)

April 24th 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Corse Lawn, Haw Bridge, Tredington, Ashchurch, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

73.5km


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 

Apr 2 - 52.11 miles, 1,832ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton Wharf, Mollington, Shotteswell, Warmington, Northend, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Broadwell, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Reservoir, Dunchurch, home.
*Apr 15 - 35.58 miles, 1,725ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Barby, Kilsby, Watford, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Creaton, Hollowell, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Apr 24 - 38.97 miles, 1,539ft - 1 point *Bilton, New Bilton, Rugby, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Dunsmore, Lilbourne, Yelvertoft, Elkington, Welford, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Guilsborough, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 29


----------



## steverob (24 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point
*10th April: 34.85 miles* - Starting to add a bit more elevation to my shorter rides; four short sharp climbs today, two of which were new to me, but the road surfaces on some of the descents left a lot to be desired! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6959942663 - 1 point
*16th April: 31.36 miles* - Feeling a bit lazy and certainly have not made proper use of the bank holiday and the glorious weather, but did get out for a local bimble which I extended till I hit 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6992071251 - 1 point
*18th April: 31.41 miles* - Another opportunity for a long ride goes begging, but did head out to Soulbury for the first time in quite a while (which used to be one of my regular destinations) - https://www.strava.com/activities/7002300613 - 1 point
*24th April: 62.17 miles* - A very blowy ride out to Waterperry Gardens, through Oxford Brookes University campus and lots of detours due to road closures - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908 - 3 points

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## Slick (24 Apr 2022)

Slick said:


> Helensburgh - Dumbarton - Alexandria - Balloch - Loch Lomond - Luss - Carrick - Helensburgh and home.
> 
> 53 Km: 1 Point
> 
> *Total: 3 Points *


As above but with a couple of shortcuts that nearly left me needing to go round the block.

52 Km: 1 point 

*Total: 4 Points *


----------



## geocycle (24 Apr 2022)

24 April. Round the Bay ride to Barrow in Furness. 88km, 55 miles with 1200m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6717244

2 points
31 points to date.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Apr 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 18/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Duddleston Heath-St Martins- Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Ruyton XI Towns-Baschurch -Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 74km. 1 point
> Total 26 points
> 24/04/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Eyton-Old Woods-Merrington-Myddle-Nonely-Loppington-Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere 73km. 1 point
> Total 27 points


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Apr 2022)

January/March 2022 – 11 qualifying rides, 12 points

April 16th 2022 Local loops on my new mountain bike – mostly on narrow lanes plus some off-road biking on farm tracks and through woodland. A few return trips home to adjust the saddle, grab a sarnie, refresh my bidon etc. 57.66km 1 point

April 18th 2022 More local riding on my new mountain bike. A few places visited several times – and some offroad stretches done repeatedly as they were so much fun. All contained within the triangle of Guilliers, Evriguet and St Brieuc-de-Mauron. 54.62km 1 point

April 22nd 2022 Home – Raserais – Esquiniac – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Cotinaie – Ménéac – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Home 52.04km 1 point

*April 24th 2022 * Local lanes, stony tracks and off-road again on my new mountain bike. Had to rush home at one stage to shelter from a thundery shower. 53.96km 1 point

Total points: 16


----------



## T4tomo (25 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Jan- Mar a paltry 3 pts





T4tomo said:


> 15 April 31.7m / 51km 1883ft 1pt
> 16 April 41.7m 67km 2641ft 1 pt


24 April 62.6m 100.1km 4633ft 3 points?

running total 8pts


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km*


----------



## Fiona R (25 Apr 2022)

*April 2022
Sun 17th April 57km 1060m Fryup Loop *Aislaby-Egton Bridge-Glaisdale-Fryup-Castleton-Danby-Stonegate-Hutton Mulgrave-Aislaby *1 pt
Mon 18th April 83km 1658m Beeching Loop *Aislaby-Egton Bridge-Stape-Levisham-Low Dalby-Hackness-Sipho-Robin Hood's Bay-Whitby-Aislaby *2 pts
Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 35*


----------



## dickyknees (26 Apr 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.

*April
April 26th ~ 52.98 kms (32.92 miles) 1 point.*
Home, two circuits of Holy Island, Anglesey and back home.


----------



## Domus (27 Apr 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 14 points


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Apr 2022)

27/04/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Commonwood-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-English Frankton-Lyneal-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 58km. 1 point 
Total 28 points


----------



## Bazzer (28 Apr 2022)

At last no longer testing +ve. Cutting it fine but..
April 28th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Winwick, Orford, Birchwood, Risley, then loops of Croft just in case fatigue crashed in, before heading home. 51.5kms


----------



## dickyknees (29 Apr 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.

*April
April 26th ~ 52.98 kms (32.92 miles) 1 point.*
Home, two circuits of Holy Island, Anglesey and back home.
*April 29th ~ 81.73 kms (50.71 miles) 2 points. *
Home, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Mynydd Mechell, Carreglefn, Rhosybol, Llandyfrydog, Maenaddwyn, Capel Coch, Talwrn, Ceint, Pentre Berw, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2022)

End of the month update with the qualifying rides for April - it;s been a good month with a couple of 50 milers thrown in 

April 2nd, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6920219881
April 10th, Kirton, Martlesham, Woodbridge, Eyke, Rendlesham, Tunstall, Campsea Ashe, Wickham Market, Woodbridge, Rushmere, Bucklesham & Falkenham, 80.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6960252713
April 11th, Levington, Ipswich, Bramford, Somersham, Often, Bildeston, Hitcham, Great Finborough, Onehouse, Shelland, Old Newton & Stowmarket, 70.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6964456277
April 12th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 54.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/6970014963
April 18th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Bramford, Sproughton, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 62.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7002306037
April 21st, Newbourne, Martlesham, Little Bealings, Culpho, Grundisburgh, Otley, Hintlesham, Pettaugh, Crowfield, Coddenham, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 84.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7017897909
April 23rd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 56.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7027977727
April 24th, Levinton, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Martlesham, Brightwell & Kirton, 51.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7033730426
April 29th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Klevington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7059671942


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2022)

2nd April 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
3rd April 31.2 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
10th April 35.9 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop with a divert through Swithland
15th April 31.7 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Swithland,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
16th April 32.9 miles ,1point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Frisby ,Thrussington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
17th April 37.3 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,East Leake ,Stanford ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
30th April 31.4 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 43


----------



## Domus (30 Apr 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point

Running total 15 points


----------



## steverob (30 Apr 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*3rd April: 31.15 miles* - Had been quite a pleasant countryside ride until some a*se in a 4x4 tried to bully me off the road with six miles to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/6926526054 - 1 point
*10th April: 34.85 miles* - Starting to add a bit more elevation to my shorter rides; four short sharp climbs today, two of which were new to me, but the road surfaces on some of the descents left a lot to be desired! - https://www.strava.com/activities/6959942663 - 1 point
*16th April: 31.36 miles* - Feeling a bit lazy and certainly have not made proper use of the bank holiday and the glorious weather, but did get out for a local bimble which I extended till I hit 50km - https://www.strava.com/activities/6992071251 - 1 point
*18th April: 31.41 miles* - Another opportunity for a long ride goes begging, but did head out to Soulbury for the first time in quite a while (which used to be one of my regular destinations) - https://www.strava.com/activities/7002300613 - 1 point
*24th April: 62.17 miles* - A very blowy ride out to Waterperry Gardens, through Oxford Brookes University campus and lots of detours due to road closures - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908 - 3 points
*30th April: 32.79 miles* - Starting to wonder if someone has fitted a magnet to my bike that only attracts the worst drivers. Near miss with a white van man once again colours a previously relaxed ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/7065019781 - 1 point

*Total so far: 24 points*


----------



## geocycle (30 Apr 2022)

April report. Very good _month after slow start, dry if windy weather and got five good rides in._

Qualifying rides

10 April. 103 km Bowland Ring 64 miles with 1470m of ascent.
13 April Lyth Valley 92 km 57 miles 940 m of ascent.
15 April Old Hutton 81 km 50 miles 875 m of ascent
19 April Clapham and Littondale 83 km 52 miles with 1500 m of ascent
24 April Barrow in Furness 84 km 52 miles with 1220m of ascent

April 11 points
Total April mileage 414 miles (666 km)
Year to date 1519 miles or (2445 km)

Cumulative yearly total 31 points


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points *

*Apr 2 - 52.11 miles, 1,832ft - 2 points *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Fenny Compton Wharf, Mollington, Shotteswell, Warmington, Northend, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Broadwell, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Reservoir, Dunchurch, home.
*Apr 15 - 35.58 miles, 1,725ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, Barby, Kilsby, Watford, West Haddon, Guilsborough, Creaton, Hollowell, Coton, Ravensthorpe, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Apr 24 - 38.97 miles, 1,539ft - 1 point *Bilton, New Bilton, Rugby, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Dunsmore, Lilbourne, Yelvertoft, Elkington, Welford, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Guilsborough, West Haddon, Crick, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.
*Apr 30 - 52.55 miles, 2,025ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marston Doles, Priors Hardwick, Stoneton, Wormleighton, Claydon, Lower Boddington, Westhrop, Byfield, Hinton, Woodford Halse, Charwelton, Hellidon, Catesby, Upper Catesby, Staverton, Flecknoe, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 19
Points in all challenges 31


----------



## footloose crow (30 Apr 2022)

*April summary*

2 April Truro to Portreath and back 53k
7 April Truro Ruan Lanihorne Portloe Heligan Coombe Truro (around the coast and back through lanes) 71k
10 April. Falmouth audax 107k
14 April Truro Gwithian (to see seals) and back via Portreath. 88k
17 April Club ride from Stithians to Helston and Gweek on lanes 57k
20 April Truro to St Breward (Bodmin Moor) and back along Camel Trail 125k
28 April Truro to Coverack and back via Gweek 111k

The weather has improved through the month - back in shorts again.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Apr 2022)

April not ideal preparation for Ride 100 but....

Despite Covid ii and a holiday I’m still in the game for the 50's, metric and imperial.

Another 8 points this month. New total 24

NB am I correct in awarding 3pts for 100km?

After family holiday went out on 29th and another 50km around Epping Forrest.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7060842950

Covid came so on 17th went for an easy 50km back home along the Lea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6995799344

April, luckily got the big ride in early on the 5th. As I’m ancient I get a free Oyster Card and as an experiment jumped on the train to Enfield. Liberating, as it meant lots of new roads and without having lots of traffic lights to negotiate on my way out of town, and despite a windy day I managed an average of over 24km/hr for the first time and over the whole 100km! Note to self: Must use train more!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6935678335
Since last report added a 100km ride on 23/3 just following my nose around North London, then back to where I grew up near Kingston and a lap of Richmond Park.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6870797481




Chap sur le velo said:


> New points total 16 (13+3)
> 
> 80kms as I had a trial run out with Hub Velo. A new route up through Epping Forrest is much preferable to the straight road and it showed there’s plenty of new roads to find outside the M25
> 
> ...


----------



## Eribiste (1 May 2022)

Another early(ish) starter here. 58 kms, Northway, Tredington, Boddington, Staverton, Wainlode Hill, Chaceley, Tewkesbury and back home. A bit wet but us badass riders aren't put off by a bit of rain.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7068526005


----------



## C R (1 May 2022)

Early start here as well, with some overlap on @Eribiste's route.

Hatfield, Pirton, High Green, Defford, Eckington, Bredon, Overbury, Teddington, Toddington, Buckland, Aston Somerville, Hinton on the Green, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home.

73.9km


----------



## AndreaJ (1 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 27/04/22 Wolverley-Loppington-Commonwood-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-English Frankton-Lyneal-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 58km. 1 point
> Total 28 points



01/05/22 Whixall-Ryebank-Highfields-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Loppington-Lyneal-Newton-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 29 points


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 47


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2022)

There's a lot of us getting the qualifying ride in early this month - mine is today's in to work commute combined with a click and collect at B&Q


----------



## geocycle (1 May 2022)

1 May Trough of Bowland and Whitewell. 72 km or 45 miles and 1100m of climbing. Rain and mechanical curtailed ride. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6721608

1 point 
32 points this year.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

*May 1st 2022 * May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/reply?quote=6721684

Total points: 17


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2022)

Saluki said:


> 6 points to date.
> 
> Still March.
> 19/3/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/6849572383 Downham Market to Sandringham to Heacham beach and back. 107km 3 points
> ...


January to the end of April 13 points.

01/05/2022 https://www.strava.com/activities/7070953678 On a tandem - info later. Norwich City Centre Evans shop to Hethersett, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea and biscuits) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Norwich, Home. 59km 1 point

14 points so far


----------



## footloose crow (2 May 2022)

May's 50k ride done .....and it didn't rain until I got home.

Truro - St Stephen (via Coombe) - Treviscoe- St Dennis- Roche- Summercourt - Mitchell - Truro. 65k and 910m (or 933m on RWGPS) of uphill. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/88867703


----------



## bruce1530 (2 May 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points

May 2: Saltcoats-Wemyss Bay, 62km
May 22: Saltoats;kilwinning-kilmaurs-irvine, 51k
May 28: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon, 58k


9 points.


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2022)

January to the end of April 13 points.

01/05/2022 https://www.strava.com/activities/7070953678 On a tandem - info later. Norwich City Centre Evansshop to Hethersett, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea and biscuits) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Norwich, Home. 59km 1 point
02/05/2022 https://www.strava.com/activities/7075546700 Home, Marriotts Way to Drayton to Thorpe Marriott, Reepham, Whitwell for cake. Back via Felthorpe, Hainford, St Faiths, Catton, home. 53km 1pt

15 points


----------



## bluenotebob (2 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

*May 2nd 2022 * Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

Total points: 18


----------



## AndreaJ (2 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/05/22 Whixall-Ryebank-Highfields-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Loppington-Lyneal-Newton-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 29 points


02/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-English Frankton-Whittington-Rednal-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington- Northwood Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home. 81km. 2 points 
Total 31 points


----------



## steverob (2 May 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*2nd May: 69.74 miles* - Now completed a long overdue Wandrer challenge with a trip out to Westbury, Turweston and the other side of Brackley. Lots of HS2 related building sites passed en route meaning some odd detours - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836 - 3 points

*Total so far: 27 points*


----------



## T4tomo (3 May 2022)

Jan-March 3 pts
*April *


T4tomo said:


> 15 April 31.7m / 51km 1883ft 1pt
> 16 April 41.7m 67km 2641ft 1 pt





T4tomo said:


> 24 April 62.6m 100.1km 4633ft 3 points


30 April Cotswold day ride 1
36.1m 57.8km 3017ft 1 pt
*April 6 pts*

May 1 Cotswold day ride 2
33.3m 53.2km 2156ft 1pt


----------



## Milkfloat (3 May 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442


----------



## bluenotebob (4 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

*May 4th 2022 * Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

Total points: 20


----------



## dickyknees (5 May 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.

*May
May 5th ~ 53.29 kms (33.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Ty Croes, Dothan, Engedi, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 

*Running total ~ 17 points. *


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

7th May 
Early start out of town through Finedon , across to Woodford , Islip , Aldwincle , Thorpe Waterville to grab a benchmark then on to Achurch , Clopton , Old Weston , Brington , Bythorn across the A14 into Keyston , Raunds , Chelveston , Wymington , Irchester and home by 9.30 am.

Total 53 miles

Used Pinnacle Sentinal 1.0


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Running Total = 8 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
8th May 31.6 miles 1 point 
Ragdale loop

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 48


----------



## kapelmuur (8 May 2022)

May challenge ride done:
- 7th May. Mobberley (start/end), Gawsworth, Marton, Bate Mill, Ollerton. 58.3km

Plus a couple not reported last month:
- 23rd April. Mobberley (start/end), Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Lostock Gralam, Wincham, Toft, Upper Peover. 58.3km
- 30th April. Rostherne (start/end), Bucklow Hill, Great Budworth, Cumberbatch, Little Leigh, Antrobus, Appleton, High Legh. 57km

11 points to date


----------



## geocycle (8 May 2022)

8 May. Dent via Kingsdale and Barbondale 89 km or 55 miles with 1500m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6725902

2 points
34 points so far.


----------



## T4tomo (8 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Jan-March 3 pts
> *April *
> *April 6 pts*



May 1 Cotswold day ride 2 33.3m 53.2km 2156ft 1pt

May 8 Cafe 108 Aldbury 50.4 miles 80.6km 4154ft 2pts

*Running totals: May 3pts. Cumul 12pts *


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

MAY

*May 8: *Coalville, Ibstock, Shackerstone, Twycross, Austrey, Clifton Campville, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Harlaston, Warton, Market Bosworth, Coalville 63.16 mi/101.65km* 3 Points*


Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *28 Points*


----------



## Bazzer (8 May 2022)

May 8th.
Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Mere, J19 M6 and reverse. 52kms.


----------



## bluenotebob (8 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

May 4th 2022 Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

*May 8th 2022 * Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Tremblais – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Briend and Mainguy) – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Home 57.84km 1 point

Total points: 21


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-English Frankton-Whittington-Rednal-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington- Northwood Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home. 81km. 2 points
> Total 31 points



08/05/33 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Marchwiel-Marford-Rossett-Holt-Farndon-Barton-Stretton-Tilston-Horton Green-Shocklach-Worthenbury-Bangor on Dee-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 94km. 2 points 
Total 33 points


----------



## Spinney (8 May 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Total: 4 points*


----------



## Osprey (8 May 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105
*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537
*Mar 6th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840412 https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840060
*Mar 12th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6811328939
*Mar 28th. *Llanmorlais, Lanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crosses, Upper Killay, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Swansea Bay, Swansea Maritime quarter, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 50km
*Apr 2nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Killay, Welshmoor, Three Crosses. Llanrhidian. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6918988820
*Apr 16th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6989851558
*May 2nd. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7074730420
*May 8th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7106864353. 

Points total.13


----------



## Chap sur le velo (8 May 2022)

May

Hope to get lots more rides in but for a change I thought I’d make life a little easier for 13 Rider by reporting early (by my standards)!

Will update points at he end of the month as (I’ve only told you lot 3x already) I’m in the ride 100. So training so far this month keeps me in loop for 50 metric and Imperial.

115kms 8th 5th.

Took train to Enfield to avoid usual roads out of town. My only objective was to see a bit of Welwyn Garden City where I stopped for Eggs Benedict. Downside of just following my nose was the roads I rode were not well surfaced and too many were busy. Still it was fun on a beautiful sunny day. And without the stop start getting out of town I managed to average 25kms, a new record on my second ever longest ride!!!.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7109252732


52kms 2nd 5th. Usual jaunt to Epping Forrest but found a new hill to enter and experimented by coming back through Walthamstow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7076562370


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (8 May 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts

A qualifying ride for May in glorious sunshine
8-May 51.1 miles 2144ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle-Buriton- West Meon- Petersfield- Chalton- West Marden- Chichester

R/ Total 26pts


----------



## Jon George (9 May 2022)

*9th May*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Rushmere – Ipswich – Bealings – Martlesham – Newbourne – Bucklesham – Ipswich – Nacton - Ipswich
55km. 1 point

*Running Total: 6 Points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 May 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points

Apr 04 - 50.56km, 102m (https://www.strava.com/activities/6929292335) 
Apr 05 - 102.13km, 338m (https://www.strava.com/activities/6933076119)
Apr 12 - 50.94km, 324m (https://www.strava.com/activities/6968145963) 

May 05 - 50km (gps did a reboot exactly on 50km, my watch recorder 51.1) (https://www.strava.com/activities/7090272531) 
May 07 - 50.65km, 97m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7100025716)
May 10 - 51.2km, 215m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7116287929) 

36 points


----------



## Jon George (11 May 2022)

*11th May*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Henley – Claydon – Somersham – Flowton – Elmsett – Hadleigh – Chattisham – Copdock – Belstead – Ipswich
51km. 1 point

*Running Total: 7 Points*


----------



## steverob (11 May 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*2nd May: 69.74 miles* - Now completed a long overdue Wandrer challenge with a trip out to Westbury, Turweston and the other side of Brackley. Lots of HS2 related building sites passed en route meaning some odd detours - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836 - 3 points
*10th May: 32.88 miles* - A ride in Montreal, Canada in three parts due to hiring different bikes. Main part (first link below) included a lap and a half of the F1 GP circuit and a trip out to the 1976 Olympic Park - strava.com/activities/7120338071, strava.com/activities/7120318709 & strava.com/activities/7120338369 - 1 point

*Total so far: 28 points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (13 May 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts

8-May 51.1 miles 2144ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle-Buriton- West Meon- Petersfield- Chalton- West Marden- Chichester
12-May 37.7 miles 2139ft ascent 1pt Graffham-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate- Milland- Redford- Bepton- Cocking- Heyshott-Graffham

R/ Total 27pts


----------



## C R (14 May 2022)

May 14th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Holt Heath, Shrawley, Stourport, Hartlebury, Rushock, Cooksey Green, Crutch Ln, Droitwich, Hanbury Wharf, Phepson, Crowle, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home. 

75.8km


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
8th May 31.6 miles 1 point
Ragdale loop
14th May 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 18
Points in all challenges 49


----------



## Domus (14 May 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 18 points


----------



## bluenotebob (14 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

May 4th 2022 Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

May 8th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Tremblais – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Briend and Mainguy) – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Home 57.84km 1 point

*May 14th 2022 * Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local loop – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Pontmenard and Tremblais) – Home – Kerguily – Ruaudais – Suais – le Faux – la Ville Nizan – Kerminy – Pontmenard – Home 51.28km 1 point

Total points: 22


----------



## geocycle (14 May 2022)

14 May Kirkstone Pass! 65 miles or 105 km with 1350m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6729732

3 points
37 points so far.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

14th May

Set off on a bike bought less than 24 hours previously with no miles target.
Out of town heading towards Irchester , Poddington then on to Harrold and Turvey . 

It was here that I extended my aim from 25 to 50 ish so pushed on towards Emberton , Olney , Yardley Hastings, Denton , Castle Ashby, Grendon, Wilby then Mears Ashby and home with 43 under the belt so slightly shorter than 50 miles but still a useable ride . 

Bike used Cannondale t6000 touring


----------



## Jenkins (14 May 2022)

Mid May and only my second qualifying ride of the month, but with yet another stealth stalking of @Jon George near the Bucklesham heather farm!

May 14th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Holbrook, Stutton, East Bergholt, Holton St. Mary, Raydon, Hintlesham, Sproughton, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 82.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7141085689


----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points

May 14 - 52.21 miles, 1,629ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Chilvers Coton, Heath End, Stockingford, Robinson's End), Ansley, Church End, Birchley Heath, Ridge Lane, Oldbury, Hartshill, Nuneaton (Chapel End, Whittleford, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff), Bedworth (Collycroft), Marston Jabbett, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 36


----------



## aferris2 (14 May 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
Total so far: 5 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
8th May 31.6 miles 1 point
Ragdale loop
14th May 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
15th May 62.3 miles 3 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Local 50 mile charity ride lots of hills and extended route home

Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 56


----------



## Jon George (15 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> another stealth stalking of @Jon George near the Bucklesham heather farm!


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> 1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
> Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
> 8th May 31.6 miles 1 point
> Ragdale loop
> ...



Alex’s wish?


----------



## Jon George (15 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Mid May and only my second qualifying ride of the month, but with yet another stealth stalking of @Jon George near the Bucklesham heather farm!
> 
> May 14th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Holbrook, Stutton, East Bergholt, Holton St. Mary, Raydon, Hintlesham, Sproughton, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 82.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7141085689



Oh, next time - yell at me! I need to put a face to the name.


----------



## AndreaJ (15 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 08/05/33 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Marchwiel-Marford-Rossett-Holt-Farndon-Barton-Stretton-Tilston-Horton Green-Shocklach-Worthenbury-Bangor on Dee-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 94km. 2 points
> Total 33 points


15/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Whixall-Coton-Quina Brook-Edstaston-Horton-Loppington-Burlton-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Hordley-Lower Frankton-Welsh-Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 75km. 1 point 
Total 34 points


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2022)

Jon George said:


> Oh, next time - yell at me! I need to put a face to the name.



I was the one wearing the retro Renault jersey who overtook you around the caravan site/lavendar farm area and I did say hello - it was just a bit late as I didn't recognise you from behind with a helmet on.


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I was the one wearing the retro Renault jersey who overtook you around the caravan site/lavendar farm area and I did say hello - it was just a bit late as I didn't recognise you from behind with a helmet on.



Ah, I don't wear a helmet. I've got a rather neat peaked blue visor, though.


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2022)

Jon George said:


> Ah, I don't wear a helmet. I've got a rather neat peaked blue visor, though.


Oohh - I wonder who I said hello to then???


----------



## tfc03 (16 May 2022)

Two for May so far:
May 2nd: Ncl - Dinnington - Ponteland - Tranwell - Dinnington - Weetslade - Ncl: 51.1km: 280m. elevation. 1 pnt. 
May 15: Ncl- Dinnington- Mitford - Meldon - Whalton- Kirkley - Dinnington - Ncl. 62.1km: 410m. 1 pnt. 

12 pnts total this year


----------



## Sbudge (16 May 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring


----------



## bluenotebob (16 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

May 4th 2022 Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

May 8th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Tremblais – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Briend and Mainguy) – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Home 57.84km 1 point

May 14th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local loop – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Pontmenard and Tremblais) – Home – Kerguily – Ruaudais – Suais – le Faux – la Ville Nizan – Kerminy – Pontmenard – Home 51.28km 1 point

*May 16th 2022 * Home – local off-road loop– Home – Pontmenard – Home – another local off-road loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.04km 1 point

Total points: 23


----------



## tfc03 (19 May 2022)

Something gravelly for a change:
19/05: Ncl - Dunston - Tanfield - Bowes - Bill Quay - Ncl: 51.1km; 590m elevation
1 point 
13 points total.


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

Jan-March 3 pts
*April 6 pts*

May 1 Cotswold day ride 2 33.3m 53.2km 2156ft 1pt
May 8 Cafe 108 Aldbury 50.4 miles 80.6km 4154ft 2pts

new updates: 
May 14th Ledburn cafe run 40.5mile 64.8km 1801ft 1pt
May 15th Chiltern velo Cafe 31.4m 50.3km 1991ft 1pt

*Running totals: May 5pts. Cumul 14pts

*


----------



## bluenotebob (19 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points



May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

May 4th 2022 Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

May 8th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Tremblais – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Briend and Mainguy) – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Home 57.84km 1 point

May 14th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local loop – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Pontmenard and Tremblais) – Home – Kerguily – Ruaudais – Suais – le Faux – la Ville Nizan – Kerminy – Pontmenard – Home 51.28km 1 point

May 16th 2022 Home – local offroad loop– Home – Pontmenard – Home – another local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.04km 1 point

*May 18th 2022 * Home – local offroad loop – Home – more offroad – Home – Pontmenard – Mainguy – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.29km 1 point

*May 19th 2022 * Home – local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local shady lanes – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.08km 1 point

Total points: 25


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points

May 14 - 52.21 miles, 1,629ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Chilvers Coton, Heath End, Stockingford, Robinson's End), Ansley, Church End, Birchley Heath, Ridge Lane, Oldbury, Hartshill, Nuneaton (Chapel End, Whittleford, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff), Bedworth (Collycroft), Marston Jabbett, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

*May 21 - 37.78 miles, 1,206ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Cathiron, Hungerfield, Easenhall, Pailton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Coombe Fields, Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Frankton, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 37


----------



## C R (22 May 2022)

May 22nd

St Peters, Worcester, Lower Broadheath, Martley, Clifton upon Teme, Sapey Common, half way to Tenbury and back, Upper Sapey, Tedstone Delamere, Tedstone Wafre, Whitbourne, Knightwick, Broadwas, Crown East, Powick, Lower Wick, Diglis, Battenhall and Home.

71.5km


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 May 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

MAY

*May 8: *Coalville, Ibstock, Shackerstone, Twycross, Austrey, Clifton Campville, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Harlaston, Warton, Market Bosworth, Coalville 63.16 mi/101.65km* 3 Points
May 22:* Coalville, Packington, Twycross, Austrey , Clifton Campville, Whittington, Fradley Junction, Alrewas, Edingale, Overseal, Snarestone, Ravenstone, Coalville 62.52 mi/ 100.62km *3 Points*

Month Total: *6* *Points*
Challenge Total: *31 Points*


----------



## geocycle (22 May 2022)

22 May Trough of Bowland and Bowland Knotts. 57 miles or 91km with 1400 m of climbing.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6734822

2 points
39 points so far.


----------



## AndreaJ (22 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 15/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Whixall-Coton-Quina Brook-Edstaston-Horton-Loppington-Burlton-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Hordley-Lower Frankton-Welsh-Frankton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 75km. 1 point
> Total 34 points


22/05/22 Northwood—Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton -Holt-Barton-Stretton-Tilston-Malpas-Higher Wych-Bronnington-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 84km. 1point
Total 35 points


----------



## C R (22 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 22/05/22 Northwood—Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton -Holt-Barton-Stretton-Tilston-Malpas-Higher Wych-Bronnington-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 84km. 1point
> Total 35 points



I think you're counting yourself short on points, aren't rides over 50 miles worth two points?


----------



## AndreaJ (22 May 2022)

C R said:


> I think you're counting yourself short on points, aren't rides over 50 miles worth two points?



Well spotted thanks


----------



## AndreaJ (22 May 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 22/05/22 Northwood—Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton -Holt-Barton-Stretton-Tilston-Malpas-Higher Wych-Bronnington-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 84km. 2 points
> Total 36 points


----------



## T4tomo (23 May 2022)

Jan-March 3 pts
*April 6 pts*

May 1 Cotswold day ride 2 33.3m 53.2km 2156ft 1pt
May 8 Cafe 108 Aldbury 50.4 miles 80.6km 4154ft 2pts
May 14th Ledburn cafe run 40.5mile 64.8km 1801ft 1pt
May 15th Chiltern velo Cafe 31.4m 50.3km 1991ft 1pt
May 22nd Chiltern velo Cafe again 31.6m 50.6km 1634ft 1pt
*Running totals: May 6pts. 
Cumul 15pts*


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

*May 2022
Sun 22nd May 205km 865m Booty DIY 200 *Home-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Sand Bay-Weston Super Mare-Brean-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Mark-Brent Knoll-Lympsham-Weston Super Mare-Sand Bay-Sandford-Yatton-Backwell-Home *5 pts
Thurs 26th May 50km 295m** Sandford Stork* Home-Backwell-Claverham-Congresbury-Churchill-Sandford-Yatton( via Strawberry Line)-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 41*


----------



## Domus (23 May 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points

Running total 20 points


----------



## tfc03 (23 May 2022)

Another single pointer, 22/05:
Ncl - Ponteland - Matfen - Woolsington - Ncl: 57.7km, 370m elevation, 1 point
running total 14 points.


----------



## Saluki (23 May 2022)

Saluki said:


> January to the end of April 13 points.
> 
> 01/05/2022 https://www.strava.com/activities/7070953678 On a tandem - info later. Norwich City Centre Evansshop to Hethersett, Wymondham, Attleborough (tea and biscuits) Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Eaton, Norwich, Home. 59km 1 point
> 02/05/2022 https://www.strava.com/activities/7075546700 Home, Marriotts Way to Drayton to Thorpe Marriott, Reepham, Whitwell for cake. Back via Felthorpe, Hainford, St Faiths, Catton, home. 53km 1pt
> ...


22/05/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7186197390 Downham Market to Littleport, Ely, Across Wickham Fen to Cambridge. Accidentally turned GPS off. https://www.strava.com/activities/7186197621 rest of the ride. Cambridge, raddled about a bit, Lode, Wickham Fen, Ely, Denver and home. 148km so 3 points

Total 18 points.


----------



## slow scot (24 May 2022)

April. (Continued)

10th. (56km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (52km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Blacktop.
21st. (51km). Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Drum loop, Deeside line, Duthie park, home.
22nd. (56km). As per 10th April.
25th. (52km). As per 19th April in reverse.
28th. (51km). As per 21st April.
29th. (52km). As per 19th April.
30th. (51km). As per 21st April.

May.

6th. (63km). Castlebay, (Barra), east coast road to Eriskay ferry, Eriskay, South Uist, loops of Hebridean way, Geirinis.
7th. (64km). Geirinis, Loch Sgioport, Benbecula co-op for food, Hebridean Jewellers for lunch, back to Loch Sgioport.
8th. (80km). Geirinis, Benbecula west coast, loop of Grimsay, North Uist, Cairinis, Balranald RSPB site, Cairinis.
10th. (70km). Berneray, North Uist north west coast route, Cairinis, Grimsay, Benbecula main road, South Uist, Geirinis.
11th. (53km). Geirinis, Dalabrog, Eriskay, ferry to Barra, west coast route to Castlebay.
14th. (56km). As per 10th April.
15th. (52km). As per 19th April.
17th. (52km). As per 19th April.
20th. (53km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park, city centre, home.
21st. (56km). As per 10th April.
23rd. (54km). As per 20th May but home via Deeside line and three laps of the houses checking gears.

Total points: 48


----------



## Willd (25 May 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points

May 14 - 52.21 miles, 1,629ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Chilvers Coton, Heath End, Stockingford, Robinson's End), Ansley, Church End, Birchley Heath, Ridge Lane, Oldbury, Hartshill, Nuneaton (Chapel End, Whittleford, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff), Bedworth (Collycroft), Marston Jabbett, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

*May 21 - 37.78 miles, 1,206ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Cathiron, Hungerfield, Easenhall, Pailton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Coombe Fields, Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Frankton, Cawston, home.

*May 25 - 35.17 miles, 1,280ft - 1 point *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, DIRFT, Yelvertoft, Elkington, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Cold Ashby, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.

Points in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 38


----------



## bluenotebob (26 May 2022)

January/April 2022 – 15 qualifying rides, 16 points

May 1st 2022 May Day Silliness … one continuous local ride but using all five of my bikes. 64.36km 1 point

May 2nd 2022 Home – local loop (mostly off-road) including la Morinais, Bourrien and le Faux – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – Esquiniac – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.01km 1 point

May 4th 2022 Home – local loop (some off-road) – Home – la Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Catrafoy – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – la Riaye – le Villot – la Ville Durand – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 85.67km 2 points

May 8th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Tremblais – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Briend and Mainguy) – Home – Pontmenard – Raserais – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Devison – Home 57.84km 1 point

May 14th 2022 Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local loop – Home – local loop (mostly off-road but passing through Pontmenard and Tremblais) – Home – Kerguily – Ruaudais – Suais – le Faux – la Ville Nizan – Kerminy – Pontmenard – Home 51.28km 1 point

May 16th 2022 Home – local offroad loop– Home – Pontmenard – Home – another local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.04km 1 point

May 18th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – more offroad – Home – Pontmenard – Mainguy – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.29km 1 point

May 19th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local shady lanes – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.08km 1 point

*May 26th 2022 * Home – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.78km 1 point

Total points: 26


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (26 May 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts

8-May 51.1 miles 2144ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle-Buriton- West Meon- Petersfield- Chalton- West Marden- Chichester
12-May 37.7 miles 2139ft ascent 1pt Graffham-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate- Milland- Redford- Bepton- Cocking- Heyshott-Graffham
26-May 44 miles 2087ft ascent 1pt Sussex/Surrey border - Fittleworth- Kirdford-Loxwood-Bucks Green-Rudgwick-Cox Green-Ellens Green-Walliswood-Forest Green-Ewhurst Green- Baynards-Loxwood-Ifold-Kirdford-Fittleworth

R/ Total 28pts


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)

*15 points*


----------



## Domus (27 May 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points

Running total 22 points


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2022)

1st January/16th May 2022 – 21 qualifying rides, 23 points

May 18th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – more offroad – Home – Pontmenard – Mainguy – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.29km 1 point

May 19th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local shady lanes – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.08km 1 point

May 26th 2022 Home – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.78km 1 point

*May 27th 2022 * Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet, Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy 63.32km 1 point

Total points: 27


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km*


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2022)

End of the month roundup and a quiet one thanks to work & weather - only five qualifying rides and no chance for any more as I'm working from now until the Jubilee holiday

May 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Bucklesham, Kirton, Falkenham, Trimley, Walton & Felixstowe, 51.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7070143410
May 14th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Holbrook, Stutton, East Bergholt, Holton St. Mary, Raydon, Hintlesham, Sproughton, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 82.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7141085689
May 21st, Felixstowe, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Purdis Farm, 55.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7179167213
May 22nd, Repeat of May 14th, 82.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7184908331
May 27th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Levington, Ipswich, Bucklesham & Kirton, 52.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7210997414


----------



## 13 rider (28 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
8th May 31.6 miles 1 point
Ragdale loop
14th May 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
15th May 62.3 miles 3 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Local 50 mile charity ride lots of hills and extended route home
28th May 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop this time clockwise 

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 57


----------



## bluenotebob (28 May 2022)

1st January/16th May 2022 – 21 qualifying rides, 23 points

May 18th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – more offroad – Home – Pontmenard – Mainguy – Home – la Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.29km 1 point

May 19th 2022 Home – local offroad loop – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – la Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – local shady lanes – Home – la Plaisance – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 67.08km 1 point

May 26th 2022 Home – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.78km 1 point

May 27th 2022 Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet, Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy 63.32km 1 point

*May 28th 2022 * Local lanes, la Cotinaie – Ménéac – la Riaye – Brignac – la Plaisance 53.72km 1 point

Total points: 28


----------



## tfc03 (28 May 2022)

Another single pointer, 28/05:
Ncl - Kirkley - Belsay - Stamfordham - Callerton - Ncl: 64.4km, 480m elevation, 1 point
running total 15 points.


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Running Total = 9 points


----------



## C R (29 May 2022)

May 29th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Welland, Berrow, Pendock, Staunton, Tirley, Apperley, Tredington, Ashchurch, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Besford, Wadborough, Littleworth, Hatfield and then Home.

82.3km, palindromic mileage, 51.15


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2022)

1st May ,34 .3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Cadeby ,Desford ,Anstey
8th May 31.6 miles 1 point
Ragdale loop
14th May 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
15th May 62.3 miles 3 points
Anstey to Rothley ,Local 50 mile charity ride lots of hills and extended route home
28th May 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop this time clockwise
29th May 32.2 miles 1 point 
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 58


----------



## geocycle (29 May 2022)

29 May Clapham, Ingleton and Chapel-le-Dale. 57 miles or 91km with 1260m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6739816

2 points today
41 points this year.


----------



## geocycle (29 May 2022)

May report. Very good _month, some dry weekends and got five good rides in._

Qualifying rides

1 May. 72 km Bowland 72 km or 45 miles with 1140 m of ascent.
8 May Dent 89 km or 55 miles 1480 m of ascent.
14 May Kirkstone Pass 105 km or 65 miles 1350 m of ascent
22 May Bowland Knotts and Trough 91 km or 57 miles with 1390 m of ascent
29 May Clapham and Ingleton 91 km or 57 miles with 1260 m of ascent

May 10 points
Total May mileage 475 miles (764km)
Year to date 1997 miles or (3214 km)

Cumulative yearly total 41 points


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points*

*May 14 - 52.21 miles, 1,629ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Chilvers Coton, Heath End, Stockingford, Robinson's End), Ansley, Church End, Birchley Heath, Ridge Lane, Oldbury, Hartshill, Nuneaton (Chapel End, Whittleford, Hill Top, Bermuda, Griff), Bedworth (Collycroft), Marston Jabbett, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

*May 21 - 37.78 miles, 1,206ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Cathiron, Hungerfield, Easenhall, Pailton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Coombe Fields, Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Stretton on Dunsmore, Frankton, Cawston, home.

*May 25 - 35.17 miles, 1,280ft - 1 point *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, DIRFT, Yelvertoft, Elkington, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Cold Ashby, DIRFT, Hillmorton, home.

*May 29 - 56.09 miles, 1,959ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Tomlow, Napton on the Hill, Priors Marston, Priors Hardwick, Upper Boddington, Aston le Walls, Lower Boddington, Claydon, Farnborough, Fenny Compton, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Harbury, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Reservoir, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 25
Points in all challenges 40


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (29 May 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts

8-May 51.1 miles 2144ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle-Buriton- West Meon- Petersfield- Chalton- West Marden- Chichester
12-May 37.7 miles 2139ft ascent 1pt Graffham-Fernhurst-Milland-Rogate- Milland- Redford- Bepton- Cocking- Heyshott-Graffham
26-May 44 miles 2087ft ascent 1pt Sussex/Surrey border - Fittleworth- Kirdford-Loxwood-Bucks Green-Rudgwick-Cox Green-Ellens Green-Walliswood-Forest Green-Ewhurst Green- Baynards-Loxwood-Ifold-Kirdford-Fittleworth
29-May 34.8 miles 935 ft ascent 1pt Home-Ford-Slindon-Eartham-Halnaker-Tangmere-Bognor-home

Running total 29pts


----------



## AndreaJ (29 May 2022)

May cont.
29/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Stanwardine-Wykey-Erdiston-Elbridge-Ruyton-XI-Towns-Baschurch-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Wem-Edstaston-Coton-Whixall-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 86km 2 points 
Total 38 points


----------



## steveindenmark (30 May 2022)

Where has summer gone? It was cold today.


----------



## bluenotebob (30 May 2022)

1st January/19th May 2022 – 23 qualifying rides, 25 points

May 26th 2022 Home – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.78km 1 point

May 27th 2022 Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet, Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy 63.32km 1 point

May 28th 2022 Local lanes, la Cotinaie – Ménéac – la Riaye – Brignac – la Plaisance 53.72km 1 point

*May 30th 2022 * Local lanes, la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – la Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance 70.62km 1 point

Total points: 29


----------



## dickyknees (30 May 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.

*May
May 5th ~ 53.29 kms (33.10 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Ty Croes, Dothan, Engedi, Caergeiliog, Valley, home. 
*May 29th ~ 165.45 kms (102.81 miles) 4 points. *
RideLondon Essex. 

*Running total ~ 21 points.*


----------



## bluenotebob (31 May 2022)

1st January/19th May 2022 – 23 qualifying rides, 25 points

May 26th 2022 Home – Pontmenard – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.78km 1 point

May 27th 2022 Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet, Riaye – la Corbinais – Brignac – Kerminy 63.32km 1 point

May 28th 2022 Local lanes, la Cotinaie – Ménéac – la Riaye – Brignac – la Plaisance 53.72km 1 point

May 30th 2022 Local lanes, la Cotinaie – Landual – Quénogé – Mulotière – Guilliers – Brignac – la Plaisance 70.62km 1 point

*May 31st 2022 *Local lanes, la Plaisance – la Riaye – Evriguet – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron, offroad (local) 53.80km 1 point

Total points: 30


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> May cont.
> 29/05/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Stanwardine-Wykey-Erdiston-Elbridge-Ruyton-XI-Towns-Baschurch-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Wem-Edstaston-Coton-Whixall-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 86km 2 points
> Total 38 points


01/06/22 Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Moreton Corbet-Stanton-Booley-Hodnet-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Loppington-Wolverley-Home 
72km. 1 point 
Total 39 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2022)

*1st June*
Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
51km. 1 point

*Running Total: 8 Points*


----------



## Domus (1 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 23 points


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts. 
June*
2nd June Lovelo Jubilee Gravel ride 32.5m 52.3km 1355ft 1pt

*Cumul 16pts*


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 24
Points in all challenges 59


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2022)

That's June in the bag,

June 2nd, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Henley, Hemmingstone, Coddenham, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 71km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7242962380


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

JUNE

*Jun 2:* Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, West Bridgford, Radcliffe on Trent, East Bridgford, Kneeton, Newark, Southwell, Calverton, Nottingham, Long Eaton, Castle Donington, Coalville 88.05 mi/ 141.70km *3 Points*


Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *34 Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jun 2022)

Catching up with May rides:
14th May. Rostherne (start/end)), Agden, Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, High Legh. 54.4km

I have not combined rides on the same day before, but while on holiday in Flanders I was recording rides for upload to the Fulgaz app. I had to stop between rides to charge my GoPro and change the SD card. So these two were on 26th May.

Kemmelberg. Ypres to Poperinge combined total 60.8km

Now my first qualifier for June:

2nd June. Wizard hill, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow 54.4km

Total to date 14 points


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2022)

Saluki said:


> 22/05/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7186197390 Downham Market to Littleport, Ely, Across Wickham Fen to Cambridge. Accidentally turned GPS off. https://www.strava.com/activities/7186197621 rest of the ride. Cambridge, raddled about a bit, Lode, Wickham Fen, Ely, Denver and home. 148km so 3 points
> 
> Total 18 points.


Still May.
29/05/22 Norwich, Marriotts Way, Horsford (coffee) NDR path, Rackheath, Plumstead, Norwich, through city centre, back up to Heartsease via Ketts Hill, Mousehold, had a crack at Gas Hill, failed, home. 50km 1pt

June
2/6/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7244146521 Downham Market, Wisbech, Crowland (coffee) Helpston. Then Peakirk, Newbough, Thorney A47 hell for a km Wisbech, Elm, Marshland St James, Home. 139km 3 points

22 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 3rd 55 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Stapleford ,Waltham ,Nice Pie ,Barrow , Mountsorrel,Anstey

Points in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 61


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 10 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jun 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

JUNE

*Jun 2:* Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, West Bridgford, Radcliffe on Trent, East Bridgford, Kneeton, Newark, Southwell, Calverton, Nottingham, Long Eaton, Castle Donington, Coalville 88.05 mi/ 141.70km *3 Points
Jun 3:* Nuneaton, Upton, Orton, Austrey, Netherseal, Rosliston, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Higham 50 mi/ 80.47km_ *2 Points*_

Month Total: *5** Points*
Challenge Total: *36 Points*


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2022)

Saluki said:


> Still May.
> 29/05/22 Norwich, Marriotts Way, Horsford (coffee) NDR path, Rackheath, Plumstead, Norwich, through city centre, back up to Heartsease via Ketts Hill, Mousehold, had a crack at Gas Hill, failed, home. 50km 1pt
> 
> June
> ...


3/6/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7248195562 Downham Market, Tottenhill, via Shouldham, over to the Acres - West, Middle then Castle (expensive coffee), then South Acre, Marham, South Runcton, Wimbotsham, Downham. 50 miles 2 points.

24 points in all.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jun 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June (2 pts so far)*
2nd June Lovelo Jubilee Gravel ride 32.5m 52.3km 1355ft 1pt
4th June Wheathamsted for a bacon sarnie 31.3m 50km 1814ft 1pt
*Cumul 17pts*


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points
May - 6 points

Jun 4 - 34.52 miles, 1,217ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Hunningham Hill, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Braunstone, Barby, home.

Points in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 41


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jun 2022)

January/May 2022 – 28 qualifying rides, 30 points

*June 4th 2022 *Local lanes, 2 x loops of Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance 63.58km 1 point

Total points: 31


----------



## Domus (4 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points

Running total 26 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Jun 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts

5-June 41 miles 1240ft ascent 1st qualifying ride for June. A damp, slightly misty early morning cycle with one detour to avoid a flooded underpass. Littlehampton-Barnham-Slindon-Halnaker-Goodwood-Eartham-Walberton-Ford-home

Running total 30pts


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/06/22 Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Moreton Corbet-Stanton-Booley-Hodnet-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Loppington-Wolverley-Home
> 72km. 1 point
> Total 39 points



05/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 53 km 1 point 
Total 40 points


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jun 2022)

*May round up:*

2/5: 66km Truro - St Stephen- Roche- Goss Moor- Truro
5/5: 208km. DIY audax Truro- Lizard- Marazion- Hayle- Portreath- Perranporth- St Columb- Goss Moor- St Stephen- Truro. 
9/5: 54km. West of Roscoff (Brittany) to hamlets beginning with either Ker- or Plou-.
10/5: 58km. Locquirec (Brittany) and around headlands to west of it. 
11/5: 52km. Coastal ride around Perros Guirec. Brittany again.
13/5: 67km. Rural ride around Josselin (Brittany) through more hamlets with similar names.
15/5: 57km. All around the Ria D'Etel (Brittany).
16/5: 70km. Cado to Quiberon and back along coast.
18/5: 50km. Along Aven river to Pond Aven and across to Concarneau.
20/5: 55km. Around the Mont D'Aree to Huelgoat and back. 
22/5: 61km. Coastal ride to Plougarneau. And back along lanes. Last day in Brittany.
26/5: 80km. Truro- Indian Queens - Roche- St Austell- Polgooth- Coombe- Truro.
29/5: 51km. Club ride around Stithians along lanes. 

Over a 1000km cycled this month and about 12000m of uphill - 1.5 Everests. 






Cycling along Nantes-Brest canal and flying the national colours!


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jun 2022)

*June 50k challenge achieved*:

1 June: Truro - Lands End- Marazion- Truro. 152km





Mousehole harbour


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Jun 2022)

January/May 2022 – 28 qualifying rides, 30 points

June 4th 2022 Local lanes, 2 x loops of Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance 63.58km 1 point

*June 6th 2022 A three-bike ride .. *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper), la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300), Plaisance – Devison loop (on the Shaper 200) .. 54.33km 1 point

Total points: 32


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:- C*hertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km*


----------



## tfc03 (7 Jun 2022)

First one for June: 
02/06:
Ncl- Dinnington- Tranwell - Meldon - Ogle - Kirkley - Saltwick - Dinnington - Ncl: 63.6km; 435m elevation. 1Pnt. 
Total for 2022: 16 pnts


----------



## gavgav (7 Jun 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Running Total = 11 points


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2022)

June entry


----------



## Gibbo9 (9 Jun 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 


May 05 - 50km (gps did a reboot exactly on 50km, my watch recorder 51.1) (https://www.strava.com/activities/7090272531)
May 07 - 50.65km, 97m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7100025716)
May 10 - 51.2km, 215m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7116287929)
May 17 - 50.71km, 89m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7156136951) 
May 20 - 100.84km, 210m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7171638627) 

40 points

Nothing in June as yet simply because it has rained none stop all month :-)


----------



## tfc03 (9 Jun 2022)

Another for June: 
09/06: Ncl - Saltwick - Kirkley - Belsay - Matfen - Whittle Dene - Stamfordham - Medburn - Callerton - Ncl: 83.6km, 620m elevation, 2 pnts. 
Total 18 pnts.


----------



## Domus (9 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points
June 9 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop 56.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 27 points


----------



## bluenotebob (10 Jun 2022)

January/May 2022 – 28 qualifying rides, 30 points

June 4th 2022 Local lanes, 2 x loops of Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance 63.58km 1 point

June 6th 2022 A three-bike ride* .. *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper), la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet –St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300), Plaisance – Devison loop (on the Shaper 200) .. 54.33km 1 point

*June 10th 2022 *Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Plaisance, loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron (and visit to the monthly market) 52.22km 1 point

Total points: 33


----------



## geocycle (10 Jun 2022)

10 June. Linear ride to Skipton Via the Lancashire route. 52 miles or 84 km with1600m of climbing
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6747830

2 points,
43 points this year.


----------



## slow scot (11 Jun 2022)

May (Continued)

25th. (61kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop at the top, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school and Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
28th. (56kms). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school and Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.

June

1st. (72kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Denhead hill, Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, Crathes castle and school, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
3rd. (56kms). As per 28th May.
5th. (56kms). As per 28th May.
6th. (52km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
9th. (53kms). Clockwise version of 6th June, plus loop of houses checking saddle.

Total points: 55


----------



## Domus (11 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points
June 9 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop 56.1 Kms 1 point
June 11 Colin's forum ride from Garforth. 100.8 Kms 3 points

Running total 30 points


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2022)

January 1st to June 5th inclusive. 24 points.

11/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7292763852 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford turning, Hainford, Coltishall, Wroxham (heaving), Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewary), Cockshoot Broad to watch the wherry, back to Salhouse, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 59km 1pt

25 points


----------



## Eribiste (12 Jun 2022)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7296175022

First ride, or should I say bimble, since my last posting! 51 and a bit km around a part of South Worcestershire.


----------



## T4tomo (12 Jun 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June (5 pts so far)*
2nd June Lovelo Jubilee Gravel ride 32.5m 52.3km 1355ft 1pt
4th June Wheathamsted for a bacon sarnie 31.3m 50km 1814ft 1pt
10 June Travers Smith day 70.1m, 112.8km 3819ft 3pts
*Cumul 20 pts*


----------



## Spinney (12 Jun 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Total: 6 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## aferris2 (12 Jun 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
Total so far: 7 points


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 05/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 53 km 1 point
> Total 40 points



12/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 57km. 1 point 
Total 41 points


----------



## Sbudge (13 Jun 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring
18th May, 82.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7165382824) South London loop
3rd June, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7248105048) Chiltern's Summer gravel


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 12/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 57km. 1 point
> Total 41 points


15/06/22 Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Loppingto-Horton-Ryebank-Edstaston-Northwood-Whixall-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 42 points


----------



## Saluki (15 Jun 2022)

January 1st to June 5th inclusive. 24 points.

11/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7292763852 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford turning, Hainford, Coltishall, Wroxham (heaving), Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewary), Cockshoot Broad to watch the wherry, back to Salhouse, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 59km 1pt
12/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7298131278 Norwich, Brundall, Acle, Hemsby, Winterton-on-Sea, Horsey Mill, Sea Palling, Stalham, Wroxham, Salhouse, home. 102km 3 points

Total so far: 28


----------



## Domus (16 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points
June 9 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop 56.1 Kms 1 point
June 11 Colin's forum ride from Garforth. 100.8 Kms 3 points
June16 Southport to home via Croston, Chorley and Bolton after 8 Kms to station. 74.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 31 points


----------



## tfc03 (16 Jun 2022)

Two more desperation fitness rides for the Cyclone Sportive:
12/06: Ncl - Dinnington - Tranwell - Whalton - Kirkley - Dinnington 53.5km, 350m elevation. 1 pnt.
15/06: Ncl - Dinnington- Saltwick - Kirkley - Belsay - Hallington - Ryals - Matfen - Shildonhill - Dalton - Callerton - Ncl. 100.9km, 880m elevation. 3 pnts 

Running total: 22 pnts


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jun 2022)

*June 2022
Fri 3rd 57km 830m* APN22 CP2 Goathland Station - CP3 Byland Abbey Goathland-Stape-Wreton-Nunnington-Oswaldkirk-Ampleforth-Wass *1pt
Fri 3rd 62km 973m *APN22 CP3 Byland Abbey - CP4 Skyreholme Wass-Ripon-Pateley Bridge-Skyreholme *1pt
Sat 4th 73km 1510m* APN22 CP5 Semer Water - CP6 Cow Green Reservoir Semer Water-Bainbridge-Askrigg-Muker-Thwaite-Keld-Tan Hill Inn-Bowes-Cotherstone-Lonton-Middleton in Teesdale-Newbiggin-Langdon Beck-Cow Green Reservoir *1pt
Sun 5th156km 1764m * APN22 CP6 Cow Green Reservoir - CP7 Bamburgh Castle Cow Green Reservoir-Westgate-Blanchland-New Ridley-Prudhoe-Ponteland-Morpeth-Amble-Warkworth-Embleton-Bamburgh *3pts
Mon 6th 131km 1902m* CP7 Bamburgh Castle - CP8 Bewcastle Bamburgh-Wooler-Yetholm Mains-Town-Yetholm-Morebattle-Oxnam-Bradhaugh-Newcastleton-Bewcastle *3pts
Mon 6th 63km 767m* APN22 CP8 Bewcastle half way to CP9 Ulpha PO Bewcastle-Carlisle-Mungrisdale *1pt
Mon 20th 81km 335m* France - Loire Mouliherne-Vivy-Saumur-Dampiere sur Loire-Basses Vignes-Les Ecoulins-Bourguel-St Nicholas de Bourguel-Vernol le Furrier-Vernantes-Mouliherne *2pts
Tues 28th 79km 108m* France -La Venis Verte vers Coulon L'Ille d'Elle-Les Combrands-Damvix-Arcais-Coulon and back L'ille d'Elle *1pt

Points in this challenge 34
Points in all challenges 54*


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 3rd 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Stapleford ,Waltham ,Nice Pie ,Barrow , Mountsorrel,Anstey
Jun 17th 31.5 miles 1 point
Earl Sterndale ,Chelmorton ,Flagg ,Taddington ,Ashford ,Great Longstone ,Bakewell ,Moneyash ,Earl Sterndale

Points in this challenge 27
Points in all challenges 65


----------



## kapelmuur (17 Jun 2022)

4th June. Mobberley (start/end), Over Peover, Jodrell Bank, Birtles,  50.8km
7th June. Tatton Park, Knutsford, Lostock Green, Wincham, Tabley. 56.8km
11th June Rostherne to Anderton Boat Lift and return via Great Budworth Ice Cream Farm. 51.7km

17 points to date


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jun 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)

*16 points*


----------



## Osprey (18 Jun 2022)

*Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105
*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537
*Mar 6th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840412 https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840060
*Mar 12th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6811328939
*Mar 28th. *Llanmorlais, Lanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crosses, Upper Killay, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Swansea Bay, Swansea Maritime quarter, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 50km
*Apr 2nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Killay, Welshmoor, Three Crosses. Llanrhidian. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6918988820
*Apr 16th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6989851558
*May 2nd. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7074730420
*May 8th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7106864353.
*Jun 17th. 
Jan 1st.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6455660815
*Jan 9th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6495104696
*Jan 15th.* Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage, Rhossili, Knelston, Parkmill, Upper Killay, Gowerton and Llanmorlais. 56km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6526279296
*Jan 22nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6562179105
*Feb 25th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Pembrey, Burry Port, Llanelli, Gowerton. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6735337511
*Feb 26th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, The Mumbles, return Llanmorlais, Llanrhidian, Oldwalls. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6739742537
*Mar 6th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840412 https://www.strava.com/activities/6781840060
*Mar 12th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Cynheidre and return. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6811328939
*Mar 28th. *Llanmorlais, Lanrhidian, Welshmoor, Three Crosses, Upper Killay, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Swansea Bay, Swansea Maritime quarter, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 50km
*Apr 2nd.* Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Killay, Welshmoor, Three Crosses. Llanrhidian. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6918988820
*Apr 16th*. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Maritime Quarter, Fabian Way, Crymlyn and return. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/6989851558
*May 2nd. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7074730420
*May 8th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime quarter, Mumbles, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh moor, Llanridian. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7106864353
*Jun 17th. *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime Quarter, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. https://www.strava.com/activities/7322944879
Points total.14


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 15/06/22 Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Loppingto-Horton-Ryebank-Edstaston-Northwood-Whixall-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 42 points


18/06/22 Whixall-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Tilstock-Whixall-Coton Wood- Coton-Prees-Edstaston-Ryebank-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal-Welshampton-Northwood-Wolverley-Home 53km. 1 point 
Total 43 points


----------



## steverob (19 Jun 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*19th June: 32.88 miles* - Went for my regular easy 50km loop but had to reoute completely due to two roads being closed for the next month. All done in my small chainring as I can't change to my large one; waiting on LBS to replace - https://www.strava.com/activities/7334330832 - 1 point

*Total so far: 29 points*


----------



## geocycle (19 Jun 2022)

June 19th. Lyth Valley and Levens. 56 miles or 90km with 926m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6753450

2 points
45 points this year.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (19 Jun 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts

5-June 41 miles 1240ft ascent 1st qualifying ride for June. A damp, slightly misty early morning cycle with one detour to avoid a flooded underpass. Littlehampton-Barnham-Slindon-Halnaker-Goodwood-Eartham-Walberton-Ford-home

Catching up on a week of cycling in a heatwave, around the extinct volcanoes in the Auvergne, Massif Central, France. 
12-June 46 miles 4600ft ascent. 1pt. A shock to the system, riding in 34c. A circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret (coffee) - serious climb before descending to Saurier (another coffee) - then 15km climb to Besse in sapping heat before return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
13-June 51 miles 5200ft ascent. 2pts. Slightly cooler, (only!) 29c forecast, so a cycle to the highest point of the week. Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol & lunch at summit restaurant ( Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
14-June 40 miles 4200ft ascent 1pt. 34c again. A circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival (coffee)- climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand ( lunch, traditional truffade in the summit restaurant) - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
17-June 37 miles 3150ft ascent. 1pt. Even hotter today, so a slightly easier ride. A circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret (coffee) - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft)



Running total 35pts


----------



## C R (19 Jun 2022)

June 19th

Hatfield, Pirton, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

67.4km


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points
May - 6 points*

*Jun 4 - 34.52 miles, 1,217ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Hunningham Hill, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Braunstone, Barby, home.

*Jun 19 - 64.58 miles, 2,373ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Gaydon, Radway, Lower / Middle / Upper Tysoe, Epwell, Edgehill, Arlescote, Avon Dassett, Farnborough, Ladbroke, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 47


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Jun 2022)

January/May 2022 – 28 qualifying rides, 30 points

June 4th 2022 Local lanes, 2 x loops of Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance 63.58km 1 point

June 6th 2022 A three-bike ride* .. *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper), la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet –St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300), Plaisance – Devison loop (on the Shaper 200) .. 54.33km 1 point

June 10th 2022 Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Plaisance, loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron (and visit to the monthly market) 52.22km 1 point

*June 20th 2022 *la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron 70.80km 1 point

Total points: 34


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

JUNE

*Jun 2:* Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, West Bridgford, Radcliffe on Trent, East Bridgford, Kneeton, Newark, Southwell, Calverton, Nottingham, Long Eaton, Castle Donington, Coalville 88.05 mi/ 141.70km *3 Points
Jun 3:* Nuneaton, Upton, Orton, Austrey, Netherseal, Rosliston, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Higham 50 mi/ 80.47km_ *2 Points*_
*Jun 18:* Velo29 Lincoln 262 sportive (York-Lincoln-York 177.29 mi/285.32km *6 Points*

Month Total: *11* *Points*
Challenge Total: *42* *Points*


----------



## Domus (20 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points
June 9 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop 56.1 Kms 1 point
June 11 Colin's forum ride from Garforth. 100.8 Kms 3 points
June16 Southport to home via Croston, Chorley and Bolton after 8 Kms to station. 74.2 Kms 1 point
June 20 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Weir, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 32 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 3rd 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Stapleford ,Waltham ,Nice Pie ,Barrow , Mountsorrel,Anstey
Jun 17th 31.5 miles 1 point
Earl Sterndale ,Chelmorton ,Flagg ,Taddington ,Ashford ,Great Longstone ,Bakewell ,Moneyash ,Earl Sterndale
Jun 20th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 28
Points in all challenges 66


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)

*18 points*


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points. 

*June*
*June 21st ~ 50.25 kms (31.23 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwailchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 22 points.*


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 3rd 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Stapleford ,Waltham ,Nice Pie ,Barrow , Mountsorrel,Anstey
Jun 17th 31.5 miles 1 point
Earl Sterndale ,Chelmorton ,Flagg ,Taddington ,Ashford ,Great Longstone ,Bakewell ,Moneyash ,Earl Sterndale
Jun 20th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 21st 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 71


----------



## Gibbo9 (22 Jun 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points

Jun 10 - 50.67km, 63m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7284679727) at last the rain has stopped 😊
Jun 18 - 105.32km, 360m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7326308310) so the rain stopping didn't last long with another week off the bike. Looking far better now though. This ride is utterly fantastic, one of my favourites out here.
Jun 19 - 50.67km, 79m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7332075213) very steady spin
Ju 21 - 50.83km, 121m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7342159068) back to riding my bike daily now, this is much more like it. Incredibly hot though which calls for very early starts.


46 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

JUNE

*Jun 2:* Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, West Bridgford, Radcliffe on Trent, East Bridgford, Kneeton, Newark, Southwell, Calverton, Nottingham, Long Eaton, Castle Donington, Coalville 88.05 mi/ 141.70km *3 Points
Jun 3:* Nuneaton, Upton, Orton, Austrey, Netherseal, Rosliston, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Shenton, Higham 50 mi/ 80.47km_ *2 Points*_
*Jun 18:* Velo29 Lincoln 262 sportive (York-Lincoln-York 177.29 mi/285.32km *6 Points
Jun 22:* Nuneaton, Upton, Orton, Austrey, Twycross, Appleby Magna, Snarestone, Market Bosworth, Higham, Nuneaton 34.0 mi/54.72km* 1 Point*

Month Total: *12* *Points*
Challenge Total: *43* *Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 18/06/22 Whixall-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Tilstock-Whixall-Coton Wood- Coton-Prees-Edstaston-Ryebank-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal-Welshampton-Northwood-Wolverley-Home 53km. 1 point
> Total 43 points



22/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton- Little Ness-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Weston Lullingfields -Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 63km. 1 point 
Total 44 points


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jun 2022)

June 23rd
Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, Mere, M6 Knutsford interchange, Mere, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lowton, home. 53kms


----------



## Domus (23 Jun 2022)

Jan 2 - Bury, Edenfield, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Heywood and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
Jan 10 - Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Rawtenstall and home 64.3 Kms 1 point
Jan 14 - Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 61.9 Kms 1 point
Jan 21 - Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth and back to Grange via Meathop. 69.6 Kms 1 point
Jan 30 - Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.55 Kms 1 point
Feb 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton, Little Lever and home 50.9 Kms 1 point
Feb 23 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Walkden, Bolton and home 58.5 Kms 1 point
March 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.3 Kms 1 point
March 20 Prestwich, Manchester, Chorlton, Trafford, Salford, Heaton Park and home 51.7 Kms 1 point
April 8 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.5 Kms 1 point
April 15/16 Friday Night Ride, London - Whitstable plus to and from. 116.12 Kms 3 points
April 27 Bury, Heywood, Rochdale, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall, Edenfield and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
April 30 Ainsworth, Bolton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home 62 Kms 1 point
May 11 Barrow to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55.9 Kms 1 point
May 12 Grange to Lancaster via Bay Cycle Way 61.4 Kms 1 point
May 13 Lancaster to Blackpool via Knott End Ferry 50.2 Kms 1 point
May 19 Cartmel, Bigland, Coniston, Hawkhead, Far Sawrey, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange 82.6 Kms 2 points
May 27 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Croston, Eccleston, Standish, Aspull and home 90.2 Kms 2 points
June 1 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
June 3-4 Manchester to Blackpool with The Fridays. 124.6 Kms 3 points
June 9 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop 56.1 Kms 1 point
June 11 Colin's forum ride from Garforth. 100.8 Kms 3 points
June16 Southport to home via Croston, Chorley and Bolton after 8 Kms to station. 74.2 Kms 1 point
June 20 Bury, Edenfield, Burnley, Weir, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 69.3 Kms 1 point
June 23 Velo cafe via Adlington and Chorley, return via Parbold, Haigh Hall, Atherton and Worsley 103.5 Kms 3 points

Running total 35 points


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 12 points


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *53 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *101 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *55 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)

*19 points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2022)

Jun 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 3rd 55 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Stapleford ,Waltham ,Nice Pie ,Barrow , Mountsorrel,Anstey
Jun 17th 31.5 miles 1 point
Earl Sterndale ,Chelmorton ,Flagg ,Taddington ,Ashford ,Great Longstone ,Bakewell ,Moneyash ,Earl Sterndale
Jun 20th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 21st 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Jun 25th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 30
Points in all challenges 75


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

*Jan - 5 points
Feb - 4 points 
Mar - 4 points 
Apr - 6 points
May - 6 points

Jun 4 - 34.52 miles, 1,217ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Hunningham Hill, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Braunstone, Barby, home.

*Jun 19 - 64.58 miles, 2,373ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Knightcote, Northend, Gaydon, Radway, Lower / Middle / Upper Tysoe, Epwell, Edgehill, Arlescote, Avon Dassett, Farnborough, Ladbroke, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

*Jun 25 - 51.00 miles, 1,918ft - 2 points *Bilton, Long Lawford, Little Lawford, Cathiron, Harborough Magna, Easenhall, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Hill Top, Chilvers Coton, Camp Hill, Chapel End), Hartshill, Oldbury, Ansley Common, Plough Hill, Galley Common, Ansley, Hill Top (another one), New Arley, Wood End, Astley, Bedworth (Market End, Four Lanes End, Bedworth Heath, Black Bank, Hayes Green, Exhall, Wagon Overthrow), Hawkesbury, Alderman's Green, Shilton, Brinklow, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 31
Points in all challenges 49


----------



## geocycle (25 Jun 2022)

June 25th Malham Tarn. 104 km or 65 miles with 1485m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6757600

3 points
48 points this year


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Jun 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> Jan: 2 rides 2 points
> Feb: 1 ride 1 point
> Mar 1 ride, 1 point
> Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
> ...



25 June: saltcoats, Kilmaurs, stewarton, 53km

10 points


----------



## steverob (25 Jun 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*19th June: 32.88 miles* - Went for my regular easy 50km loop but had to reoute completely due to two roads being closed for the next month. All done in my small chainring as I can't change to my large one; waiting on LBS to replace - https://www.strava.com/activities/7334330832 - 1 point
*25th June: 63.50 miles* - With my bike back in full working order, went out for a lumpier ride than I'd done for a while, with three new climbs to me and a lunch break by the canal in Berkhamsted - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319 - 3 points

*Total so far: 32 points*


----------



## Saluki (26 Jun 2022)

January 1st to June 5th inclusive. 24 points.

11/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7292763852 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford turning, Hainford, Coltishall, Wroxham (heaving), Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewary), Cockshoot Broad to watch the wherry, back to Salhouse, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 59km 1pt
12/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7298131278 Norwich, Brundall, Acle, Hemsby, Winterton-on-Sea, Horsey Mill, Sea Palling, Stalham, Wroxham, Salhouse, home. 102km 3 points
25/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7366511219 Downham to King’s Lynn and on to Sandringham Carriage Trials then back the same way, pretty much, as we had come. 51 miles. 2 points.

Total so far: 30 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Jun 2022)

Will update Strava records for last two months later in the week. 
For now please note that I'm still in the game with a 50km and 50 mile ride in the bag.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 22/06/22 Horton-Loppington-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton- Little Ness-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Weston Lullingfields -Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 63km. 1 point
> Total 44 points



26/06/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Myddle-Yorton -Grinshill-Moreton Corbett-Stanton-Booley-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Coptiviney Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86km 2 points 
Total 46 points


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jun 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June (6 pts so far)*
2nd June Lovelo Jubilee Gravel ride 32.5m 52.3km 1355ft 1pt
4th June Wheathamsted for a bacon sarnie 31.3m 50km 1814ft 1pt
10 June Travers Smith day 70.1m, 112.8km 3819ft 3pts
26 June South Downs loop 43.4m, 69km 3537ft 1 pt
*Cumul 21 pts*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Jun 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts

5-June 41 miles 1240ft ascent 1st qualifying ride for June. A damp, slightly misty early morning cycle with one detour to avoid a flooded underpass. Littlehampton-Barnham-Slindon-Halnaker-Goodwood-Eartham-Walberton-Ford-home

Catching up on a week of cycling in a heatwave, around the extinct volcanoes in the Auvergne, Massif Central, France.
12-June 46 miles 4600ft ascent. 1pt. A shock to the system, riding in 34c. A circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret (coffee) - serious climb before descending to Saurier (another coffee) - then 15km climb to Besse in sapping heat before return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
13-June 51 miles 5200ft ascent. 2pts. Slightly cooler, (only!) 29c forecast, so a cycle to the highest point of the week. Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol & lunch at summit restaurant ( Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
14-June 40 miles 4200ft ascent 1pt. 34c again. A circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival (coffee)- climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand ( lunch, traditional truffade in the summit restaurant) - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
17-June 37 miles 3150ft ascent. 1pt. Even hotter today, so a slightly easier ride. A circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret (coffee) - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft)

26-June 128 miles ( 206km) 5420 ft ascent 5pts. Club's midsummer(ish) 100 miler, extended by cycling from home to start and back.
Home - Chichester-Compton- Elsted-Milland (coffee stop)-Rogate-West Harting-Nursted-Buriton-West Meon(food stop)- Hinton Ampner-Kilmeston-Cheriton-Ropley-Four Marks (coffee stop)- Newton Valence-Hawkley-Steep- Langrish- A3 cycle path-Chalton-Rowlands Castle- Chichester-Home

Running total 40pts


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2022)

Normal end of the month round-up with today's ride being a bit of a race the showers home job

June 2nd, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Henley, Hemmingstone, Coddenham, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 71km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7242962380
June 3rd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere & Bucklesham, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7248698967
June 10th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 56.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7285916429
June 13th, Bury St. Edmunds, Little Saxham, Barrow, Gazely, Moulton, Newmarket, Chippenham, Soham, Prickwillow, Lakenheath, Eriswell, Icklingham, Cavenham, Risby & Bury St. Edmunds, 100km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7302288329
June 20th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 54.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7339511174
June 22nd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Little & Great Bealings, Grundisburgh, Culpho, Tuddenham, Westerfield, Rushmere, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 67.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7350437580
June 24th, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich, Nacton, Trimley, Walton & Felixstowe, 53.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7361316804
June 27th, Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Kesgrve, Playford, Tuddenham, Westerfield, Purdis Farm, 52.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7376456542


----------



## steverob (28 Jun 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*19th June: 32.88 miles* - Went for my regular easy 50km loop but had to reoute completely due to two roads being closed for the next month. All done in my small chainring as I can't change to my large one; waiting on LBS to replace - https://www.strava.com/activities/7334330832 - 1 point
*25th June: 63.50 miles* - With my bike back in full working order, went out for a lumpier ride than I'd done for a while, with three new climbs to me and a lunch break by the canal in Berkhamsted - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319 - 3 points
*28th June: 32.31 miles* - A rare WFH day means I can get in a 50km post-work ride before it gets dark. Hard headwind on the way out meant good times on the return leg - https://www.strava.com/activities/7383485776 - 1 point

*Total so far: 33 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jun 2022)

January/May 2022 – 28 qualifying rides, 30 points

June 4th 2022 Local lanes, 2 x loops of Evriguet – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Plaisance 63.58km 1 point

June 6th 2022 A three-bike ride* .. *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper), la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet –St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300), Plaisance – Devison loop (on the Shaper 200) .. 54.33km 1 point

June 10th 2022 Local lanes, la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – la Plaisance, loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron (and visit to the monthly market) 52.22km 1 point

June 20th 2022 la Plaisance – Brignac loop – Kerminy – la Plaisance, Mauron – Grancastel (Ploërmel) – Mauron 70.80km 1 point

*June 29th 2022 *Another three-bike ride* .. *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper), la Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet –St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300), more local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike) 59.29km 1 point

Total points: 35


----------



## geocycle (29 Jun 2022)

June report. Average _month, some dry weekends and got three good rides in after family duties during first bank holiday_

Qualifying rides

10 June Skipton one way 84 km 1571 m of ascent.
19 June Lyth Valley 90km 926 m of ascent.
25 June Malham Tarn 104 km 1485 m of ascent

June 7 points
Total June 378 miles (606 Km)
Year to date 2405 miles or (3870 km)

Cumulative yearly total 48 points


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 26/06/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Myddle-Yorton -Grinshill-Moreton Corbett-Stanton-Booley-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Coptiviney Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86km 2 points
> Total 46 points


29/06/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Ryebank-Edstaston-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point 
Total 47 points


----------



## dickyknees (30 Jun 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points. 

*June
June 21st ~ 50.25 kms (31.23 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Ty Croes, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*June 30th ~ 52.11 kms (32.28 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr loop, Porth Castellated, Dothan, Bryngwran, RAF Valley loop, Valley, home.

*Running total ~ 23 points.*


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km*


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jul 2022)

January/June 2022 – 33 qualifying rides, 35 points

*July 1st 2022* Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Perché – le Hinglé – Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 60.15km 1 point

Total points: 36


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jul 2022)

January/June 2022 – 33 qualifying rides, 35 points

July 1st 2022 Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Perché – le Hinglé – Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 60.15km 1 point

*July 2nd 2022* A four-bike ride .. St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike) 71.69km 1 point

Total points: 37


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jul 2022)

A lovely afternoon for my first qualifying ride this month.

2/7. Saturday afternoon meander  57.0km

Plus some June rides not previously listed.
19/6. Ten villages tour. 55.4km
21/6. Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, Peover Heath and back. 50.7km
25/6. Tea & biscuits at Jodrell Bank, 52.5km

21 points to date.


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2022)

January 1st to June 5th inclusive. 24 points.

11/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7292763852 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford turning, Hainford, Coltishall, Wroxham (heaving), Salhouse, Woodbastwick (Brewary), Cockshoot Broad to watch the wherry, back to Salhouse, Rackheath, Heartsease, Home. 59km 1pt
12/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7298131278 Norwich, Brundall, Acle, Hemsby, Winterton-on-Sea, Horsey Mill, Sea Palling, Stalham, Wroxham, Salhouse, home. 102km 3 points
25/06/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7366511219 Downham to King’s Lynn and on to Sandringham Carriage Trials then back the same way, pretty much, as we had come. 51 miles. 2 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.

Total so far: 31points


----------



## gavgav (2 Jul 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

Running Total = 13 points


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Jul 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point

3 July: Saltcoats-Dalry-Beith-Dunlop-Kilwinning-Saltcoats, 54k
10 July: Saltcoats-Largs 52k
28 July - local roads, biblical rain - 51k


13 points


----------



## Willd (3 Jul 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points

Jul 3 - 36.40 miles, 1,271ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Smockington, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Bretford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 50


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-June 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home

Running total 42pts


----------



## geocycle (3 Jul 2022)

3 July Hutton Roof, 68km, 886m of climbing. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6762491

1 point.
49 points for year.


----------



## dickyknees (3 Jul 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points. 

*July
July 3rd ~ 100.26 kms (62.26 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni Rotary Club “On yer bike” Reid Rens 2022 

*Running total 25 points. *


----------



## steverob (3 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point

*Total so far: 34 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Jul 2022)

January/June 2022 – 33 qualifying rides, 35 points

July 1st 2022 Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Perché – le Hinglé – Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 60.15km 1 point

July 2nd 2022 A four-bike ride .. St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike) 71.69km 1 point

*July 3rd 2022* Another four-bike ride … Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Esquiniac – le Faux – Briend – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), more off-road fun, including a visit to the lake at Pontmenard to see the horses (on the RAID mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 64.67km 1 point

Total points: 38


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2022)

That's me up and runnings/riding for July with a bit of an extended shopping ride

July 3rd, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 54.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7408950175


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 29/06/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Ryebank-Edstaston-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point
> Total 47 points


03/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington -Lyneal-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 64km 1point
Total 48 points


----------



## Saluki (4 Jul 2022)

Jan to the end of June 2022 30 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.
3/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7409428031 Norwich and up the Marriotts Way to Aylsham, not around the Themelthorpe Loop though. On to Blickling Hall, then Cromer. Back Via Antingham, Trunch, Little Hautbois (Pronounced Hobbis), Frettenham, Spixworth, Norwich. 101km 3 points

Total so far 34.


----------



## Jon George (4 Jul 2022)

*4th July*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – The Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Nacton - Ipswich
57km. 1 point

*Running Total: 9 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 31
Points in all challenges 76


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barfors, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jul 2022)

January/June 2022 – 33 qualifying rides, 35 points

July 1st 2022 Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Perché – le Hinglé – Croix de L’Iff – la Mulotière – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 60.15km 1 point

July 2nd 2022 A four-bike ride .. St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Devison (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), local tracks (mostly off-road), including a Pontmenard/Devison loop (on the RAID mountain bike), Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Evriguet (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Briend – Faux – Suais loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike) 71.69km 1 point

July 3rd 2022 Another four-bike ride … Local lanes and tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi Team Elite mountain bike), Esquiniac – le Faux – Briend – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), more off-road fun, including a visit to the lake at Pontmenard to see the horses (on the RAID mountain bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 64.67km 1 point

*July 4th 2022* Another fun afternoon of ‘mixed cycling’ … local tracks (mostly off-road) (on the Massi mountain bike), local lanes, including a Raserais/Esquiniac loop (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), more off-road giggles, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the RAID mountain bike), finally a loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 56.62km 1 point

Total points: 39


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points
July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 36 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-July 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home
5-July 31.6 miles 1575ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle with friends in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Northchapel- Lurgashall-Ebernoe- Kirdford (bacon butty and coffee) - River Hill - Fittleworth


Running total 43pts


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jul 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)

*20 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 03/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington -Lyneal-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 64km 1point
> Total 48 points


06/07/22 Loppington-Brown Heath-Cockshutt-Kenstone-Lee-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Horton-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 49 points


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jul 2022)

7th July. 64km. Denmark.


https://strava.app.link/HPHHl6R7srb


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

33.4 miles just completed.
Out of town across to Moulton , Holcot , Brixworth across and down to Old along to Mawsley via mill lane then back to Old via the high road .

Then on to Walgrave, Holcot , Hannington , Orlingbury , Little Harrowdon and home. 

Bike used steel Harry Quinn


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Jul 2022)

A week of ideal cycling weather, so I got 3 rides done.

5/7 Airport, Morley Green, Wilmslow, AE bypass, Ashley  53.1km
7/7 Tatton Park, Tabley, High Legh, Bucklow Hill  50.7km
9/7 Rostherne (start/end), Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Appleton, Grappenhall, Great Budworth (coffee & hazelnut ice cream) Pickmere, High Legh 51.8km

24 points to date


----------



## Eribiste (10 Jul 2022)

An early tootle round the lanes before the sun got too high. Northway, Elmstone Hardwicke, Staverton, Wainlode Hill, Chaceley, Tewkesbury, Eckington for 57km. One unnecessary close pass from an 'erbert in one of those crappy Mazda 6 saloons.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point 
Cornish holiday ride 
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 77


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Jul 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

JULY

*Jul 5:* Boulogne- Bethune 62.16 mi/100.03km *3 Points

Jul 6:* Bethune-Valenciennes 54.67 mi/87.98km *2 Points

Jul 7:* Valenciennes-Binche-Mons 46.53 mi/74.88km *1 Point

Jul 8:* Mons-Kortrijk 53.12 mi/85.48km *2 Points*


Month Total: *8* *Points*
Challenge Total: *51* *Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 06/07/22 Loppington-Brown Heath-Cockshutt-Kenstone-Lee-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington-Tilley-Wem-Horton-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 49 points


10/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Knolton-St Martins-Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Rednal-Lower Hordley-Hordley-Kenwick-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 74 km. 1 point 
Total 50 points


----------



## geocycle (10 Jul 2022)

10 July Dent and Kingsdale. 100.2 km (yes I did go round the block!) or 62 miles and 1360m of climbing. 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6767379

3 points,
52 points for the year to date


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

Running Total = 14 points


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jul 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)

*21 points*


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay

Points in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 78


----------



## Domus (11 Jul 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 37 points


----------



## tfc03 (11 Jul 2022)

First ride post-covid: 
10-07: Ncl - Dinnington - Meldon - Kirkley - Saltwick - Dinnington - Ncl. 62km, 400m elevation. 1 pnt. 
Running total: 23 pnts


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jul 2022)

July 10th
Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, Mere. M6 interchange, Mere, High Legh, Warburton, Lowton, home 50.5kms


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 10/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Knolton-St Martins-Gobowen-Whittington-West Felton-Rednal-Lower Hordley-Hordley-Kenwick-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 74 km. 1 point
> Total 50 points



13/07/22 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Stanwardine -Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 61km. 1 point 
Total 51 points


----------



## steverob (14 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point
*14th July: 66.31 miles* - Took the train up to Banbury and rode back on a somewhat circuitous route. Aimed to avoid the worst of the heat by leaving early; was okay until the last 10 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608 - 3 points

*Total so far: 37 points*


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay
July 15th 32.6 miles ,1 point 
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Ladock ,Probus ,Grampound ,Mitchell ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 34
Points in all challenges 79


----------



## Spinney (15 Jul 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*Total: 7 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Just back from an early 64 km or 40 mile ride . 
First aim Castle Ashby then Olney , Emberton , Turvey , Carlton , Poddington and back via Little Irchester. 

Bike used Harry Quinn


----------



## Osprey (16 Jul 2022)

July 09th. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7438811153 
July 15th. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Welshmoor, Clyne Valley, Swansea maritime quarter, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/7472707553

Total points 16.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.

*July
July 3rd ~ 100.26 kms (62.26 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni Rotary Club “On yer bike” Reid Rens 2022
*July 15th ~ 53.57 kms (33.29 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Valley, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.

*Running total 26 points.*


----------



## geocycle (16 Jul 2022)

16 July Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Beacon Fell. 92 km or 57 miles with 1100 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6771368

2 points
54 points for the year.


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 38 points


----------



## footloose crow (16 Jul 2022)

*June report*

A bit late but I have been away sailing for three weeks. I have a July 50k planned tomorrow but this is the situation report for June.

1 June: Truro to Lands End and back via Hayle and Marazion 151k 
9 June: Truro to St Makes and back via every steep, horrible hill. 72k (and 1300m of uphill)
12 June: Barlaston (Staffs) and around some Shropshire lanes following my brother. 55k.
16 June: Truro to Mawgan Porth via Newquay and St Columb Major. 79k
19 June: Mines and Mineral audax. Supposed to be 50k but turned out to be 69k. 
23 June: Truro to Porthleven via Stithians and Wendron. 91k

Did 8500 metres of uphill over the month which turns out to be the height of Everest. Kudos to anyone who does that height gain in a single ride!


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jul 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)

*23 points*


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2022)

Jan to the end of June 2022 30 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.
3/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7409428031 Norwich and up the Marriotts Way to Aylsham, not around the Themelthorpe Loop though. On to Blickling Hall, then Cromer. Back Via Antingham, Trunch, Little Hautbois (Pronounced Hobbis), Frettenham, Spixworth, Norwich. 101km 3 points
16/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7479213919 Norwich, Attlebridge, Cawston, Beaconsthorpe Castle, Holt, Sheringham (ice cream & lunch), Cromer, Southrepps (noticed Garmin had failed to record approx 4km) North Walsham, Westwick, Skelton, little Hautbois, Frettenham (pub), Spixworth, home. 106km, not including the missed 4km 3 points.

37 points so far


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay
July 15th 32.6 miles ,1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Ladock ,Probus ,Grampound ,Mitchell ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
July 17th 32.1 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 35
Points in all challenges 84


----------



## steverob (17 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point
*14th July: 66.31 miles* - Took the train up to Banbury and rode back on a somewhat circuitous route. Aimed to avoid the worst of the heat by leaving early; was okay until the last 10 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608 - 3 points
*17th July: 33.08 miles* - A 6:30am start was the only way I was going to get a point today without running the risk of melting! Stayed fairly local and enjoyed the emptier roads, even if I missed my usual lie-in - https://www.strava.com/activities/7481829308 - 1 point

*Total so far: 38 points*


----------



## C R (17 Jul 2022)

July 17th 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Welland, Camers Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home 

69.3km


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 13/07/22 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Stanwardine -Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 61km. 1 point
> Total 51 points



17/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Ruyton XI Towns-Elbridge-West Felton-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Lower Hordley-Kenwick-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 73km 1 point
Total 52 points


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jul 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June (6 pts)
July (2 pts so far)*
16th Emily's tea rooms 34.7miles, 55.5km 1631ft 1pt
17th Ashridge Cafe 37.4 miles, 59.8km 2008ft 1pt
*Cumul 23 pts*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (17 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-July 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home
5-July 31.6 miles 1575ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle with friends in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Northchapel- Lurgashall-Ebernoe- Kirdford (bacon butty and coffee) - River Hill - Fittleworth
17-July 40.8 miles 984ft ascent 1pt a very early morning 'beat the heat' cycle using a shortened version of 3-July route. 

Running total 44pts


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2022)

Jan to the end of June 2022 30 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.
3/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7409428031 Norwich and up the Marriotts Way to Aylsham, not around the Themelthorpe Loop though. On to Blickling Hall, then Cromer. Back Via Antingham, Trunch, Little Hautbois (Pronounced Hobbis), Frettenham, Spixworth, Norwich. 101km 3 points
16/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7479213919 Norwich, Attlebridge, Cawston, Beaconsthorpe Castle, Holt, Sheringham (ice cream & lunch), Cromer, Southrepps (noticed Garmin had failed to record approx 4km) North Walsham, Westwick, Skelton, little Hautbois, Frettenham (pub), Spixworth, home. 106km, not including the missed 4km 3 points.
17/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7483817574 Norwich, Barnham Broom, E. Tuddenham, Hockering, Lenwade, Whitwell for cake, Marriotts Way back to Norwich. 61km 1 point

38 so far


----------



## Domus (18 Jul 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 39 points


----------



## tfc03 (18 Jul 2022)

A hot one today! Maybe a bonus point for cycling in 30 degree heat... [or lose one for stupidity]
18-07: Ncl - Dinnington - Kirkley - Belsay - Matfen - Ovington - Wylam - Ncl. 82km, 700m elevation. 2 pnts.
Running total: 25 pnts


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Jul 2022)

January/July 15th 2022 – 37 qualifying rides, 39 points

*July 20th 2022* Local lanes and tracks, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad frolics (on the RAID mountain bike) 53.67km 1 point

Total points: 40


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 17/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Ruyton XI Towns-Elbridge-West Felton-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Lower Hordley-Kenwick-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 73km 1 point
> Total 52 points



20/07/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Brown Heath-Loppington-Horton-Edstaston-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55 km. 1 point 
Total 53 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (21 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-July 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home
5-July 31.6 miles 1575ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle with friends in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Northchapel- Lurgashall-Ebernoe- Kirdford (bacon butty and coffee) - River Hill - Fittleworth
17-July 40.8 miles 984ft ascent 1pt a very early morning 'beat the heat' cycle using a shortened version of 3-July route.
20-July 32.3 miles 1427ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Plaistow- Dunsfold- Chiddingfold- Kirdford - River Hill - Fittleworth

Running total 45pts


----------



## Fiona R (21 Jul 2022)

*July 2022
Sat 2nd 78km 321m *France -Domfront Saint-Hilaire-du-Harcouët-Domfront via Voie Verte *1pt
Thurs 28th 202km 1627m **Stairway to Heaven* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *5pts
Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 60*


----------



## aferris2 (21 Jul 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, C rows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
Total so far: 8 points


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 20/07/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Brown Heath-Loppington-Horton-Edstaston-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55 km. 1 point
> Total 53 points



22/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington-Lyn-Colemere-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 60km. 1 point 
Total 54 points


----------



## Domus (23 Jul 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 40 points


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Out early again this morning for a 75.6 km anticlockwise route around Northampton , via sywell , Moulton , Chapel Brampton , Harlestone Nobottle , Harpole , Bugbrooke , Rothersthorpe , Blisworth , Quinton , Horton , Hackleton , Earls Barton and home .

Bike used Cannondale Touring T600


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point
*14th July: 66.31 miles* - Took the train up to Banbury and rode back on a somewhat circuitous route. Aimed to avoid the worst of the heat by leaving early; was okay until the last 10 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608 - 3 points
*17th July: 33.08 miles* - A 6:30am start was the only way I was going to get a point today without running the risk of melting! Stayed fairly local and enjoyed the emptier roads, even if I missed my usual lie-in - https://www.strava.com/activities/7481829308 - 1 point
*23rd July: 50.13 miles* - Train and tube down to Moor Park, a private estate on the edge of London; the comparison between riding around there and the London suburbs that made up the rest of the ride was pretty stark! - strava.com/7516844532 (main part of ride), strava.com/7514670050 & strava.com/7516545728 (rides between home and stations) - 2 points

*Total so far: 40 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jul 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

JULY

*Jul 5:* Boulogne- Bethune 62.16 mi/100.03km *3 Points

Jul 6:* Bethune-Valenciennes 54.67 mi/87.98km *2 Points

Jul 7:* Valenciennes-Binche-Mons 46.53 mi/74.88km *1 Point

Jul 8:* Mons-Kortrijk 53.12 mi/85.48km *2 Points

Jul 23: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Edwalton, Stragglethorpe, Cotgrave, Wysall, Loughborough, Whitwick, Coalville 62.40 mi/100.42km *3 Points*

Month Total: *11* *Points*
Challenge Total: *54* *Points*


----------



## Willd (24 Jul 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points

Jul 3 - 36.40 miles, 1,271ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Smockington, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Bretford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Jul 23 - 63.30 miles, 2,050ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Weston under Wetherley, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Haseley Green, Haseley, Five Ways, Mousley End, Rowington Green, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Wood End, Lapworth, Baddesley Clinton, Chadwick End, Wroxall, Haseley Knob, Beausale, Leek Wootton, Hill Wootton, Blackdown, Lillington, Bubbenhall, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 35
Points in all challenges 56


----------



## geocycle (24 Jul 2022)

24 July Ribblehead. 61 km or 38 miles with 843 m of climbing and a train home.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6776943

1 point
55 points for the year.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 22/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Burlton-Loppington-Lyn-Colemere-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 60km. 1 point
> Total 54 points



Northwood-Ellesmere-Knolton- Overton-Erbistock-Acrefair-Cefn Mawr-Trevor-Llangollen-Froncysylte-Chirk-Pontfaen-Pontfadog-Glyn Ceriog-Selattyn-Oswestry-Whittington-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 103km. 3 points 
Total 57 points


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)

*24 points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (24 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-July 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home
5-July 31.6 miles 1575ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle with friends in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Northchapel- Lurgashall-Ebernoe- Kirdford (bacon butty and coffee) - River Hill - Fittleworth
17-July 40.8 miles 984ft ascent 1pt a very early morning 'beat the heat' cycle using a shortened version of 3-July route.
20-July 32.3 miles 1427ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Plaistow- Dunsfold- Chiddingfold- Kirdford - River Hill - Fittleworth
24-July 91 miles 3260ft ascent 3pts Group cycle extended by a 30 mile round trip cycle to the start/finish, included some grass centred lanes new to me. Felt much warmer than forecast 21C. Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon (coffee and cake) - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle (ice cream stop!)-Chichester-Home

Running total 48pts


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June 6 pts
July (4 pts so far)*
16th Emily's tea rooms 34.7miles, 55.5km 1631ft 1pt
17th Ashridge Cafe 37.4 miles, 59.8km 2008ft 1pt
24th Over Ivinghoe Beacon & round by Wingrave. 50.9miles, 81.5km 2306ft 2pts
*Cumul 25 pts*


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Jul 2022)

January/July 15th 2022 – 37 qualifying rides, 39 points

July 20th 2022 Local lanes and tracks, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad frolics (on the RAID mountain bike) 53.67km 1 point

*July 25th 2022 *Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again) 82.40km 2 points

Total points: 42


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.

*July
July 3rd ~ 100.26 kms (62.26 miles) 2 points*
Llangefni Rotary Club “On yer bike” Reid Rens 2022
*July 15th ~ 53.57 kms (33.29 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Valley, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*July 26th ~ 54.18 kms (33.67 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Valley, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total 27 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jul 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km*


----------



## slow scot (27 Jul 2022)

June. (Continued)

14th. (50km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park, loops of the houses.
16th. (52km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene and school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
18th. (61km). Deeside line to Crathes, north to Hirn, Flora’s, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
20th. (63km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
21st. (51km). As per 16th June but return via Westhill cycleway and Hazlehead.
22nd. (65km). Deeside line to Crathes bridge, South Deeside road to Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, Crathes castle, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
24th. (56km). Blacktop, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
27th. (56km). As per 24th June.

July.

4th. (56km). Deeside line to Drumoak, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
5th. (52km). As per 4th July minus Dunecht estate.
6th. (70km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route, back road to the Slug road, Banchory, Crathes castle route, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
9th. (56km). As per 24th June.
11th. (68km). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
12th. (52km). As per 16th June.
14th. (60km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
16th. (80km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Flora’s, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
18th. (56km). As per 24th June.
21st. (52km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
22nd. (52km). As per yesterday.
26th. (64km). Deeside line to Crathes bridge, South Deeside road to Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, road beside Crathes castle, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.

Total Points: 75


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Jul 2022)

January/July 15th 2022 – 37 qualifying rides, 39 points

July 20th 2022 Local lanes and tracks, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad frolics (on the RAID mountain bike) 53.67km 1 point

July 25th 2022 Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again) 82.40km 2 points

*July 27th 2022 *Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron 56.91km 1 point

Total points: 43


----------



## steverob (27 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point
*14th July: 66.31 miles* - Took the train up to Banbury and rode back on a somewhat circuitous route. Aimed to avoid the worst of the heat by leaving early; was okay until the last 10 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608 - 3 points
*17th July: 33.08 miles* - A 6:30am start was the only way I was going to get a point today without running the risk of melting! Stayed fairly local and enjoyed the emptier roads, even if I missed my usual lie-in - https://www.strava.com/activities/7481829308 - 1 point
*23rd July: 50.13 miles* - Train and tube down to Moor Park, a private estate on the edge of London; the comparison between riding around there and the London suburbs that made up the rest of the ride was pretty stark! - strava.com/7516844532 (main part of ride), strava.com/7514670050 & strava.com/7516545728 (rides between home and stations) - 2 points
*27th July: 31.71 miles* - Post WFH ride, the first half of which was spent riding towards some VERY dark clouds; luckily they didn't follow me home once I turned. Got 50km done just under the 2 hour mark, which was pleasing - https://www.strava.com/activities/7538762979 - 1 point

*Total so far: 41 points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (28 Jul 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts

3-July 50.4 miles 1138ft ascent 2pts Flat route, Home-Littlehampton-Yapton-Eartham-Halnaker-Goodwood- Tangmere-Chichester-Bognor-Home
5-July 31.6 miles 1575ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle with friends in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Northchapel- Lurgashall-Ebernoe- Kirdford (bacon butty and coffee) - River Hill - Fittleworth
17-July 40.8 miles 984ft ascent 1pt a very early morning 'beat the heat' cycle using a shortened version of 3-July route.
20-July 32.3 miles 1427ft ascent 1pt A 'car to start' cycle in the South Downs. Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford- Plaistow- Dunsfold- Chiddingfold- Kirdford - River Hill - Fittleworth
24-July 91 miles 3260ft ascent 3pts Group cycle extended by a 30 mile round trip cycle to the start/finish, included some grass centred lanes new to me. Felt much warmer than forecast 21C. Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon (coffee and cake) - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle (ice cream stop!)-Chichester-Home
27-July 46.6miles 2188ft ascent 1pt. Joined the midweek group ride for the 1st 20 miles before turning back at the coffee stop for a pre-arranged commitment. Chichester- Walderton-Compton-Finchdean-Buriton-East Meon-West Meon (sausage sandwich and tea)- climb past West Meon fisheries- Coombe-Sustainability Centre-Clanfield-Chalton-West Marden- Chichester

Running total 49pts


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Jul 2022)

January/July 20th 2022 – 38 qualifying rides, 40 points

July 25th 2022 Plaisance – Brignac – la Riaye – Corbinais – Kerminy – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad fun (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac – Raserais – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again) 82.40km 2 points

July 27th 2022 Plaisance – Kerminy – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Ville-es-Moreux – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (_lunch_) Pont Ruelland – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron 56.91km 1 point

*July 28th 2022 *St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Evriguet – la Ville-es-Moreux – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local offroad tracks and staying in the shade (on the MASSI mountain bike) then a loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike again) 63.10km 1 point

Total points: 44


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay
July 15th 32.6 miles ,1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Ladock ,Probus ,Grampound ,Mitchell ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
July 17th 32.1 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 29th 34.5 miles 1 point 
Ragdale and Wymeswold loop combined 

Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 85


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)

*25points*


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Up early and headed out towards Irthlinborough , then Woodford, Oundle , Barnwell, Thurning, Clopton , Old Weston , Covington, The Dean's , Wymington, Little Irchester and home with 56.7 miles . 

Bike used Steel Hardisty


----------



## Willd (30 Jul 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points

Jul 3 - 36.40 miles, 1,271ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Cross in Hand, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Smockington, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Stretton under Fosse, Brinklow, Bretford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Jul 23 - 63.30 miles, 2,050ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Princethorpe, Weston under Wetherley, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Haseley Green, Haseley, Five Ways, Mousley End, Rowington Green, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Wood End, Lapworth, Baddesley Clinton, Chadwick End, Wroxall, Haseley Knob, Beausale, Leek Wootton, Hill Wootton, Blackdown, Lillington, Bubbenhall, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Jul 30 - 32.07 miles, 1,089ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Newton, Gibbet Hill, Churchover, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Tollbar End, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 57


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay
July 15th 32.6 miles ,1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Ladock ,Probus ,Grampound ,Mitchell ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
July 17th 32.1 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 29th 34.5 miles 1 point
Ragdale and Wymeswold loop combined
July 30th 37.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 37
Points in all challenges 86


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2022)

End of the month update as I plan on doing as little as possible tomorrow. A total of 12 qualifying rides - 9 x 50k & 3 x 50 milers

*July 3rd*, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham, 54.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7408950175
*July 4th*, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 59km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7414031773
*July 8th*, Diss, Burston, Gissing, Aslacton, Tharston, Newton Flotman, Swainsthorpe, Shotesham, Morningthorpe, Rushall, Dickleburgh, Diss, 81km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7435843220
*July 10th*, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Great Blakenham, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave and Bucklesham, 61.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7446253798
*July 11th*, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 63.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7451243929
*July 15th*, Kirton, Woodbridge, Charsfield, Framlingham, Badingham, Heveningham, Linstead Parva, Rumburgh, Bungay, Geldeston & Beccles, 82.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7472581409
*July 17th*, Felixstowe Dock, Felixstowe Ferry, Trimley Lower Street, Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, 57.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7484446592
*July 18th*, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 52.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7489128439
July 23rd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 57.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7515643977
*July 25th*, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Nacton & Bucklesham, 56.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7526243852
*July 29th*, Same as July 15th but going round, not through, Geldeston, 82.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7548053307
*July 30th*, Walton, Felixstowe, Trimley, Levington, Ipswich & Foxhall, 61.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7553699263


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Jul 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

JULY

*Jul 5:* Boulogne- Bethune 62.16 mi/100.03km *3 Points

Jul 6:* Bethune-Valenciennes 54.67 mi/87.98km *2 Points

Jul 7:* Valenciennes-Binche-Mons 46.53 mi/74.88km *1 Point

Jul 8:* Mons-Kortrijk 53.12 mi/85.48km *2 Points

Jul 23: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Edwalton, Stragglethorpe, Cotgrave, Wysall, Loughborough, Whitwick, Coalville 62.40 mi/100.42km *3 Points

Jul 29:* Bulle, Saanen, Chateau d’oex, Gruyère, Broc 62.52 mi/100.62km *3 Points*

Month Total: *14* *Points*
Challenge Total: *57* *Points*


----------



## Saluki (31 Jul 2022)

Jan to the end of June 2022 30 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.
3/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7409428031 Norwich and up the Marriotts Way to Aylsham, not around the Themelthorpe Loop though. On to Blickling Hall, then Cromer. Back Via Antingham, Trunch, Little Hautbois (Pronounced Hobbis), Frettenham, Spixworth, Norwich. 101km 3 points
16/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7479213919 Norwich, Attlebridge, Cawston, Beaconsthorpe Castle, Holt, Sheringham (ice cream & lunch), Cromer, Southrepps (noticed Garmin had failed to record approx 4km) North Walsham, Westwick, Skelton, little Hautbois, Frettenham (pub), Spixworth, home. 106km, not including the missed 4km 3 points.
17/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7483817574 Norwich, Barnham Broom, E. Tuddenham, Hockering, Lenwade, Whitwell for cake, Marriotts Way back to Norwich. 61km 1point
23/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7515363188 Helpston, Stamford, Rutland, to church, dam, back to Stamford & Helpston. 59km 1 point
30/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7553933010 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford, NDR cycleway to Rackheath, Postwick, home via Thorpe (changed mind) Eaton Park, with its green flag of park excellence, Hellesdon, home. 58km 1 point.

40 point so far.


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2022)

July 31st

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Heath, Bentley, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home. 

67.6km


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2022)

July 4th 32.1 mile ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 10th 36.8 miles ,1 point
Cornish holiday ride
Holywell Bay ,Cubert ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,St Stephens ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Luke Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 11th 37.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Newquay ,St Columb minor and Major ,Roche ,Goss moor ,Whitecross ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell bay
July 15th 32.6 miles ,1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Ladock ,Probus ,Grampound ,Mitchell ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
July 17th 32.1 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
July 29th 34.5 miles 1 point
Ragdale and Wymeswold loop combined
July 30th 37.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
July 31st 34 miles ,1point 
Wymeswold loop including Swithland 

Points in this challenge 38
Points in all challenges 87


----------



## geocycle (31 Jul 2022)

July report. Four qualifying rides and another month over 400 miles.

Qualifying rides

3 July Hutton Roof 68 km 886 m of ascent.
10 July Dent and Kingsdale 100 km 1355 m of ascent.
16 July Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Beacon Fell. 92 km 1089 m of ascent
24 July Ribblehead 61 km 843 m of ascent

July 7 points
Total July 415 miles (668 Km)
Year to date 2844 miles or (4577 km)

Cumulative yearly total points 55 points


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Northwood-Ellesmere-Knolton- Overton-Erbistock-Acrefair-Cefn Mawr-Trevor-Llangollen-Froncysylte-Chirk-Pontfaen-Pontfadog-Glyn Ceriog-Selattyn-Oswestry-Whittington-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 103km. 3 points
> Total 57 points


31/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Burlton-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley- Hordley-Queens Head-Whittington-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 73km 1 point 
Total 58 points


----------



## Saluki (31 Jul 2022)

Jan to the end of June 2022 30 points.

July
2/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7402814022 Norwich, Colbert, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Swainsthorpe, Stoke Holy Cross, Trowse, home. 58km 1 point. Headwind all the way round.
3/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7409428031 Norwich and up the Marriotts Way to Aylsham, not around the Themelthorpe Loop though. On to Blickling Hall, then Cromer. Back Via Antingham, Trunch, Little Hautbois (Pronounced Hobbis), Frettenham, Spixworth, Norwich. 101km 3 points
16/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7479213919 Norwich, Attlebridge, Cawston, Beaconsthorpe Castle, Holt, Sheringham (ice cream & lunch), Cromer, Southrepps (noticed Garmin had failed to record approx 4km) North Walsham, Westwick, Skelton, little Hautbois, Frettenham (pub), Spixworth, home. 106km, not including the missed 4km 3 points.
17/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7483817574 Norwich, Barnham Broom, E. Tuddenham, Hockering, Lenwade, Whitwell for cake, Marriotts Way back to Norwich. 61km 1point
23/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7515363188 Helpston, Stamford, Rutland, to church, dam, back to Stamford & Helpston. 59km 1 point
30/07/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7553933010 Norwich, Marriotts Way to Horsford, NDR cycleway to Rackheath, Postwick, home via Thorpe (changed mind) Eaton Park, with its green flag of park excellence, Hellesdon, home. 58km 1 point.
31/7/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7559234882 Norwich, Postwick, NDR route to Horsford then continued to Taverham, including up the hill & back down at the gun club, Drayton, back onto the NRD route to Spixworth, Catton, home. 50km 1 point

41 points currently..


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd July: 32.81 miles* - A "wonder where that road goes?" sort of a ride. Answer: up an 11% hill that had recently been re-chipped which only led to a dead end, meaning I had to come back down it again on the brakes all the way! - https://www.strava.com/activities/7409329324 - 1 point
*14th July: 66.31 miles* - Took the train up to Banbury and rode back on a somewhat circuitous route. Aimed to avoid the worst of the heat by leaving early; was okay until the last 10 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608 - 3 points
*17th July: 33.08 miles* - A 6:30am start was the only way I was going to get a point today without running the risk of melting! Stayed fairly local and enjoyed the emptier roads, even if I missed my usual lie-in - https://www.strava.com/activities/7481829308 - 1 point
*23rd July: 50.13 miles* - Train and tube down to Moor Park, a private estate on the edge of London; the comparison between riding around there and the London suburbs that made up the rest of the ride was pretty stark! - strava.com/7516844532 (main part of ride), strava.com/7514670050 & strava.com/7516545728 (rides between home and stations) - 2 points
*27th July: 31.71 miles* - Post WFH ride, the first half of which was spent riding towards some VERY dark clouds; luckily they didn't follow me home once I turned. Got 50km done just under the 2 hour mark, which was pleasing - https://www.strava.com/activities/7538762979 - 1 point
*31st July: 66.57 miles* - On and off drizzle as I tried to find a cut through to avoid having to take a four mile detour along a busy road each time. Unfortunately it didn't work out with many lanes gated off or marked as private - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200 - 3 points

*Total so far: 44 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Aug 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points

Jun 10 - 50.67km, 63m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7284679727) at last the rain has stopped 😊
Jun 18 - 105.32km, 360m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7326308310) so the rain stopping didn't last long with another week off the bike. Looking far better now though. This ride is utterly fantastic, one of my favourites out here.
Jun 19 - 50.67km, 79m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7332075213) very steady spin
Jun 21 - 50.83km, 121m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7342159068) back to riding my bike daily now, this is much more like it. Incredibly hot though which calls for very early starts.
Jun 24 - 51.63km, 104m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7358774011)
Jun 28 - 51.14km, 130m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7380905574)

Jul
A pretty appalling effort in July, but then I have had my son visiting so have had to focus on him for the last 6 weeks. Hoping to get back into in August as I have a charity 200 miler in September. Fortunately I did manage a couple of rides in July to stay in.

Jul 10 - 50.52km, 64m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7443070403)
Jul 19 - 50.39km, 128m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7491539683) 

50 points


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 41 points


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

Let's get August started





I'll fill in the details later, but  to @Jon George who I passed on the Kirton to Falkenham back road presumably getting his August qualifier in going the opposite way round to me.

Now updated with ride details:
August 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave, Bucklesham & Falkenham, 54km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7563393955


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

AUGUST


*Aug 1: *Agiez, Envy, Bretonnieres, Les Clees, Baulmes, Vugelles, Champagne, Grandson, Orbe, Agiez 40.18 mi/ 64.66km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *58* *Points*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2022)

Congratulations to the Felixstowe resident who's not @Jon George but @Jenkins being the first to post a August ride
I'm off the mark as well off work on the first so it had to be done . I am the first to post a 50 miler though


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Congratulations to the Felixstowe resident who's not @Jon George but @Jenkins being the first to post a July ride
> I'm off the mark as well off work on the first so it had to be done . I am the first to post a 50 miler though



I think you'll find it's August ...


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 89


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2022)

Doh and it's in the wrong thread . I will edit it


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2022)

*1st August*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – The Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Nacton - Ipswich
57km. 1 point

*Running Total: 10 Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Aug 2022)

1st August. Ashley loops and Mattolini 10. 51km

From last month:
13th July Tatton wall, Knutsford, Tatton park, Rostherne, Bucklow Hill, Tabley and back the short way. 50.9km
26th July. Ashley loops and Mattolini 10 51.8km
28th July Ashley, High Legh, Aston by Budworth, Tabley. Tatton Park  50.6km

28 points to date


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Aug 2022)

January/July 2022 – 41 qualifying rides, 44 points

*August 1st 2022 *_Four bikes already off the mark in August_* .. *Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 72.06km 1 point

Total points: 45


----------



## Sbudge (1 Aug 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring
18th May, 82.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7165382824) South London loop
3rd June, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7248105048) Chiltern's Summer gravel
16th June, 59.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7319618317) Thames path and East London loop
16th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7479796400) SE London after a CoVid break
19th July, 65.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7494173768) Amble-based Northumberland Coast
22nd July, 75.68km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7510362197) Newcastle to Alnmouth coastal ride
30th July, 80.58km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7554138156) Icknield Way gravel


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

AUGUST


*Aug 1: *Agiez, Envy, Bretonnieres, Les Clees, Baulmes, Vugelles, Champagne, Grandson, Orbe, Agiez 40.18 mi/ 64.66km *1 Point

Aug 2:* Valeyres sous Rances, Baulmes, Vuiteboeuf, Sainte-Croix, Les Rasses, Bullet, Villars-Burquin, Fontaines, Novalles 31.22 mi/ 50.24km_ *1 Point*_

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *59* *Points*


----------



## geocycle (3 Aug 2022)

3 August Haweswater and Ullswater from Penrith. 102 km with 1550 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6783565

3 points,
58 points for the year.


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 31/07/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Burlton-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley- Hordley-Queens Head-Whittington-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 73km 1 point
> Total 58 points



03/08/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Lyneal-Brown Heath-English Frankton-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55km. 1point
Total 59 points


----------



## Jon George (4 Aug 2022)

*4th August*
Ipswich – Claydon – Needham Market – Stowmarket – Stowupland – Earl Stonham – Stonham Aspel – Coddenham – Hemingstone – Henley – Westerfield - Ipswich
58km. 1 point

*Running Total: 11 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point 
Ragdale loop

Points in this challenge 41
Points in all challenges 90


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Aug 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km
4th August:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Old Woking-Englefield Green-Home. *55.2km*


----------



## footloose crow (4 Aug 2022)

*July rides*
21/7 : St Erth - Penzance - Mousehole- Porthcurno- Sennen - Penzance - St Erth. 73k 
23/7: Truro - St Stephen - Goss Moor- Indian Queens - Mitchell - Truro. 61k
28/7: Truro - Indian Queens - Roche - Bugle - Par - Charlestown - Polgooth- Coombe -Truro. 80k
31/7: Stithians - Redruth - Perranporth- Cusgarne- Stithians. 57k

*August ride completed*

4/8: Truro - Perranwell- Ponsanooth - Gweek - Coverack - Helston - Porkellis - Stithians- Truro. 108k (and 1850m or 6000 feet of uphill!)


----------



## geocycle (4 Aug 2022)

4 August Hartside, Teesdale, Eden valley. 128 km or 80 miles with 2150m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6784306

3 points,
61 points for the year.


----------



## geocycle (5 Aug 2022)

5 August Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite. 91 km or 57 miles with 1400 m of climbing.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6784897

2 points for the ride,
63 points for the year.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2022)

I seem to have developed a habit of 50 mile rides on a Friday with beer, food & train rides included

August 5th, Cambridge to Stowmarket, 85km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7587117902 (plus another 19km as I couldn't be bothered waiting for the train from Ipswich to home)


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Today 6th August
Out early and heading to Holcot , Lamport, Draughton,Maidwell, Kelmarsh, Harrington,Orton , Foxhall, Rothwell , Loddington , Broughton, Orlingbury and home. 

40 miles so just over 60km 

Bike used Hardisty steel road bike


----------



## Bazzer (6 Aug 2022)

August 6th.
Culcheth, Warburton, Broomedge, Agden, Rostherne, Tatton, Mere, High Legh, Broomedge, Warburton, Culcheth, home. 53 kms


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Aug 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point
July, 3 rides 3 points

6 Aug: saltcoats to Loch Thom, 73km
14 Aug - Saltcoats to Hunterston, turn back cos road closed and no way for bikes to sneak through, loop round local area. 51k
28 Aug: Saltcoats-Irvine-Symington-Tarbolton-Mauchline-Ayr. Train home. 80k


17 points


----------



## Eribiste (7 Aug 2022)

Pershore, Hatfield, Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon and back to Eckington.
That's one of August's to do list items done.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7595950711


----------



## C R (7 Aug 2022)

August 7th

Hatfield, Pirton, High Green, Defford, Eckington, Bredon, Overbury, Teddington, Toddington, Buckland, Aston Somerville, Hinton on the Green, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home.

73.9km


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Earls Barton , Olney , Lavendon , Harrold, Felmersham ,Odell , Bozeat , Grendon , Wilby and home. 

74 km 

Bike used Garage Queen Dave Lloyd


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Aug 7th 31.7 miles ,1point 
Wymeswold loop done backwards ( not literally)

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 91


----------



## aferris2 (7 Aug 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
Total so far: 9 points


----------



## Domus (7 Aug 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points

Running total 43 points


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 03/08/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Lyneal-Colemere-Lyneal-Brown Heath-English Frankton-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Whixall-Northwood-Home 55km. 1point
> Total 59 points



07/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Cockshutt-Loppington-Horton-Wem-Edstaston-Tilstock-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee-Tetchill-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 51 miles. 2 points 
Total 61 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Aug 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

AUGUST


*Aug 1: *Agiez, Envy, Bretonnieres, Les Clees, Baulmes, Vugelles, Champagne, Grandson, Orbe, Agiez 40.18 mi/ 64.66km *1 Point

Aug 2:* Valeyres sous Rances, Baulmes, Vuiteboeuf, Sainte-Croix, Les Rasses, Bullet, Villars-Burquin, Fontaines, Novalles 31.22 mi/ 50.24km_ *1 Point*_

*Aug 7*: Coalville, Cotgrave, Coddington, Harmston, Bardney, Baumber, Tetford, Mablethorpe, Chapel St Leonards, Ingoldmells, Skegness 126.67 mi/203.86km *5 Points*

Month Total: *7* *Points*
Challenge Total: *64* *Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 07/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Cockshutt-Loppington-Horton-Wem-Edstaston-Tilstock-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Colemere-Spunhill-Lee-Tetchill-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 51 miles. 2 points
> Total 61 points



10/08/22 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 62 points


----------



## Domus (11 Aug 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
Augus 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 44 points


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Aug 2022)

January/July 2022 – 41 qualifying rides, 44 points

August 1st 2022 _Four bikes already off the mark in August_* .. *Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 72.06km 1 point

*August 11th 2022 *Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) 55.31km 1 point

Total points: 46


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (11 Aug 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

Thought I'd better get an August qualifier in
10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Midweek group ride in 31C temps, definitely outside my comfort zone! Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester

Running total 52pts


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2022)

11 August Milnthorpe and Arnside. 63km or 39 miles with 590 m of climbing 
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6788360

1 point
64 points for the year.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Aug 2022)

August 12th. Lowton, Swinton, Worsley, Eccles, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, home. 51.5 kms


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Aug 7th 31.7 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop done backwards ( not literally)
Aug 13th 31.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 99


----------



## geocycle (13 Aug 2022)

13 August Newby Head and Garsdale. 121 km or 75 miles with 1400m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6789681
3 points
67 points in total.


----------



## gavgav (13 Aug 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Running Total = 15 points


----------



## steverob (14 Aug 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*14th August: 32.74 miles* - Up at ridiculous o'clock in the morning to get my ride done before the heat. Used the early hour as a chance to ride a dual carriageway bypass end to end that I'd normally avoid for being too busy - https://www.strava.com/activities/7634703172 - 1 point

*Total so far: 45 points*


----------



## geocycle (14 Aug 2022)

14 August Cross ‘o’ Greet and Chipping. 100.1 km or 62 miles with 1360m of climbing.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6790212

3 points
70 points for the year.


----------



## slow scot (14 Aug 2022)

July. (Continued)

28th. (56km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
29th. (82km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Garrol hill, Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, Crathes castle, Hirn, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line.

August.

1st. (56km). As per 28th July.
3rd. (51km). Deeside line via Newton Dee, Drum, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill cycleway, Hazlehead.
5th. (83km). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Durris hills via the middle climb, Tollohill, Duthie park, Aberdeen, home.
6th. (53km). Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
8th. (56km). As per 28th July.
10th. (56km). As per 28th July.
12th. (66km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
13th. (56km). As per 28th July.

Total points: 87


----------



## T4tomo (14 Aug 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June 6 pts
July 4 pts
Aug (1 pts so far)*
14th V Hot ride via Chiltern Velo & Tring 41.3miles, 66.1km 2156ft 1pts
*Cumul 26 pts*


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 10/08/22 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 62 points



14/08/22 Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor on Dee-Worthenbury-Malpas-Higher Wych-Bronnington-Fenns Bank-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Colemere-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal -Loppington-Home 80km. 2 points 
Total 63 points


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

59 km earlier today , out to Earls Barton , Cogenhoe , Grt Houghton , around Brackmills to Hardingstone , Quinton , Salcey Forest Horton , Denton , Chadstone , Castle Ashby , earls Barton , Wilby and home all before 9 am

Bike used Dave Lloyd road bike


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (15 Aug 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Midweek group ride in 31C temps, definitely outside my comfort zone! Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester
14-August 46 miles 1930ft ascent 1pt Earlier than usual group ride, trying to avoid extremes of heat, still hit 31C on return leg. A truncated version of 10th August cycle, returning via Horndean.

Running total 53pts


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Aug 2022)

January/July 2022 – 41 qualifying rides, 44 points

August 1st 2022 _Four bikes already off the mark in August_* .. *Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), Pontmenard – Esquiniac/Raserais loop x 2 with an extra loop out to Bourg Neuf and la Croix Billy in between – Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), two local rides on the Urban Shaper hybrid, Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Geffray – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 72.06km 1 point

August 11th 2022 Kerminy – Corbinais – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike), Local lanes and offroad tracks, inc. a Pontmenard – la Suais loop (on the MASSI mountain bike) 55.31km 1 point

*August 15th 2022 *Local lanes inc. a Pontmenard – Ville Geffray loop (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), more local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike) and finally, another short local loop on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike 59.52km 1 point

Total points: 47


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Aug 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460
August 6th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Lighthorne, Newbold Pacey, Leamington 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7590842778


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2022)

January to the end July 2022 is 41 points so far.

14/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7636893134 Downham to Shouldham, Marham, Narborough to look at potential house exchange, South Acre, Gayton, King’s Lynn for coffee, back via Watlington, Wimbotsham and a loop of the block. 50 miles. 2 pts.

Total so far, 43


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2022)

August


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 14/08/22 Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor on Dee-Worthenbury-Malpas-Higher Wych-Bronnington-Fenns Bank-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Colemere-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal -Loppington-Home 80km. 2 points
> Total 63 points



17/08/22 Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Cockshutt-Lower Hordley-Lee-Ellesmere-Hampton Wood-Breadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Horton-Home 55km. 1 point 
Total 64 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (18 Aug 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Midweek group ride in 31C temps, definitely outside my comfort zone! Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester
14-August 46 miles 1930ft ascent 1pt Earlier than usual group ride, trying to avoid extremes of heat, still hit 31C on return leg. A truncated version of 10th August cycle, returning via Horndean.
18-August 52m 2310ft ascent 2pts Midweek group ride, amended to Thursday to avoid yesterday's biblical downpours! Some mud/debris on roads but not as bad as expected. Chichester- Rowlands Castle- West Meon (cake stop) - Warnford-Old Winchester Hill- Denmead-Chalton- Rowlands Castle -Chichester

Running total 55pt


----------



## tfc03 (18 Aug 2022)

Finally got an August ride in:
13/08: Ncl - Dinnington - Mitford - Belsay - Ogle - Dinnington - Ncl. 68km, 690m elevation. 1 pnt.
Running total: 26 pnts


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

69km / 43 miles earlier today headed out of town across to Brixworth , Haselbech , Naesby . Sibbertoft (avoiding 4 large dear jumping out of the hedge in front of me ), Clipston , Kelmarsh Harrington , Lamport , Old , Hannington , Hardwick and home .

Bike used Cougar steel road bike


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 17/08/22 Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Cockshutt-Lower Hordley-Lee-Ellesmere-Hampton Wood-Breadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Horton-Home 55km. 1 point
> Total 64 points


21/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Stanton-Booley-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Loppington-Lyneal - Ellesmere-Lyneal-Colemere-Northwood-Home 84km. 2 points 
Total 66 points


----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points

Aug 21 - 50.54 miles, 2,094ft - 2 points *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Great Brington, Harlestone, Northampton (New Duston, Hopping Hill, Dallington, St James End, Duston), Nobottle, Little Brington, Whilton Locks, Norton, Welton, Barby, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 38
Points in all challenges 62


----------



## steverob (21 Aug 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*14th August: 32.74 miles* - Up at ridiculous o'clock in the morning to get my ride done before the heat. Used the early hour as a chance to ride a dual carriageway bypass end to end that I'd normally avoid for being too busy - https://www.strava.com/activities/7634703172 - 1 point
*21st August: 62.27 miles* - Out to a series of Oxfordshire villages all named *something* Baldon, which meant climbing Ladder Hill out of Wheatley for the first time. Also now have a loose spoke making lots of noise - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966 - 3 points

*Total so far: 48 points*


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Aug 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km
4th August:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Old Woking-Englefield Green-Home. *55.2km
20th August:- *Pewsey-Devizes-Bradford-upon-Avon-Potterne-Urchfont-Chirton-North Newton. *100.3km*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (22 Aug 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester
14-August 46 miles 1930ft ascent 1pt A truncated version of 10th August cycle, returning via Horndean.
18-August 52m 2310ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle- West Meon (cake stop) - Warnford-Old Winchester Hill- Denmead-Chalton- Rowlands Castle -Chichester
21-August 51 miles 2313ft ascent 2pts Out on the Sunday social group ride. Chichester- Singleton- Chilgrove-Compton-South Harting- Milland-Midhurst- Graffham-Cocking-Chichester

Running total 57pt


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Aug 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)

*27points*


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Aug 2022)

January/August 15th 2022 – 44 qualifying rides, 47 points

*August 22nd 2022 *Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again) 75.70km 1 point

Total points: 48


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

*August 2022
Sat 20th 82km 530m Vale of Evesham* Radway-Middle Tysoe-Shipston on Stour-Mickleton-Honeybourne-Blackminster-Pebworth-Halford-Oxhill-Middle Tysoe-Radway *2pts
Sun 21st 63km 404m Stratford upon Avon* Radway-Kineton-Wellesbourne-Stratford upon Avon-Long Marston-Halford-Little Kineton-Radway *1pt
Mon 29th 63km 863m Hardy's Monument* Hardy's Monument-Portesham-Weymouth-Portland Bill-Weymouth-Dorchester-Hardy's Monument *1pt
Points in this challenge 44
Points in all challenges 69*


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 21/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Stanton-Booley-Kenstone-Weston under Redcastle-Wem-Loppington-Lyneal - Ellesmere-Lyneal-Colemere-Northwood-Home 84km. 2 points
> Total 66 points


24/08/22 Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Duddleston Heath-St Martins-Gobowen-Oswestry-Trefonen-Porth Y Waen-Llynclys-Maesbury-Babbinswood-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 71km. 1 point 
Total 67 points


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Aug 2022)

January/August 15th 2022 – 44 qualifying rides, 47 points

August 22nd 2022 Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again) 75.70km 1 point

*August 24th 2022 *Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), a couple of loops of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, basically smashing it up and down the D2 (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a couple of very local loops (on the RAID mountain bike) then a longer shady ride up to and around Pontmenard (also on the RAID) 53.38km 1 point

Total points: 49


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points*

*Aug 21 - 50.54 miles, 2,094ft - 2 points *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Great Brington, Harlestone, Northampton (New Duston, Hopping Hill, Dallington, St James End, Duston), Nobottle, Little Brington, Whilton Locks, Norton, Welton, Barby, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

*Aug 25 - 31.26 miles, 1,121ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Cathiron, Brinklow, Coventry (Walsgrave on Sowe, Clifford Bridge, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Easenhall, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, home.


Points in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 63


----------



## dickyknees (25 Aug 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.
July ~ 4 points. 

*August
August 25th ~ 51.01 kms (31.7 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, LLanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, T Bay, home.

*Running total 28 points. *


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

27/08/22
Up early and clipped in by 5.25am out of town and along to Sywell, Billing Aquadrome , Brayfield , Salcey Forest , Hanslope, Gayhurst , Newport Pagnell, North Crawley, Olney , Earls Barton, Wilby and home.

Bike used Cougar steel bike and 51 miles


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points

Aug 21 - 50.54 miles, 2,094ft - 2 points *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, Great Brington, Harlestone, Northampton (New Duston, Hopping Hill, Dallington, St James End, Duston), Nobottle, Little Brington, Whilton Locks, Norton, Welton, Barby, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Long Lawford, home.

*Aug 25 - 31.26 miles, 1,121ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Kings Newnham, Cathiron, Brinklow, Coventry (Walsgrave on Sowe, Clifford Bridge, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Stretton under Fosse, Easenhall, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, home.

*Aug 27 - 72.20 miles, 3,185ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Little Preston, Maidford, Blakesley, Silverstone, Dadford, Buckingham, Radclive, Buffler's Holt, Biddlesden, Syresham, Wappenham, Slapton, Blakesley, Maidford, Little Preston, Preston Capes, Charwelton, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 66


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*August
27th - 31 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Total: 8 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Aug 7th 31.7 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop done backwards ( not literally)
Aug 13th 31.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 27th 35 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 44
Points in all challenges 100


----------



## geocycle (27 Aug 2022)

27 August. Fox’s Pulpet and Howgills. 101 km or 63 miles with 1437m of climbing.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6799908

3 points
73 points for year.


----------



## C R (28 Aug 2022)

August 28th 

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Ockeridge, Wichenford, Newtown, Lower Broadheath, Crown East, Bransford, Leigh Sinton, Madresfield, Guarlford, The Rhydd, Upton, Kinnersley, High Green, Croome, Wadborough, Littleworth and home. 

72.5km


----------



## Domus (28 Aug 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points

Running total 47 points


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Aug 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 24/08/22 Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Duddleston Heath-St Martins-Gobowen-Oswestry-Trefonen-Porth Y Waen-Llynclys-Maesbury-Babbinswood-Welsh Frankton-Ellesmere-Colemere-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 71km. 1 point
> Total 67 points


28/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Eyton-Old Woods-Myddle-Nonely-Commonwood-Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 73km. 1 point 
Total 68 points


----------



## Jenkins (28 Aug 2022)

End of the month update and still making the most of the continuing good weather...

August 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Kesgrave, Bucklesham & Falkenham, 54km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7563393955
August 5th, Cambridge, Swaffham Bulbeck, Swaffham Prior, Snailwell, Chippenham, Tuddenham, Risby, Bury St. Edmunds, Beyton, Woolpit & Stowmarket, 85.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7587117902
August 6th, Felixstowe, Trimley, Thorpe Common, Levington, Nacton, Foxhall, Purdis Farm & Bucklesham, 51km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7592024593
August 8th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Geat Blakenham, Needham Market, Creeting St. Mary & Stowmarket, 52.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7603125153
August 12th, Falkenham, Kirton, Trimley (forgot the drinks bottle), Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 53.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7626094321
August 15th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Little Blakenham, Somersham, Ofton, Great Bricett, Ringshall, Batisford Tye, Great Finborough & Stowmarket, 57.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7642207521
August 19th, Trimley, Newbourne, Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Cransford, Peasenhall, Walpole, Halesworth, Uggeshall, Gisleham & Lowestoft, 85.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7664001703
August 20th, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Ipswich & Nacton, 62.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7669845181
August 21st, Levinton, Nacton, Ipswich, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 52.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7676572295
August 26th, Cambridge, Swaffham Bulbeck, Dullingham, Woodditton, Cheveley, Dalham, Hargrave, Whepstead, Hawstead Green, Felsham, Rattlesden, Great Finborough, Stowmarket, 83.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7703487945
August 27th, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 54.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7709468988 
August 28th, Walton, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Ipswich & Nacton, 54.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7714975845


----------



## T4tomo (29 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> *Jan-March 3 pts
> April 6 pts
> May 6 pts.
> June 6 pts
> ...



And sneaked in 36 miles, 1893ft yesterday 28th over Dunstable Downs making 2pts for August and 27 to date.


----------



## Osprey (29 Aug 2022)

Aug 28th. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey return along Coastal Path. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/7713008992


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

28/08/2022 
Another early start set of towards Orlingbury, then Cransley , Loddington, Rothwell, Rushton , Geddington, Cranford , Burton Latimer, Finedon and home .
34 miles / 52 km 
Cougar steel bike 

29/8/22 
Out by 5.20am heading to Sywell, Overstone , Moulton, Pitsford,Chapel Brampton, East Haddon , Spratton , Brixworth, Holcot , Hardwick and home. 

34 miles/ 52 km 

Steel Cougar


----------



## geocycle (29 Aug 2022)

August report. Seven qualifying rides and a really good month 621 miles which with decimal places just rounds up to 1000 km. Helped by short cycling break in Penrith.

Qualifying rides

3 August Haweswater and Ullswater from Penrith. 102 km with 1550 m of climbing
4 August Hartside, Teesdale, Eden valley. 128 km or 80 miles with 2150m of climbing
5 August Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite. 91 km or 57 miles with 1400 m of climbing
11 August Milnthorpe and Arnside. 63km or 39 miles with 590 m of climbing
13 August Newby Head and Garsdale. 121 km or 75 miles with 1400m of climbing
14 August Cross ‘o’ Greet and Chipping. 100.1 km or 62 miles with 1360m of climbing
27 August. Fox’s Pulpet and Howgills. 101 km or 63 miles with 1437m of climbing

August 18 points
Total August 621 miles (1000 Km)
Year to date 3466 miles or (5578 km)

Cumulative yearly total points 73 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (29 Aug 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester
14-August 46 miles 1930ft ascent 1pt A truncated version of 10th August cycle, returning via Horndean.
18-August 52m 2310ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle- West Meon (cake stop) - Warnford-Old Winchester Hill- Denmead-Chalton- Rowlands Castle -Chichester
21-August 51 miles 2313ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Singleton- Chilgrove-Compton-South Harting- Milland-Midhurst- Graffham-Cocking-Chichester
28-August 59 miles 2730ft ascent 2 pts Sunday Group ride, a bit of a magical mystery tour led by myself, trying to add in some new lanes.
Chichester- Compton-South Harting- Goose Green- Nursted- Buriton- West Meon (cake and coffee)- north to cross A272- Filmore Hill-Bailey Green- Lower Bordean-East Meon- climb Harvest Lane to top of Butser Hill ( more coffee at the Roundhouse cafe, great views to the isle of Wight)-Chalton-Chichester. Disappointed not to have managed 3000ft ascent for a different challenge!



Running total 59pts


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Aug 7th 31.7 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop done backwards ( not literally)
Aug 13th 31.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 27th 35 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 29th ,32.2 miles ,1 point 
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 45
Points in all challenges 101


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Aug 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

SEPTEMBER

*Sep 18*: Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Barwell, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Sharnford, Burbage, Hinckley, Stoke Golding, Sutton Cheney, Battram, Ellistown, Coalville 39.75 mi/ 63.97km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *67* *Points*


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Aug 2022)

This is it for August.

6th. Lion Salt Works 52km
9th. Arley Hall 57.2km
14th Coffee at LD 24. 59.5km
20th Mobberley to Wildboarclough via the Wizard, Gawsworth and Sutton Lane Ends. 72.9km
23rd Ashley, Tatton Wall, Tabley, Old Hall, B5569. 50.5km
27th Rostherne, Acton Bridge, Anderton boat lift, Gt Budworth ice cream farm,  57km
29th Airport, A555, Poynton, Wilmslow, Hale Barns. 51km

35 points.


----------



## steverob (29 Aug 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*14th August: 32.74 miles* - Up at ridiculous o'clock in the morning to get my ride done before the heat. Used the early hour as a chance to ride a dual carriageway bypass end to end that I'd normally avoid for being too busy - https://www.strava.com/activities/7634703172 - 1 point
*21st August: 62.27 miles* - Out to a series of Oxfordshire villages all named *something* Baldon, which meant climbing Ladder Hill out of Wheatley for the first time. Also now have a loose spoke making lots of noise - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966 - 3 points
*29th August: 31.32 miles* - 50km ride on a rental Brompton while my bike is in the LBS. Kept mainly to roads and bike paths around Aylesbury, exploring local areas I had not previously (of which there are fewer and fewer) - https://www.strava.com/activities/7720083456 - 1 point

*Total so far: 49 points*


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 16 points


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Aug 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 63.2 km plus 4,292 ft of ascent)

*28 points*


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Aug 2022)

Thank you for your patience.

Though I've yet to prove anything I recon I'm still a part of this.

Sat 27th

Detour on way home meant I got my 50 miles in after a Latte ride with HubVelo - nice quiet lanes beyond the M25.

Mon 29th
Had to deliver keys to Wimbledon.
So dusted off my Willier for first time since going Giant and detoured via Kings Road and Richmond park for 57kms.

Giant runs 32mm tubeless and Willier 25mm Gatorskins. I recall going from the W to the G felt smoother. Going back felt positively boneshaking!!!

Want to go through my records as KM's travelled has fallen off a cliff since Ride 100.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2022)

Aug 1st 50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington , Gaddesby,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Aug 4th 31.16 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Aug 7th 31.7 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop done backwards ( not literally)
Aug 13th 31.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 27th 35 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Aug 29th ,32.2 miles ,1 point
St Bernards Loop
Aug 30th 38.4 miles ,1 point 
Maidwell ,Lamport ,Scaldwell ,Holcot ,Walgrave ,Old ,Hannington, Holcot ,Moulton ,Pitsford ,Maidwell 

Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 105


----------



## bluenotebob (30 Aug 2022)

January/August 15th 2022 – 44 qualifying rides, 47 points

August 22nd 2022 Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike), 2.75 x loops of Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a final short local loop (on the RAID mountain bike again) 75.70km 1 point

August 24th 2022 Local lanes and offroad tracks (on the MASSI mountain bike), a couple of loops of St Brieuc-de-Mauron, basically smashing it up and down the D2 (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a couple of very local loops (on the RAID mountain bike) then a longer shady ride up to and around Pontmenard (also on the RAID) 53.38km 1 point

*August 30th 2022 *Local lanes and offroad tracks, including a ride around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike), a Plaisance – St Brieuc-de-Mauron loop (on the Sensium 300 road bike), a short local loop then a longer one, including some farm tracks, taking in Dévison, Mainguy and la Suais (on the RAID mountain bike) 55.77km 1 point

Total points: 50


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2022)

*1st September*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Rushmere – Bealings – Martlesham – Walderingfield – Brightwell – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Nacton - Ipswich
54km. 1 point

*Running Total: 12 Points*


----------



## tfc03 (1 Sep 2022)

Final one [to make two!] in August:
28/08: Ncl - Dinnington - Mitford - Meldon- Ogle - Dinnington - Ncl. 64km, 390m elevation. 1 pnt.
Running total: 27 pnts


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Sep 2022)

On the board for September.

1st Jodrell Bank. 55.4km

36 points to date.


----------



## Domus (2 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point

Running total 48 points


----------



## Sbudge (2 Sep 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring
18th May, 82.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7165382824) South London loop
3rd June, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7248105048) Chiltern's Summer gravel
16th June, 59.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7319618317) Thames path and East London loop
16th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7479796400) SE London after a CoVid break
19th July, 65.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7494173768) Amble-based Northumberland Coast
22nd July, 75.68km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7510362197) Newcastle to Alnmouth coastal ride
30th July, 80.58km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7554138156) Icknield Way gravel
4th August, 58.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7581360123) Watford loop
14th August, 51.23km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7636243239) Wendover, Chesham, Sarrat loop
26th August, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7703364892) East London and Lea Waterway loop
1st September, 52.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7737195224) New Forest gravel loop


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2022)

Another month completed
September 2nd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 59.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7741763045


----------



## C R (3 Sep 2022)

September 3rd

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth and Home.

70.4km


----------



## steverob (3 Sep 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd September: 31.40 miles* - An extended ride home from the LBS with my newly repaired wheel. Quick stop to drop off a backpack and then out again to finish the needed distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7747100426 - 1 point

*Total so far: 50 points*


----------



## footloose crow (3 Sep 2022)

*August update:*
4/8: Truro - Lizard - Truro. 107k
11/8: Truro - Marazion - Truro 102k
14/8: Stithians - St Agnes - Stithians 55k
25/8: Truro - Feock- Chacewater- Perranporth - Goss Moor- Truro 97k
28/8: Truro - Stithians - Blackwater - Truro 54k

A quieter month as a result of it being quite hot and also going away for a week to celebrate my wife's 'significant' birthday.






Summer evening riding....


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Sep 2022)

January/August 2022 – 47 qualifying rides, 50 points

*September 3rd 2022 *Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid), a loop around Guilliers – out via Bourg Neuf and return via Esquiniac and Raserais (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), two loops around Pontmenard (also on the Shaper 200), local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike) 54.08km 1 point

Total points: 51


----------



## Bazzer (3 Sep 2022)

September 3rd Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Mere, M6 J19, reverse back to Culcheth, then home. 51 kms


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (4 Sep 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts

10-August 67 miles 2881ft ascent 3pts Chichester - Rowlands Castle-Petersfield- West Meon ( coffee & cake stop) - Cheriton-New Arlesford- Ropley- Froxfield-Petersfield-Chichester
14-August 46 miles 1930ft ascent 1pt A truncated version of 10th August cycle, returning via Horndean.
18-August 52m 2310ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Rowlands Castle- West Meon (cake stop) - Warnford-Old Winchester Hill- Denmead-Chalton- Rowlands Castle -Chichester
21-August 51 miles 2313ft ascent 2pts Chichester- Singleton- Chilgrove-Compton-South Harting- Milland-Midhurst- Graffham-Cocking-Chichester
28-August 59 miles 2730ft ascent 2 pts Sunday Group ride, a bit of a magical mystery tour led by myself, trying to add in some new lanes.
Chichester- Compton-South Harting- Goose Green- Nursted- Buriton- West Meon (cake and coffee)- north to cross A272- Filmore Hill-Bailey Green- Lower Bordean-East Meon- climb Harvest Lane to top of Butser Hill-Chalton-Chichester. 
31-August 55 miles 4442 ft ascent 2pts A few days in Mid -Wales, glorious cycling country. Rhayader- Elan Valley- Cwmystwyth-Ysbyty Ystwth- Ffair Rhos - retrace to Rhayader



Running total 61pts


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (4 Sep 2022)

Jan 4pts Feb 5pts Mar 9pts Apr 6pts May 5pts June 11pts July 9pts August 12pts

Kicked off September in mid Wales, just generally bimbling around enjoying the sunshine and scenery with a couple of longer rides.
1-September 48 miles 3750ft ascent 1pt Rhayader- RN8 to Llangurig- Llanidloes (cafe stop and BCQ question answered)- retrace to Rhayader using RN8 again, detouring to Hafren Forest via the Severn Way for a picnic enroute.



Running total 62pts


----------



## steverob (4 Sep 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd September: 31.40 miles* - An extended ride home from the LBS with my newly repaired wheel. Quick stop to drop off a backpack and then out again to finish the needed distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7747100426 - 1 point
*4th September: 34.79 miles* - Two qualifying rides in the same weekend for the first time since last February (used to do this a lot more often). Rode down to Lewknor via Haddenham and back via Chinnor - https://www.strava.com/activities/7752506766 - 1 point

*Total so far: 51 points*


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

4th September out early and clipped in before 5.45 am headed to Orlingbury,Isham , Burton Latimer,Twywell , Woodford, Geddington,Raunds ,Chelveston , Poddington, Little Irchester and home.

Total 42 miles 

Bike used Cougar steel road bike


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points

Sep 4 - 35.47 miles, 1,344ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, DIRFT, Kilsby, West Haddon, Cold Ashby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

Points in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 67


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 28/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Eyton-Old Woods-Myddle-Nonely-Commonwood-Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 73km. 1 point
> Total 68 points


04/09/22 Loppington-Brown Heath-Cockshutt-Hordley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Nonely-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Foxholes-Northwood-Home 52km 1 point 
Total 69 points


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Sep 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points
Jul 2 points
Aug 3 points

Aug 3 - 50.66km, 302m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7573242946)
Aug 5 - 51.49km, 173m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7584841663)
Aug 12 - 51.92km, 169m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7624809655)

A very lean August but still in.

53 points


----------



## slow scot (5 Sep 2022)

August. (Continued)

17th. (67kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
19th. (56km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
21st. (65kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora’s, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill, Leggart Terrace.
22nd. (62kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Park bridge, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
25th. (56km). As per 19th August.
27th. (70kms). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory Ride cafe, Bridge of Feugh, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
28th. (54kms). Hazlehead, Westhill cycleway, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora’s to Drum by flat road, Deeside line, Cults, North Deeside Road.
31st. (57kms). Alford, Suie hill, Auchleven, Brindy hill, Lord’s Throat, small hill road to Tillyfourie, Alford Road to Muir of Foulis turnoff, Kirkton of Tough, Alford.

September.

1st. (52km). Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.

Total points: 96


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Sep 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460
August 6th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Lighthorne, Newbold Pacey, Leamington 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7590842778
September 4th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Flecknoe, Badby, Preston Capes, Fenny Compton, Bishops Itchington, Whitnash, Warwick. 48 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7751522275


----------



## Eribiste (5 Sep 2022)

Here's my first offering for September, 51km + change flitting about the Worcestershire/Gloucestershire border.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7760465358


----------



## geocycle (7 Sep 2022)

7 September, ride to Crossthwaite and Lyth valley. 87 km and 910 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6807258

2 points

75 points this year.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 04/09/22 Loppington-Brown Heath-Cockshutt-Hordley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Nonely-Loppington-Horton-Ryebank-Foxholes-Northwood-Home 52km 1 point
> Total 69 points
> 07/09/22 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Eyton-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 51km. 1 point
> Total 70 points


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2022)

September contribution.


----------



## geocycle (10 Sep 2022)

10 September Malham and Settle with train home. 69km with 1100m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6809602

1 point
76 points for the year.


----------



## steverob (10 Sep 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd September: 31.40 miles* - An extended ride home from the LBS with my newly repaired wheel. Quick stop to drop off a backpack and then out again to finish the needed distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7747100426 - 1 point
*4th September: 34.79 miles* - Two qualifying rides in the same weekend for the first time since last February (used to do this a lot more often). Rode down to Lewknor via Haddenham and back via Chinnor - https://www.strava.com/activities/7752506766 - 1 point
*10th September: 50.84 miles* - Five short but steep climbs all the way to Wycombe and back. Got rained on twice, but middle part of ride was hot, sunny and very sweaty - https://www.strava.com/activities/7785758214 - 2 points

*Total so far: 53 points*


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Out early and clipped in by 5.30 am
First aim was Olney , Newton Blossomville , Astwood , Bromham Carlton , Hinwick , Little Irchester and home 

Total of 43 miles / 69 km

Bike used Cougar


----------



## gavgav (11 Sep 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

Running Total = 17 points


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km
4th August:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Old Woking-Englefield Green-Home. *55.2km
20th August:- *Pewsey-Devizes-Bradford-upon-Avon-Potterne-Urchfont-Chirton-North Newton. *100.3km
11th September:- *Egham-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Fifield-Ascot-Sunningdale-Chobham-Home. *51.3km*


----------



## bruce1530 (11 Sep 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point
July, 3 rides 3 points
Aug: 3 rides 4 points

11 Sep: Symington & Troon, 56k
18 Sep: Stewart & Kilmaurs, 50k


19 points


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Sep 2022)

11/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Sansaw-Clive-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Loppington-Lyneal-Colemere-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 75km. 1 point 
Total 71 points


----------



## tfc03 (11 Sep 2022)

First [possibly last!] for Sept. 

11/09: Ncl- Dinnington - Tranwell - Ogle - Kirkley - Saltwick - Dinnington 56.3km, 390m. elev., 

Total: 28 pnts


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Sep 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 63.2 km plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 62.6 km plus 3,477 ft of ascent)

*29 points*


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2022)

Sept 11th 40 miles ,1 point 
Holywell bay ,Luke's shop ,White cross ,Demelza ,St Columb Major ,Newquay ,Lane ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 102


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (12 Sep 2022)

Kicked off September in mid Wales, just generally bimbling around enjoying the sunshine and scenery with a couple of longer rides.
1-September 48 miles 3750ft ascent 1pt Rhayader- RN8 to Llangurig- Llanidloes (cafe stop and BCQ question answered)- retrace to Rhayader using RN8 again, detouring to Hafren Forest via the Severn Way for a picnic enroute.
11-September 69 miles 2342ft ascent 3pts Sunday Social Group Ride, a leisurely tour of Hants countryside and cafes. Chichester- Rowlands Castle (coffee stop) - Buriton- West Meon- Alresford ( lunch stop) - Tichborne via the water cress beds cycle route- Cheriton- Hinton Ampner- West Meon (more coffee!) - Chichester

Running total 65pt


----------



## Osprey (12 Sep 2022)

10th Sept. 58km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Maritime Quarter, Fabien Way, Crymlyn, Swansea, Upper Killay, Three Crosses, Welsh Moor, Llanridian. https://www.strava.com/activities/7784477377


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
12 Sep: 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m 1 point.
Total so far: 10 points


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Sep 2022)

January/August 2022 – 47 qualifying rides, 50 points

September 3rd 2022 Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid), a loop around Guilliers – out via Bourg Neuf and return via Esquiniac and Raserais (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), two loops around Pontmenard (also on the Shaper 200), local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike) 54.08km 1 point

*September 14th 2022 *Local lanes and some offroad tracks, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike), a Plaisance – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron loop, with a loop back to Geffray then an extra loop around Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 55.74km 1 point

Total points: 52


----------



## Domus (15 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 49 points


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

15th September (53.08km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

Running Total = 18 points


----------



## Chap sur le velo (16 Sep 2022)

Still no time to update properly - I'm curious as to my points total. However have completed this Months rides

Sat 10th Topped up the HubVelo Club ride into Essex and back to 50 miles
Thursday the 15th Had a 15km warm up round East London before heading for the Olympic Centre.
Handed over £6 for the 1mile road circuit and managed 30.98kms in 59'59"(too quick on the pause button!). 
https://www.strava.com/activities/7813550894
4KM home made 50.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Sep 2022)

January/August 2022 – 47 qualifying rides, 50 points

September 3rd 2022 Local lanes (on the Urban Shaper hybrid), a loop around Guilliers – out via Bourg Neuf and return via Esquiniac and Raserais (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), two loops around Pontmenard (also on the Shaper 200), local lanes and offroad tracks (on the RAID mountain bike) 54.08km 1 point

September 14th 2022 Local lanes and some offroad tracks, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the MASSI mountain bike), a Plaisance – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron loop, with a loop back to Geffray then an extra loop around Plaisance (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 55.74km 1 point

*September 16th 2022 *Two loops on the MASSI mountain bike – one short and very local, the second W then SW, taking in Briend, Fougerets, a previously uncycled stretch of the VP25 to Tréblou, then home via Guilliers and Esquiniac; a break for a long drink - then out on the Sensium 300 road bike for an 18km thrash up and down the D2 between Plaisane and Geffray, home for a mince pie then out for a final local 7.5km jaunt on the RAID mountain bike 63.99km 1 point

Total points: 53


----------



## geocycle (17 Sep 2022)

17 September, Dentdale (first frost). 102 km with 1335 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6814228

3 points
79 points for the year to date


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2022)

Sept 11th 40 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Luke's shop ,White cross ,Demelza ,St Columb Major ,Newquay ,Lane ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Sept 16th 40.8 miles ,1 point 
Holywell bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,Trelion ,Coombe ,Grampound ,Tregony ,Probus ,Trispen ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 47
Points in all challenges 103


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points*

*Sep 4 - 35.47 miles, 1,344ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, DIRFT, Kilsby, West Haddon, Cold Ashby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

*Sep 17 - 52.61 miles, 2,021ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Fenny Compton, Avon Dassett, Warmington, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Harbury, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Water, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 45
Points in all challenges 72


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Another early start and clipped in by 5.45 am heading towards Poddington first , Wymington , Yelden , Risely , Keysoe , Bolnhurst , Thurleigh , Milton Ernest , Felmersham , Hinwick , Little Irchester and home .

43 miles covered 
Bike used Dave Lloyd road bike


----------



## steverob (17 Sep 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd September: 31.40 miles* - An extended ride home from the LBS with my newly repaired wheel. Quick stop to drop off a backpack and then out again to finish the needed distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7747100426 - 1 point
*4th September: 34.79 miles* - Two qualifying rides in the same weekend for the first time since last February (used to do this a lot more often). Rode down to Lewknor via Haddenham and back via Chinnor - https://www.strava.com/activities/7752506766 - 1 point
*10th September: 50.84 miles* - Five short but steep climbs all the way to Wycombe and back. Got rained on twice, but middle part of ride was hot, sunny and very sweaty - https://www.strava.com/activities/7785758214 - 2 points
*17th September: 62.43 miles* - Ride to Buckingham and Milton Keynes almost ended in disaster as chain came off and jammed against frame. Had to walk 3 miles to Halfords to get it fixed, but they got it sorted so I could ride home - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 & https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232 - 3 points

*Total so far: 56 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 11/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Sansaw-Clive-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Loppington-Lyneal-Colemere-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home. 75km. 1 point
> Total 71 points



17/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Wykey-Eardiston-West Felton-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Lee-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Colemere-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 78km. 1 point 
Total 72 points


----------



## C R (18 Sep 2022)

September 18th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Shrawley, Astley Cross, Stourport, Hartlebury, Rushock, Cooksey Green, Crutch Ln, Droitwich, Hanbury Wharf, Shernal Green, Crowle, Worcester Woods, home. 

71.4km


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2022)

Sept 11th 40 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,Luke's shop ,White cross ,Demelza ,St Columb Major ,Newquay ,Lane ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Sept 16th 40.8 miles ,1 point
Holywell bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,Trelion ,Coombe ,Grampound ,Tregony ,Probus ,Trispen ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Sept 18th 31.6 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 111


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Sep 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

SEPTEMBER

*Sep 18*: Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Barwell, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Sharnford, Burbage, Hinckley, Stoke Golding, Sutton Cheney, Battram, Ellistown, Coalville 39.75 mi/ 63.97km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *67* *Points*


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Sep 2022)

January/ September 16th 2022 – 50 qualifying rides, 53 points

*September 18th 2022 *Out before lunch on the RAID mountain bike – local lanes and offroad paths/tracks – home for lunch then out on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike: a loop out to Raserais and Esquiniac, then two loops round Pontmenard, up to St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then home via Geffray and le Faux; re-filled the bidon, grabbed a slice of cake and out again on the Shaper 200 – up to Brignac via St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then S through Evriguet and home via Bourg Neuf and Esquiniac 56.59km 1 point

Total points: 54


----------



## steverob (19 Sep 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*3rd September: 31.40 miles* - An extended ride home from the LBS with my newly repaired wheel. Quick stop to drop off a backpack and then out again to finish the needed distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7747100426 - 1 point
*4th September: 34.79 miles* - Two qualifying rides in the same weekend for the first time since last February (used to do this a lot more often). Rode down to Lewknor via Haddenham and back via Chinnor - https://www.strava.com/activities/7752506766 - 1 point
*10th September: 50.84 miles* - Five short but steep climbs all the way to Wycombe and back. Got rained on twice, but middle part of ride was hot, sunny and very sweaty - https://www.strava.com/activities/7785758214 - 2 points
*17th September: 62.43 miles* - Ride to Buckingham and Milton Keynes almost ended in disaster as chain came off and jammed against frame. Had to walk 3 miles to Halfords to get it fixed, but they got it sorted so I could ride home - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 & https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232 - 3 points
*19th September: 33.51 miles* - Fairly simple unplanned loop, so threw in Chinnor Hill for a bit of a challenge - PR by almost a minute. Obviously less traffic today than usual, but wouldn't say it was completely quiet either - https://www.strava.com/activities/7832730504 - 1 point

*Total so far: 57 points*


----------



## Spinney (19 Sep 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*August
27th - 31 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*September
19th - 34 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*Total: 9 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 17/08/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Wykey-Eardiston-West Felton-Queens Head-Rednal-Hordley-Lee-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Colemere-Ellesmere-Coptiviney-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 78km. 1 point
> Total 72 points



19/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor on Dee-Worthenbury-Malpas-Higher Wych-Iscoyd-Bronnington-Fenns Bank-Whixall-Home 54km. 1 point 
Total 73 points


----------



## geocycle (19 Sep 2022)

19 September. Littledale and Jubilee Tower. 57 km or 36 miles with 863m of climbing.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6815629

1 point.
80 points for the year.


----------



## Saluki (19 Sep 2022)

January to the end July 2022 is 41 points so far.

14/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7636893134 Downham to Shouldham, Marham, Narborough to look at potential house exchange, South Acre, Gayton, King’s Lynn for coffee, back via Watlington, Wimbotsham and a loop of the block. 50 miles. 2 pts.
27/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7709905068 Downham to Long Sutton and back via King’s Lynn. 70km 1pt
28/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7715326272 Some village near Crowland, Burghley, Stamford, Around Rutland Water, Widershins, back the way we came. 50 miles 2 points

September.
18/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7827903197 Downham Market, West Dereham, Barton Bendish, Marham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Downham. 50km 1 pt

Total so far, 47


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.
July ~ 4 points.
August ~ 1 point. 

*September 
September 20th ~ 50.58 kms (32.43 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Valley, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Dothan, Gwalchmai, Llynfaes, Bodedern, Valley, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home. 

*Total 29 points. *


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (21 Sep 2022)

1-September 48 miles 3750ft ascent 1pt Rhayader- RN8 to Llangurig- Llanidloes (cafe stop and BCQ question answered)- retrace to Rhayader using RN8 again, detouring to Hafren Forest via the Severn Way for a picnic enroute.
11-September 69 miles 2342ft ascent 3pts Sunday Social Group Ride, a leisurely tour of Hants countryside and cafes. Chichester- Rowlands Castle (coffee stop) - Buriton- West Meon- Alresford ( lunch stop) - Tichborne via the water cress beds cycle route- Cheriton- Hinton Ampner- West Meon (more coffee!) - Chichester
21-September 33 miles 1700ft ascent 1pt Car assisted to meet up with a friend for a gentle paced ride in strong autumn sunshine. Coolham-Fittleworth-Kirdford-Plaistow- Shillinglee-Lugershall- Ebernoe- Kirdford- Bedham-Coolham

Running total 66pts


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Sep 2022)

January/ September 16th 2022 – 50 qualifying rides, 53 points

September 18th 2022 Out before lunch on the RAID mountain bike – local lanes and offroad paths/tracks – home for lunch then out on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike: a loop out to Raserais and Esquiniac, then two loops round Pontmenard, up to St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then home via Geffray and le Faux; re-filled the bidon, grabbed a slice of cake and out again on the Shaper 200 – up to Brignac via St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then S through Evriguet and home via Bourg Neuf and Esquiniac 56.59km 1 point

*September 21st 2022 *A loop round Pontmenard then down to Raserais and Esquiniac (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), home for a sandwich then out on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, Kerminy, Evriguet, Guilliers, Kersamson, la Ville Hein, Kerpiton, Crétudel, Loyat and Mauron to pick up my van after its service - bike in the back of the van, drive home then straight out again on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Geffray and back to St Brieuc-de-Mauron 76.80km 1 point

Total points: 55


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Sep 2022)

January/ September 16th 2022 – 50 qualifying rides, 53 points

September 18th 2022 Out before lunch on the RAID mountain bike – local lanes and offroad paths/tracks – home for lunch then out on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike: a loop out to Raserais and Esquiniac, then two loops round Pontmenard, up to St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then home via Geffray and le Faux; re-filled the bidon, grabbed a slice of cake and out again on the Shaper 200 – up to Brignac via St Brieuc-de-Mauron, then S through Evriguet and home via Bourg Neuf and Esquiniac 56.59km 1 point

September 21st 2022 A loop round Pontmenard then down to Raserais and Esquiniac (on the Urban Shaper hybrid bike), home for a sandwich then out on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, Kerminy, Evriguet, Guilliers, Kersamson, la Ville Hein, Kerpiton, Crétudel, Loyat and Mauron to pick up my van after its service - bike in the back of the van, drive home then straight out again on the Sensium 300 road bike: Plaisance, St Brieuc-de-Mauron, Geffray and back to St Brieuc-de-Mauron 76.80km 1 point

*September 22nd 2022 *Local tracks, lanes and offroad paths on the MASSI mountain bike, then out on the Sensium 300 road bike: Brignac, la Riaye, Villot, Corbinais, Brignac, Evriguet, St Brieuc-de-Mauron and Plaisance; home for a slice of carrot cake and another bike change – out on the RAID mountain bike for more offroad fun and to soak up some warm afternoon sun 53.54km 1 point

Total points: 56


----------



## tfc03 (23 Sep 2022)

Second, and probably last, for Sept.

18/09: Ncl- Ponteland - Matfen - Whittle Dene - Callerton - Ncl: 65.9km, 450m. elev.,

Total: 29 pnts


----------



## Domus (23 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points

Running total 51 points


----------



## Saluki (24 Sep 2022)

January to the end July 2022 is 41 points so far.

14/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7636893134 Downham to Shouldham, Marham, Narborough to look at potential house exchange, South Acre, Gayton, King’s Lynn for coffee, back via Watlington, Wimbotsham and a loop of the block. 50 miles. 2 pts.
27/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7709905068 Downham to Long Sutton and back via King’s Lynn. 70km 1pt
28/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7715326272 Some village near Crowland, Burghley, Stamford, Around Rutland Water, Widershins, back the way we came. 50 miles 2 points

September.
18/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7827903197 Downham Market, West Dereham, Barton Bendish, Marham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
24/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7858856677 Norwich, Horsford, Corpusty, Oulton, Horsford, Hellesdon, Home. 51.51km 1pt

Total so far, 48


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Another early start and another destination in mind before i left
First up was Orlingbury , Foxhall , Dingley (1st couple of inclines made me realise wrong bike) then Sutton Bassett , Wootton By Welland ,Ashley , Stoke Albany , Desborough , Rothwell , Broughton , Pytchley and home with 43 miles .

Bike used Dave Lloyd


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Sep 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

SEPTEMBER

*Sep 18*: Coalville, Bagworth, Kirkby Mallory, Barwell, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Sharnford, Burbage, Hinckley, Stoke Golding, Sutton Cheney, Battram, Ellistown, Coalville 39.75 mi/ 63.97km *1 Point
Sep 25: *Coalville, Nailstone, Market Bosworth, Upton, Orton, Austrey, Rosliston, Measham, Swepstone, Ibstock, Coalville 51.80 mi/83.36km *2 Points*

Month Total: *3* *Points*
Challenge Total: *69* *Points*


----------



## T4tomo (25 Sep 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June 6 pts
July 4 pts
Aug 2 pts
Sept 1 pts*
25/9 33.0 m / 53.0km 1909ft to Tring
*Cumul 28 pts*


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points

Sep 4 - 35.47 miles, 1,344ft - 1 point *Bilton, Hillmorton, DIRFT, Kilsby, West Haddon, Cold Ashby, Welford, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

*Sep 17 - 52.61 miles, 2,021ft - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Southam, Bishops Itchington, Knightcote, Fenny Compton, Avon Dassett, Warmington, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishops Itchington, Harbury, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings, Hill, Kites Hardwick, Draycote Water, Dunchurch, Cawston, home.

*Sep 25 - 66.29 miles, 2,761ft - 3 points *Bilton, Rugby, Brownsover, Newton, Catthorpe, Swinford, Stanford on Avon, Cold Ashby, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Foxhall, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Kettering, Great Cransley, Loddington, Orton, Foxhall, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Dunsmore, Clifton upon Dunsmore, Rugby, home.

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 75


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 19/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Overton-Bangor on Dee-Worthenbury-Malpas-Higher Wych-Iscoyd-Bronnington-Fenns Bank-Whixall-Home 54km. 1 point
> Total 73 points



25/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Loppington-Horton-Wem-Edstaston-Tilstock-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Coptiviney -Welshampton-Northwood-Home 76km. 1 point 
Total 74 points


----------



## Saluki (26 Sep 2022)

January to the end July 2022 is 41 points so far.

14/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7636893134 Downham to Shouldham, Marham, Narborough to look at potential house exchange, South Acre, Gayton, King’s Lynn for coffee, back via Watlington, Wimbotsham and a loop of the block. 50 miles. 2 pts.
27/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7709905068 Downham to Long Sutton and back via King’s Lynn. 70km 1pt
28/08/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7715326272 Some village near Crowland, Burghley, Stamford, Around Rutland Water, Widershins, back the way we came. 50 miles 2 points

September.
18/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7827903197 Downham Market, West Dereham, Barton Bendish, Marham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
24/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7858856677 Norwich, Horsford, Corpusty, Oulton, Horsford, Hellesdon, Home. 51.51km 1pt
25/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7865671089 Norwich, Spixworth, Tuttington, South Repps, Cromer (lunch provided by Morrisons meal deal) back via Antingham, Felmingham, Skeyton, Frettenham, Spixworth, Catton. 55 miles. 2 points

Total so far, 50


----------



## Domus (26 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day1 70.25 Kms 1 point

Running total 52 points


----------



## Fiona R (27 Sep 2022)

*September 2022

Sun 11th 64km 864m **Galloway Forest Gravel Loop* Balmaclellan-New Galloway-Clatteringshaws-Loch Stroan-Bennan-New Galloway-Balmaclellan *1pt
Thurs 15th 62km 1081m **Big Country Loop* Dallash-Black Loch-Loch Dee-Loch Trool-GlenTrool-Cordorcan-Boreland-Minngaff-Dallash *1pt
Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 76*


----------



## Domus (28 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 54 points


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 25/09/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Loppington-Horton-Wem-Edstaston-Tilstock-Whixall-Northwood-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Coptiviney -Welshampton-Northwood-Home 76km. 1 point
> Total 74 points



28/09/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 52km. 1 point 
Total 75 points


----------



## Domus (30 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 55 points


----------



## Domus (30 Sep 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 56 points


----------



## geocycle (30 Sep 2022)

September report. A relatively light month with just four qualifying rides due to family commitments at the beginning and end.

Qualifying rides

7 September, ride to Crossthwaite and Lyth valley. 87 km and 910 m of climbing.
10 September Malham and Settle with train home. 69km with 1100m of climbing.
17 September, Dentdale (first frost). 102 km with 1335 m of climbing.
19 September. Littledale and Jubilee Tower. 57 km or 36 miles with 863m of climbing.


September 7 points
Total September 377 miles (606 Km)
Year to date 3844 miles or (6186 km)

Cumulative yearly total points 80 points


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2022)

Usual end of the month update - I was thinking about one last challenge ride today, but decided to take the train both ways instead

September 2nd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Little & Great Bealings, Tuddenham, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 59.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7741763045
September 3rd, Felixstowe, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew & Nacton, 62.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7747689761
September 5th, Newbourne, Martlesham, Woodbridge, Rendlesham, Snape, Saxmundham, Yoxford, Bramfield, Brampton, Redisham & Beccles, 81.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7757857247
September 6th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew, Ipswich & Nacton, 52km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7763709491
September 11th, Walton, Felixstowe, Trimley, Kirton, Bucklesham, Ipswich & Nacton, 52.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7791804153 September 12th, As per September 5th, but slightly different start & end sections, 82.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7795727662
September 19th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Claydon, Bramford, Sproughton, Washbrook, Tattingstone, Holbrook, Freston, Ipswich, Bucklesham, Kirton & Falkenham, 96km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7833092070


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km
4th August:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Old Woking-Englefield Green-Home. *55.2km
20th August:- *Pewsey-Devizes-Bradford-upon-Avon-Potterne-Urchfont-Chirton-North Newton. *100.3km
11th September:- *Egham-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Fifield-Ascot-Sunningdale-Chobham-Home. *51.3km
1st October:- *Chertsey-Walton-Cobham-Effingham-Great Bookham-Hersham-Walton-Home. *62.1km*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 115


----------



## Osprey (1 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st. 32miles. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Upper killay, Welshmoor, Llanrhidian, Scurlage, PortEynon, Scurlage, Burry Green, Llanridian. https://www.strava.com/activities/7893504523


----------



## Willd (1 Oct 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points

Oct 1 - 31.73 miles, 917ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Hopsford, Shilton, Coventry (Sowe Common, Wood End, Henley Green, Bell Green, Wyken Green, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 76


----------



## geocycle (1 Oct 2022)

1 October. Kendal. 85 km or 53 miles with 1260 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6823923

2 points for the ride.
82 points for the year


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Up early and clipped in by 6am
Headed out of town to Irchester , Hinwick , Harrold , Lavendon , Olney , Weston Underwood , Horton , Denton , Earls Barton , Mears Ashby and Home 43 miles or 69km
Bike Used Dunelt fixed gear


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2022)

Just two more months to go.
October 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 38.2 miles/61.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7894663124


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2022)

1/10. Saturday afternoon meander. 51.6km

September rides not reported.

5/9. Afternoon Ride - heavy legs after a lot of walking yesterday. 52km
17/9. 75km for my 75th birthday. 75km
19/9. Afternoon Ride  56.1km
40 points to date.


----------



## Eribiste (2 Oct 2022)

Nice ride out this morning around and up and down the Lenches. Doing that many Lenches in one ride is tantamount to self flagellation.
Anyway, about 53 km clocked up. https://www.strava.com/activities/7898073188. The Strava track shows just short of 49 kms but I fluffed the button pressing on the Garmin in the dark and didn't record the first 5 or 6 km.


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2022)

October 2nd 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Baughton, Ryall, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, The Combertons, Pershore, Drakes Broughton, Stoulton, Littleworth and home. 

67.5km


----------



## Jon George (2 Oct 2022)

*2nd October*
Loops within loops around North Ipswich.
52km. 1 point

*Running Total: 13 Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 28/09/22 Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 52km. 1 point
> Total 75 points



02/10/22 Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Queens Head-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Maesbrook-Llanymynech-Llansanffraidd ym Mechan-Llangedwyn-Pen Y Bont-Maesbury -Babbinswood-Whittington-Ellesmere 78km. 1 point 
Total 76 points


----------



## steverob (2 Oct 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*2nd October: 32.32 miles* - Almost everything that could have occured this weekend to stop me going out on the bike did happen, but I still managed to squeeze in a ride right at the last gasp with a slight variation on my usual fast 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/7901337160 - 1 point

*Total so far: 58 points*


----------



## footloose crow (2 Oct 2022)

October done! 
2 Oct: Truro-Stithians- Marazion - Hayle- Troon- Truro. 103km. 1400m uphill.


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Oct 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points
Jul 2 points
Aug 3 points

Sep 20 - 50.28km, 83m (https://www.strava.com/activities/7837458601) 

Just the one for Sep, quite a few shorter rides but little time on the bike last month.

54 points


----------



## slow scot (4 Oct 2022)

September. (Continued)

7th. (53 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora’s, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
10th. (64 kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora’s, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill, Leggart Terrace.
11th. (52 kms). As per 7th September.
13th. (52 kms). As per 7th September.
14th. (50 kms). Ballater, South Deeside road, Lochnagar distillery, Balmoral, Old Military road to Gairn Shiel lodge and bridge, return same way to Balmoral, South Deeside, north Muick road to Birkhall, south Muick road back to Ballater.
17th. (68 kms). Deeside line to Duthie park, Wellington road, return same way, Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (69kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Tollohill, Leggart Terrace.
20th. (56 kms). Drop car off at Wellington road, Duthie park, Deeside line, then as per 7th September.

October.

1st. (56km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
3rd. (56 kms). As per 1st October, but in reverse.

Total Points: 106


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/10/22 Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Queens Head-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Maesbrook-Llanymynech-Llansanffraidd ym Mechan-Llangedwyn-Pen Y Bont-Maesbury -Babbinswood-Whittington-Ellesmere 78km. 1 point
> Total 76 points



05/10/22 Horton-Creamore-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Myddle-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point 
Total 77 points


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Milkfloat (6 Oct 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460
August 6th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Lighthorne, Newbold Pacey, Leamington 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7590842778
September 4th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Flecknoe, Badby, Preston Capes, Fenny Compton, Bishops Itchington, Whitnash, Warwick. 48 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7751522275
October 2nd - Ludlow, Cleobury Mortimer, Pensax, Great Whitley, Ombersley, Inkberrow, Studley, Bearley, Warwick 65 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7900600037


----------



## Domus (6 Oct 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points

Running total 58 points


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Oct 2022)

January/September 2022 – 53 qualifying rides, 56 points

* October 6th 2022 *Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 87.13km 2 points

Total points: 58


----------



## Willd (8 Oct 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points*

*Oct 1 - 31.73 miles, 917ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Hopsford, Shilton, Coventry (Sowe Common, Wood End, Henley Green, Bell Green, Wyken Green, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Oct 8 - 51.48 miles, 1,787ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Horeston Grange, St Nicholas Park), Atherstone, Grendon, Grendon Common, Baddersley Ensor, Baxterley, Bentley Common, Bentley, Church End, Ansley, Astley, Bedworth Woodlands, Mount Pleasant, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 51
Points in all challenges 78


----------



## gavgav (8 Oct 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

15th September (53.08km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

8th October (54.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

Running Total = 19 points


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2022)

Up early ish but not jumping to get out this morning , no route or destination in mind as i set off with first aim was Ecton then Round Overstone park and into Moulton , Boughton , Church Brampton , Chapel Brampton , Brixworth , Out towards Scaldwell , Lamport , Old , Mawsley . Old , Hannington , Hardwick and home .

A total of 38 miles or 61 km which i was quite happy with very chilly at first but once the sun got up and shining it was bliss with it on my back.

Bike used Cougar steel road bike


----------



## 13 rider (9 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point 
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 51
Points in all challenges 117


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Oct 2022)

January/September 2022 – 53 qualifying rides, 56 points

October 6th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 87.13km 2 points

*October 9th 2022 *Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – l'Hôpital Bézon – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 53.51km 1 point

Total points: 59


----------



## geocycle (9 Oct 2022)

9 October Lytham 111 km or 69 miles with just 622 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6829321

3 points
85 points for the year.


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 05/10/22 Horton-Creamore-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Myddle-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point
> Total 77 points



09/10/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Stanton-Booley-Hodnet-Hawkstone-Weston under Redcastle-Soulton-Wem-Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86km 2 points 
Total 79 points


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*2nd October: 32.32 miles* - Almost everything that could have occured this weekend to stop me going out on the bike did happen, but I still managed to squeeze in a ride right at the last gasp with a slight variation on my usual fast 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/7901337160 - 1 point
*9th October: 74.44 miles* - Starting at Chalfont, made a trip down to and around Heathrow Airport. Missed a train home by minutes so had to cycle the rest (rather than wait an hour) which added 12 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002 - 3 points

*Total so far: 61 points*


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 10th 31.14 miles ,1 point
As per the 1st but clockwise this time

Points in this challenge 52
Points in all challenges 122


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (10 Oct 2022)

Jan to Sept 66pts

A slow start to October
9-Oct 59.5 miles 3117 ft ascent 2pts Sunday social group ride Chichester-Goodwood-East Dean-Duncton-Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford-Plaistow-Shillinglee-Lickfold-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester (also reported in Annual Simplified Climbing challenge)

YTD 68pts


----------



## dickyknees (11 Oct 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.
July ~ 4 points.
August ~ 1 point. 
September ~ 1 point. 

*October 
October 11th ~ 50.88 kms (31.62 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley loop, home. 

*Total 30 points.*


----------



## Fiona R (12 Oct 2022)

*October 2022

Sat 8th 57km 263m **Bristol Gravel exploring *Home-Bristol-Westerleigh-Warmley-Bitton-River Avon Trail-Brislington-Bristol-Home *1pt
Sun 9th 55km 453m **Clevedon Loop* Home-Nailsea-Kenn-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Walton in Gordano-Portishead-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 83*


----------



## geocycle (13 Oct 2022)

13 October. Trough of Bowland and Whalley Abbey. 112 km or 70 miles with 1656 m of ascent.

Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6832205

3 points for the ride
88 points for the year.


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2022)

October 16th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Crutch Ln, Upton Warren, Stoke Heath, Stoke Pound, Upper Bentley, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Phepson, Crowle, White Ladies, Egdon, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home. 

70.7km


----------



## Eribiste (16 Oct 2022)

A morning ride around Worcestershire (a bit of). Pershore, Norton, Kempsey, Strensham, Twyning. Tewkesbury and home.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/9801247383, a whisker short of 52 klicks.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Oct 2022)

*Jan-March 3 pts
April 6 pts
May 6 pts.
June 6 pts
July 4 pts
Aug 2 pts
Sept 1 pts

Oct:*
12th Around the D roads of Haute Vienne 32.5m 52.0km 1647ft 1pt
16th Out to Bucks, 52.3m, 83.7km 2487ft 2pts

*Cumul 31 pts*


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 09/10/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Myddle-Yorton-Grinshill-Acton Reynald-Stanton-Booley-Hodnet-Hawkstone-Weston under Redcastle-Soulton-Wem-Loppington-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86km 2 points
> Total 79 points



16/10/22 Horton-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Grafton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 56km. 1 point 
Total 80 points


----------



## steverob (16 Oct 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*2nd October: 32.32 miles* - Almost everything that could have occured this weekend to stop me going out on the bike did happen, but I still managed to squeeze in a ride right at the last gasp with a slight variation on my usual fast 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/7901337160 - 1 point
*9th October: 74.44 miles* - Starting at Chalfont, made a trip down to and around Heathrow Airport. Missed a train home by minutes so had to cycle the rest (rather than wait an hour) which added 12 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002 - 3 points
*16th October: 31.41 miles* - Up Stablebridge Lane and continued on into Wendover Woods - used to be a climb I did regularly, but now it's a once a year thing. Added on a lap around town to bring me up to the required distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7973147453 - 1 point

*Total so far: 62 points*


----------



## Domus (16 Oct 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point

Running total 59 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Oct 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

September: *3 Points*

OCTOBER 

*Oct 16*: Nuneaton, Bulkington, Brinklow, Birdingbury, Grandborough, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, Cawston, Ansty, Shilton, Nuneaton 50.07 mi/ 80.58km *2 Points*

Month Total: *2* *Points*
Challenge Total: *71* *Points*


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (19 Oct 2022)

Jan to Sept 66pts

9-Oct 59.5 miles 3117 ft ascent 2pts Sunday social group ride Chichester-Goodwood-East Dean-Duncton-Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford-Plaistow-Shillinglee-Lickfold-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester (also reported in Annual Simplified Climbing challenge)
18-Oct 79 miles 4390ft ascent 3pts Chichester-Compton-Buriton-West Meon-Ropley-Four Marks-Newton Valence-Hawkley - Priors Dean- descend Stoner Hill- short section A272 to Langrish-Buriton - Compton-Stansted-Chichester (also reported in Annual Simplified Climbing challenge)

YTD 71pts


----------



## 13 rider (19 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 10th 31.14 miles ,1 point
As per the 1st but clockwise this time
Oct 19th 31.4 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 53
Points in all challenges 123


----------



## 13 rider (22 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 10th 31.14 miles ,1 point
As per the 1st but clockwise this time
Oct 19th 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 22nd 34.3 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 54
Points in all challenges 124


----------



## aferris2 (22 Oct 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
12 Sep: 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m 1 point.
22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m. 1 point
Total so far: 11 points


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*August
27th - 31 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*September
19th - 34 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*October
22nd - 34 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*Total: 9 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Oct 2022)

January/September 2022 – 53 qualifying rides, 56 points

October 6th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 87.13km 2 points

October 9th 2022 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – l'Hôpital Bézon – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 53.51km 1 point

*October 22nd 2022 *Up to Kerminy then a loop around Esquiniac and Raserais (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), a short and very local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike), a Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance loop (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 52.55km 1 point

Total points: 60


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Oct 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point
July, 3 rides 3 points
Aug: 3 rides 4 points
Sep: 2 rides 2 points

Oct 22: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Torranyard-Dunlop. Heavy rain, nice soup. 51k
Oct 29: A trip to Moscow. 70k


21 points


----------



## Saluki (22 Oct 2022)

January to the end August 2022 is 46points so far.

September.
18/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7827903197 Downham Market, West Dereham, Barton Bendish, Marham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
24/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7858856677 Norwich, Horsford, Corpusty, Oulton, Horsford, Hellesdon, Home. 51.51km 1pt
25/09/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7865671089 Norwich, Spixworth, Tuttington, South Repps, Cromer (lunch provided by Morrisons meal deal) back via Antingham, Felmingham, Skeyton, Frettenham, Spixworth, Catton. 55 miles. 2 points

October
08/10/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7930694288 Downham Market, Terrington St John, Sutton Bridge, King’s Lynn, Watlington, Downham. 50 miles 2pts
15/10/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/7966930009 Norwich, Colney, Hethersett, Wymondham, Hethel, Keswick, Norwich 50km 1pt
22/10/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/8001730925 Downham Market, St Johns Fen End, Terrington St John, Butlers Close, Wiggenhall St Mary MagdAllen, Wimbotsham, Downham. 60km 1pt

54 points so far.


----------



## steverob (23 Oct 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*2nd October: 32.32 miles* - Almost everything that could have occured this weekend to stop me going out on the bike did happen, but I still managed to squeeze in a ride right at the last gasp with a slight variation on my usual fast 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/7901337160 - 1 point
*9th October: 74.44 miles* - Starting at Chalfont, made a trip down to and around Heathrow Airport. Missed a train home by minutes so had to cycle the rest (rather than wait an hour) which added 12 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002 - 3 points
*16th October: 31.41 miles* - Up Stablebridge Lane and continued on into Wendover Woods - used to be a climb I did regularly, but now it's a once a year thing. Added on a lap around town to bring me up to the required distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7973147453 - 1 point
*22nd October: 33.38 miles* - Still just about shorts weather so did the classic up, down, up, down from Chearsley to Ashendon for the first time in a few years - https://www.strava.com/activities/8002260473 - 1 point

*Total so far: 63 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 16/10/22 Horton-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Yeaton-Grafton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 56km. 1 point
> Total 80 points


23/10/22 Whixall-Hollinswood-Edstaston-Ryebank-Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point 
Total 81 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 10th 31.14 miles ,1 point
As per the 1st but clockwise this time
Oct 19th 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 22nd 34.3 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 24th ,32.5 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop plus diversion past a flood 

Points in this challenge 55
Points in all challenges 125


----------



## tfc03 (24 Oct 2022)

Think if I wasnt doing this challenge I would have given up for the Year! [which i guess is the point] 
October done: 

23/10: Ncl- Belsay- Whalton - Shilvington - Kirkley - Saltwick - Ncl: 57.9km, 380m. elev.,

Total: 30 pnts


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (25 Oct 2022)

Jan to Sept 66pts

9-Oct 59.5 miles 3117 ft ascent 2pts Sunday social group ride Chichester-Goodwood-East Dean-Duncton-Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford-Plaistow-Shillinglee-Lickfold-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester (also reported in Annual Simplified Climbing challenge)
18-Oct 79 miles 4390ft ascent 3pts Chichester-Compton-Buriton-West Meon-Ropley-Four Marks-Newton Valence-Hawkley - Priors Dean- descend Stoner Hill- short section A272 to Langrish-Buriton - Compton-Stansted-Chichester (also reported in Annual Simplified Climbing challenge)
25-Oct 32.4 miles 1880ft ascent 1pt Coolham-Fittleworth-Bedham- Kirdford-Northchapel-Lugershall-Ebernoe-Kirdford-Bedham-Coolham

YTD 72pts


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 Oct 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points
Jul 2 points
Aug 3 points
Sep 1 point

It has been a very wet and windy October here in Taiwan. I didn't think I was going to get out at all this month but the weather broke on Monday and it was a beautiful morning this morning so made the most of it before work.

Oct 26 - 51.17km, 97m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8019841950) 

55 points


----------



## Willd (26 Oct 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points

Oct 1 - 31.73 miles, 917ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Hopsford, Shilton, Coventry (Sowe Common, Wood End, Henley Green, Bell Green, Wyken Green, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Oct 8 - 51.48 miles, 1,787ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Horeston Grange, St Nicholas Park), Atherstone, Grendon, Grendon Common, Baddersley Ensor, Baxterley, Bentley Common, Bentley, Church End, Ansley, Astley, Bedworth Woodlands, Mount Pleasant, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Oct 25 - 66.03 miles, 2,208ft - 3 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Wolvey, Burbage, Hinckley, Stoke Golding, Dadlington, Shenton, Far Coton, Congerstone, Gopsall Park, Norton Juxta Twycross, Twycross, Little Twycross, Bilstone, Congerstone, Far Coton, Shenton, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Easenhall, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Harborough Parva / Magna / Parva, Cathiron, Little Lawford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 54
Points in all challenges 84


----------



## Domus (26 Oct 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 60 points


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 23/10/22 Whixall-Hollinswood-Edstaston-Ryebank-Horton-Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton-Cockshutt-English Frankton-Lyneal-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point
> Total 81 points



26/10/22 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley Green-Clive-Yorton-Alderton-Myddle Marton-Loppington-Colemere _-Lyneal-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home. 51Km. 1 point 
Total 82 points


----------



## geocycle (27 Oct 2022)

27 October Wet ride to Staveley. 103 km or 62 miles with 1400 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6841550

3 points today
91 points to date.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Oct 2022)

October 6th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 87.13km 2 points

October 9th 2022 Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – l'Hôpital Bézon – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron 53.51km 1 point

October 22nd 2022 Up to Kerminy then a loop around Esquiniac and Raserais (on the Shaper 200 hybrid bike), a short and very local loop (on the MASSI mountain bike), a Plaisance – Kerminy – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Plaisance loop (on the Sensium 300 road bike) 52.55km 1 point

*October 28th 2022 *Local offroad trails, including a loop around Pontmenard (on the RAID mountain bike), _a banana and some dates for lunch, slung the road bike in the back of the van and drove to Mauron:_ Mauron – Grancastel – Mauron 54.25km 1 point

Total points: 61


----------



## Bazzer (28 Oct 2022)

October 28th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lowton, Hermitage Green ,Winwick, Houghton Green, Croft, then several circles of Croft, as I couldn't trust my legs to be any sensible distance from home. 51.5 Kms.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Oct 2022)

Just 2 rides all month! Once again this challenge proves its worth. Been travelling so would have been easier not to do either. Avoided hills and stuck close to old Father Thames.

After a nearly a months gap managed 50 km round the Royal Parks (and a visit to a Trek showroom!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7973839657 

50 miles (83km) on a very windy day. Headed straight into it SW London where I grew up. Hampton Court and back via Richmond Park.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8023978943



Still in the game. Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
Need to update the summer to see what my running total of points is. Total rides and distance down from last year but already more climbing achieved.


----------



## steverob (29 Oct 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*2nd October: 32.32 miles* - Almost everything that could have occured this weekend to stop me going out on the bike did happen, but I still managed to squeeze in a ride right at the last gasp with a slight variation on my usual fast 50km route - https://www.strava.com/activities/7901337160 - 1 point
*9th October: 74.44 miles* - Starting at Chalfont, made a trip down to and around Heathrow Airport. Missed a train home by minutes so had to cycle the rest (rather than wait an hour) which added 12 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002 - 3 points
*16th October: 31.41 miles* - Up Stablebridge Lane and continued on into Wendover Woods - used to be a climb I did regularly, but now it's a once a year thing. Added on a lap around town to bring me up to the required distance - https://www.strava.com/activities/7973147453 - 1 point
*22nd October: 33.38 miles* - Still just about shorts weather so did the classic up, down, up, down from Chearsley to Ashendon for the first time in a few years - https://www.strava.com/activities/8002260473 - 1 point
*29th October: 35.39 miles* - Extended my standard fast flat 50km to go out to Marsh Gibbon. Tailwind going out and some rather warm temperatures for late October certainly made this an enjoyable ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/8037998440 - 1 point

*Total so far: 64 points*


----------



## C R (30 Oct 2022)

October 30th 

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Long Green, Mythe Bridge, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Drakes Broughton, Stoulton, Littleworth and then Home. 

60.5km


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2022)

Oct 1st 31.21 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 9th 53.30 miles ,2 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Congerstone ,Orton ,Upton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Oct 10th 31.14 miles ,1 point
As per the 1st but clockwise this time
Oct 19th 31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Oct 22nd 34.3 miles ,1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Cropston ,Anstey
Oct 24th ,32.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop plus diversion past a flood
Oct 30th 31.5 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 56
Points in all challenges 126


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

15th September (53.08km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

8th October (54.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

30th October (55.65km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Forton-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

Running Total = 20 points


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Oct 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total *63.2 km* plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *62.6 km* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 81.3 km / *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)

*31 points*


----------



## geocycle (30 Oct 2022)

October report. A good month with four qualifying rides including three metric centuries.

Qualifying rides

1 October. Kendal. 85 km or 53 miles with 1260 m of climbing.
9 October Lytham 111 km or 69 miles with just 622 m of climbing.
13 October. Trough of Bowland and Whalley Abbey. 112 km or 70 miles with 1656 m of ascent.
27 October Wet ride to Staveley. 103 km or 62 miles with 1400 m of climbing.

October 11 points
Total October 448 miles (721 Km)
Year to date 4292 miles or (6907km)

Cumulative yearly total points 91


----------



## Willd (30 Oct 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points

Oct 1 - 31.73 miles, 917ft - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Hopsford, Shilton, Coventry (Sowe Common, Wood End, Henley Green, Bell Green, Wyken Green, Wyken, Binley), Brinklow, Bretford, Brandon, Wolston, Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*Oct 8 - 51.48 miles, 1,787ft - 2 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Five Ways, Bulkington, Nuneaton (Whitestone, Attleborough, Horeston Grange, St Nicholas Park), Atherstone, Grendon, Grendon Common, Baddersley Ensor, Baxterley, Bentley Common, Bentley, Church End, Ansley, Astley, Bedworth Woodlands, Mount Pleasant, Bulkington, Shilton, Brinklow, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Oct 25 - 66.03 miles, 2,208ft - 3 points *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Wolvey, Burbage, Hinckley, Stoke Golding, Dadlington, Shenton, Far Coton, Congerstone, Gopsall Park, Norton Juxta Twycross, Twycross, Little Twycross, Bilstone, Congerstone, Far Coton, Shenton, Dadlington, Stoke Golding, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Easenhall, Harborough Magna, Cathiron, Little Lawford, Harborough Parva / Magna / Parva, Cathiron, Little Lawford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Oct 30 - 34.30 miles, 1,332ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Woolscott, Grandborough, Sawbridge, Flecknoe, Staverton, Newnham, Daventry, Barby, Hillmorton, Rugby, Newbold on Avon, home.

Points in this challenge 55
Points in all challenges 85


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 26/10/22 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley Green-Clive-Yorton-Alderton-Myddle Marton-Loppington-Colemere _-Lyneal-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-Home. 51Km. 1 point
> Total 82 points


30/10/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Stanwardine-Ruyton XI Towns-Baschurch-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Wem-Wolverley-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 82km. 2 points 
Total 84 points


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Up early no route in min , so headed up mad mile with an open mind ended up going to Sywell , Billing Aquadrome , Quinton , Hanslope , Tathall End , Stoke Goldington , Hackleton , Yardley hastings , Castle Asby , Earles Barton , Wilby and home .

43 miles or 69 kilometres

Bike used 50's Pollard single speed @Juan Kog


----------



## Domus (31 Oct 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point
October 31 Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 61 points


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Oct 2022)

Not a very productive month, I've struggling with several minor niggles.

9/10. Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, Knutsford, Tatton Park  31.3km
22/10. Rostherne (start/end), Bucklow Hill, Great Budworth, Arley Hall, Appleton. 33.9km
25/10. Ashley, Ollerton, Over Peover, Marthall, Great Warford, Ashley  51.8km

43 points to date.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2022)

Usual end of the month update with 10 qualifying rides. 

October 1st, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham, 61.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7894663124
October2nd, Snetterton, Shropham, Breckles, Rockland St. Peter, Attleborough, New & Old Buckenham, Eccles & Snetterton, 51.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7900195017
October 3rd, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave & Foxhall, 58.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7905038945
October 7th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kegrave, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 53.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7925741688
October 8th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew, Ipswich & Nacton, 54.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7931206677
October 15th, Same as October 7th, 53.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/7966249870
October 22nd, Walton, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew & Foxhall, 65.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8002056853
October 26th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere St, Andrew & Bucklesham, 72.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8022203033
October 29th, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, Ipswich & Nacton, 71.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8037026184
October 31st, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew, Ipswich & Nacton, 69.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8047992815

November's starter will have to wait until at least Friday as I have to go back to work after 11 days off.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 30/10/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Lee-Bagley-Stanwardine-Ruyton XI Towns-Baschurch-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Wem-Wolverley-Lyneal-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 82km. 2 points
> Total 84 points
> 02/11/22 Horton-Loppington-Burlton-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 54km 1point
> Total 85 points


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2022)

November 2nd


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2022)

Nov 3rd ,31.7 miles ,1 point 
Ragdale loop 

Points in this challenge 57
Points in all challenges 127


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Nov 2022)

Jan to Oct 72pts

2-Nov 48 miles 1720ft ascent 1pt. Joined the midweek group cycle on a very windy but mild morning. Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Buriton-West Meon - Mercury Park-Clanfield-Rowlands-Chichester

YTD 73pts


----------



## geocycle (3 Nov 2022)

3 November Impromptu ride to Settle and Ingleton. 104 km or 64 miles with 1065 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6846290
3 points
94 points this year.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Nov 2022)

3/11. Ashley, Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Tabley, B5569. 50.2km

44 points to date.


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point
October 31 Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.2 Kms 1 point
November 4 Harwood, Bolton,Bury, Edenfield and home 52 Kms 1 point

Running total 62 points


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2022)

Bring on December.

November 4th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Kesgrave, Bucklesham & Kirton, 51km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8067218777


----------



## Eribiste (6 Nov 2022)

Here's an effort for November, a trundle twixt Gloucestershire and Worcestershire over 57 and a bit kilometres.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8075592490


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points
Oct - 7 points

Nov 6 - 31.18 miles, 954ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Copston Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

Points in this challenge 56
Points in all challenges 89


----------



## 13 rider (6 Nov 2022)

Nov 3rd ,31.7 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Nov 6th ,31.4 miles ,1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 58
Points in all challenges 132


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Nov 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

September: *3 Points*

October:* 2 Points*

NOVEMBER* 

Nov 6: *Tissington Trail- High Peak Trail- Hopton- Carsington Water- Ashbourne 35.1mi/56.49km* 1 Point*


Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *72* *Points*


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Nov 2022)

06/11/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Overton -Bangor on Dee - Worthenbury- Malpas- Higher Wych-Bronnington-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 70km. 1 point 
Total 86 points


----------



## tfc03 (7 Nov 2022)

Good weather here yesterday so bagged November just in case...
Ncl - Dinnington- Saltwick - Shilvington- Ogle - Kirkley - Saltwick- Dinnington- Ncl 54.3km; 400m elev. 1 pnt. 
Total 31 pnts


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 06/11/22 Northwood-Ellesmere-Overton -Bangor on Dee - Worthenbury- Malpas- Higher Wych-Bronnington-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 70km. 1 point
> Total 86 points



09/11/22 Whixall-Coton Wood-Steele Heath-Prees-Edstaston-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Wem-Tilley Loppington-English Frankton-Wolverley-Home 52km. 1 point 
Total 87 points


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2022)

November's 50k challenge successfully challenged.

It has taken me ten days into the month to click a ride over 50k....but finally!


----------



## slow scot (11 Nov 2022)

October (continued)

3rd. (56km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
6th. (56km). As per 3rd October.
8th. (70km). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills plus wee loop, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene and Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
12th. (52km). Deeside line via Newton Dee, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
13th. (57km). As per 3rd October.
16th. (56km). As per 3rd October.
18th. (52km). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and Skene school, Loch of Skene, Two Towers road to Raemoir road, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Flora’s, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (56km). As per 3rd October.
24th. (52km). Five mile garage start, Westhill, then 3rd October route home.
25th. (56km). As per 3rd October.
27th. (56km). As per 3rd October. I know, a bit repetitive, but it’s a lovely route!!
29th. (63km). Usual route ante clockwise to Echt, then Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

November.

1st. (56km). As per 3rd October.
3rd. (56km). And again!
4th. (56km). And again.
9th. (64km). Deeside line to Crathes bridge, South Deeside road to Banchory, Crathes Castle side road, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.

Total points: 120


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Nov 2022)

January/October 2022 – 57 qualifying rides, 61 points

*November 11th 2022 *Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 82.90km 2 points

Total points: 63


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2022)

*22nd Jan:- *Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Ashford-Staines-Home. *51.7km.
27th Feb:- *Chertsey-Hesham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court-Walton-Staines-Home. *50.6km
22nd Mar:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Sunningdale-WGP-Home. *50.5km
25th Apr:- *Staines-Eton-Legoland-WGP-Home. *52.6km
27th May:- *Thorpe-Chobham-Windlesham-Sunningdale-Golf Club-Home. *52.9km
7th June:-* Chertsey-Hersham-Sandown Park-Hampton Court- Bushey Park-Walton-Staines-Home.* 51.9km
30th June:- *Sholing-Warsash-Meon-Lee on the Solent-Newton (and reverse home).* 61.8km
26th July:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Windlesham-WGP-Home. *50.6km
4th August:- *Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Old Woking-Englefield Green-Home. *55.2km
20th August:- *Pewsey-Devizes-Bradford-upon-Avon-Potterne-Urchfont-Chirton-North Newton. *100.3km
11th September:- *Egham-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Fifield-Ascot-Sunningdale-Chobham-Home. *51.3km
1st October:- *Chertsey-Walton-Cobham-Effingham-Great Bookham-Hersham-Walton-Home. *62.1km
12th November:- *Staines-Wraysbury-Horton-Iver Village-Ritchins Park-Datchet-Eton-Windsor-Home. *55.5km*


----------



## Saluki (12 Nov 2022)

Jan to Oct end. 54 points

November
7th https://www.strava.com/activities/8082384361 Norwich, Hetherset, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Cringleford, home for coffee then a loop across Mousehold, Heartsease, Thorpe, back through Mousehold and home. 51km on my Genesis 1pt
12th https://www.strava.com/activities/8107291512 Downham Market, Marshland St James, Three Holes, Welney, Ten Mile Bank, Denver, Downham. 54km on the tandem today. 1 pt

Total. 56 with 6 weeks to go to hit 60pts


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 09/11/22 Whixall-Coton Wood-Steele Heath-Prees-Edstaston-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Wem-Tilley Loppington-English Frankton-Wolverley-Home 52km. 1 point
> Total 87 points



12/11/22 Wolverley-Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt-Lee-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Loppington-Horton-Home 53km. 1point
Total 88 points


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Out early as busy day ahead and first point was Mears Ashby , Earls Barton , Olney , Cold Brayfield and onto the A428 for a quick dash down just outside Bromham to take a right turn and back onto the lanes to Stagsden rhen a quick trip down the A422 till the right turn on to Spring Lane down to Kempstom Church end and then headed homewards through Bromham , Harrold , Hinwick , Little Irchester and home .

46.1 miles on the Steel Cougar road bike


----------



## C R (13 Nov 2022)

November 13th
Hatfield, Croome, Pershore, Pinvin, Throckmorton, Flyford Flavell, Grafton Flyford, Stock Green, Bradley Green, Hanbury, Phepson, Crowle, Worcester Woods and then Home. 

64.9km


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Nov 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point
July, 3 rides 3 points
Aug: 3 rides 4 points
Sep: 2 rides 2 points
0ct; 2 rides, 2 points

13 Nov: Saltcoats-Kilmaurs-Kilmarnock-irvine. 51k


22 points


----------



## geocycle (13 Nov 2022)

13 November. Dentdale. 100km or 62 miles with 1250m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6852627

3 points
97 points for the year.


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

15th September (53.08km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

8th October (54.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

30th October (55.65km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Forton-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

13th November (55.67km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Harnage-Harnage Grange-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 


Running Total = 21 points


----------



## Osprey (13 Nov 2022)

12th Nov. 50kms Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, Clyne Valley, Gowerton, Gorseinon, Pontardulais, Gowerton. https://www.strava.com/activities/8106355694


----------



## steverob (13 Nov 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*October:* 4 rides, 7 points*
13th November: 64.14 miles* - With the weather still good enough for shorts (just), got a long ride out to MK, Woburn Sands and Leighton Buzzard in the can, with a brief stop off to attend Stewkley's Remembrance Day parade - https://www.strava.com/activities/8113232183 - 3 points

*Total so far: 67 points*


----------



## Spinney (13 Nov 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*August
27th - 31 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*September
19th - 34 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*October
22nd - 34 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*November
22nd - 31 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Alderton, Sherston, Sopworth, Leighterton, Wotton, home

*Total: 11 points*

Attempting to move house this summer - this is my excuse for only doing enough to meet the challenge!


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total *63.2 km* plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *62.6 km* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 81.3 km / *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)
*Ride 24, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles */ 50.1 km* plus 3,925 ft of ascent)

*32 points*


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
12 Sep: 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m 1 point.
22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m. 1 point
13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m. 1 point
Total so far: 12 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (14 Nov 2022)

Jan to Oct 72pts

2-Nov 48 miles 1720ft ascent 1pt. Joined the midweek group cycle on a very windy but mild morning. Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Buriton-West Meon - Mercury Park-Clanfield-Rowlands-Chichester
13-Nov 90 miles 2500ft ascent 3pts. It was another very warm autumn day, so up early to take advantage via a longways round route to meet up with the Sunday Social group ride. Home-Chichester-Rowlands Castle-Buriton-Petersfield- Steep-Stoner Hill- lots of tiny lanes to West Meon (coffee and cake)- Buriton-Compton-Funtingdon-Home

YTD 76pts


----------



## Saluki (14 Nov 2022)

Jan to Oct end. 54 points

November
7th https://www.strava.com/activities/8082384361 Norwich, Hetherset, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Cringleford, home for coffee then a loop across Mousehold, Heartsease, Thorpe, back through Mousehold and home. 51km on my Genesis 1pt
12th https://www.strava.com/activities/8107291512 Downham Market, Marshland St James, Three Holes, Welney, Ten Mile Bank, Denver, Downham. 54km on the tandem today. 1 pt
13th https://www.strava.com/activities/8112742652 Downham Market, Hay Green, Walpole Cross Keys, crossed to Lincolnshire and Sutton Bridge, Butlers Close, Terrington St John, Wiggenhall St Mary Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Downham. 68km 1 pt

57 points.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Nov 2022)

January ~ 3 points.
February ~ 3 points.
March ~ 7 points.
April ~ 3 points.
May ~ 5 points.
June ~ 2 points.
July ~ 4 points.
August ~ 1 point. 
September ~ 1 point. 
October ~ 1 point. 

*November
November 15th ~ 50.34 kms (31.28 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn loop, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Llanddeusant, Llantrisant, Bodedern, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, home. 

*Total 31 points*


----------



## 13 rider (16 Nov 2022)

Nov 3rd ,31.7 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Nov 6th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 16th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop again

Points in this challenge 59
Points in all challenges 133


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 12/11/22 Wolverley-Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt-Lee-Tetchill-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Baschurch-Myddlewood-Marton-Burlton-Loppington-Horton-Home 53km. 1point
> Total 88 points



16/11/22 Horton-Loppingron-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee -Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point 
Total 89 points


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Nov 2022)

January/October 2022 – 57 qualifying rides, 61 points

November 11th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 82.90km 2 points

*November 17th 2022* A loop around Pontmenard then Esquiniac, Bourg Neuf, le Faux and back to Esquiniac, then Raserais and home (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), a local loop on the MASSI mountain bike before lunch, then a very local loop on the RAID mountain bike which was curtailed when I ran into _la chasse_ (hunters), home again and back out on the Shaper 200 hybrid (staying well clear of _la chasse_) and a loop out to Plaisance, then a long thrash up and down the D2 between la Ville Geffray and St Brieuc-de- Mauron 53km 1 point

Total points: 64


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2022)

Nov 3rd ,31.7 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Nov 6th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 16th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop again
Nov 19th ,32.0 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop home via Sileby Cossington to miss a flood

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 137


----------



## steverob (19 Nov 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*October:* 4 rides, 7 points
*13th November: 64.14 miles* - With the weather still good enough for shorts (just), got a long ride out to MK, Woburn Sands and Leighton Buzzard in the can, with a brief stop off to attend Stewkley's Remembrance Day parade - https://www.strava.com/activities/8113232183 - 3 points
*19th November: 41.88 miles* - Full winter gear on for first time in probably eight months, tackled three notable Chiltern climbs to boost my elevation numbers for the year - https://www.strava.com/activities/8139887653 - 1 point

*Total so far: 68 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Nov 2022)

January/October 2022 – 57 qualifying rides, 61 points

November 11th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 82.90km 2 points

November 17th 2022 A loop around Pontmenard then Esquiniac, Bourg Neuf, le Faux and back to Esquiniac, then Raserais and home (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), a local loop on the MASSI mountain bike before lunch, then a very local loop on the RAID mountain bike which was curtailed when I ran into _la chasse_ (hunters), home again and back out on the Shaper 200 hybrid (staying well clear of _la chasse_) and a loop out to Plaisance, then a long thrash up and down the D2 between la Ville Geffray and St Brieuc-de- Mauron 53km 1 point

*November 19th 2022 *Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit (old railway station) – Ploërmel – Mauron 75.89km 1 point

Total points: 65


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

With a shower late yesterday afternoon , i expected the roads to still be damp and yukky so prepared the old Marin mtb just in case .
Our by 5.25 am this morning on the Marin and headed out and through Irthlingborough , Addingtons , Ringstead , Thrapston , Titchmarsh , Clopton , Barnwell and Oundle .

Headed home through Stoke Doyle , Aldwincle , Islip , Woodford , Finedon and home .

Nice dry roads , chilly but dry .

47 miles Steel Marin MTB


----------



## Domus (20 Nov 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point
October 31 Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.2 Kms 1 point
November 4 Harwood, Bolton,Bury, Edenfield and home 52 Kms 1 point
November 19 Cartmel, Lindale, Levens, Heversham, Arnside,and return to Grange via Meathop 59.5 Kms

Running total 63 points


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 16/11/22 Horton-Loppingron-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Lee -Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 55km. 1 point
> Total 89 points



20/11/22 Loppington-English Frankton -Colemere-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath -Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Ryebank-Horton -Home. 52km. 1 point 
Total 90 points


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points
Oct - 7 points

Nov 6 - 31.18 miles, 954ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Copston Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.
*Nov 20 - 67.95 miles, 2,436ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Ashorne, Newbold Pacey, Wellesbourne, Loxley, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Lower Quinton, Upper Quinton, Lower Quinton, Wimpstone, Alderminster, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Moreton Paddox, Lighthorne, Lighthorne Heath, Chesterton Green, Harbury, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.

Points in this challenge 59
Points in all challenges 92


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2022)

*22nd November*
Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington – Nacton – Foxhall – Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich
54km. 1 point

*Running Total: 14 Points*


----------



## Domus (24 Nov 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point
October 31 Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.2 Kms 1 point
November 4 Harwood, Bolton,Bury, Edenfield and home 52 Kms 1 point
November 19 Cartmel, Lindale, Levens, Heversham, Arnside,and return to Grange via Meathop 59.5 Kms
November 24 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home via guided bus way and Bolton 50.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 64 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2022)

Nov 3rd ,31.7 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Nov 6th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Nov 16th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop again
Nov 19th ,32.0 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop home via Sileby Cossington to miss a flood
Nov 24th 31.7 miles ,1 point 
St Bernards loop

Points in this challenge 61
Points in all challenges 138


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Nov 2022)

January/October 2022 – 57 qualifying rides, 61 points

November 11th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit – La Tayée – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Mauron 82.90km 2 points

November 17th 2022 A loop around Pontmenard then Esquiniac, Bourg Neuf, le Faux and back to Esquiniac, then Raserais and home (on the Shaper 200 hybrid), a local loop on the MASSI mountain bike before lunch, then a very local loop on the RAID mountain bike which was curtailed when I ran into _la chasse_ (hunters), home again and back out on the Shaper 200 hybrid (staying well clear of _la chasse_) and a loop out to Plaisance, then a long thrash up and down the D2 between la Ville Geffray and St Brieuc-de- Mauron 53km 1 point

November 19th 2022 Mauron – Ploërmel – Malestroit (old railway station) – Ploërmel – Mauron 75.89km 1 point

*November 25th 2022* _A three-bike ride_ A loop around Pontmenard, Esquiniac, Raserais and back to Pontmenard (on the Shaper 200), home for lunch – but not hungry .. so out for a short offroad local loop on the RAID mountain bike, home again – but still not hungry – starting to suspect that lunch is over-rated – so a mince pie and some dates into the day bag, fill the _bidon_, load the Urban Shaper into the van and drive to Mauron: Mauron – Lézonnet – Mauron 56.56km 1 point

Total points: 66


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2022)

Unless the weather forecast is completely wrong for tomorrow, that's it for me this month - work and having non-cycling fun got in the way and I only managed 4 rides for this challenge in November

November 4th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Kesgrave, Bucklesham & Kirton, 51km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8067218777
November 18th, Walton, Felixstowe, Trimley, Bucklesham, Kesgrave, Rushmere St. Andrew & Foxhall, 58.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8135410590
November 20th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Rushmere St. Andrew, Kesgrave, Martlesham, Waldringfield, Newbourne & Kirton, 51.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8144934926
November 26th, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Foxhall & Bucklesham, 52.0km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8171307470


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

Another up early ride this morning 
Headed out through town , little Irchester , Poddington , Melchbourne , Knotting , Sharnbrook , Odell , Bozeat , Grendon , Earls Barton and home .

Damp underfoot

Steel Dunelt fixed gear and 59 km's


----------



## Bazzer (26 Nov 2022)

November 26 Risley, Culcheth, Warburton, High Legh, Mere, M6 J19, reverse back to Culcheth, then home. 51 kms


----------



## steverob (26 Nov 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*October:* 4 rides, 7 points
*13th November: 64.14 miles* - With the weather still good enough for shorts (just), got a long ride out to MK, Woburn Sands and Leighton Buzzard in the can, with a brief stop off to attend Stewkley's Remembrance Day parade - https://www.strava.com/activities/8113232183 - 3 points
*19th November: 41.88 miles* - Full winter gear on for first time in probably eight months, tackled three notable Chiltern climbs to boost my elevation numbers for the year - https://www.strava.com/activities/8139887653 - 1 point
*26th November: 33.36 miles* - Basically bimbling about randomly after my originally planned route was waylaid by a road closure. Threw in a few mini-climbs to keep it interesting - https://www.strava.com/activities/8171065722 - 1 point

*Total so far: 69 points*


----------



## Saluki (26 Nov 2022)

Jan to Oct end. 54 points

November
7th https://www.strava.com/activities/8082384361 Norwich, Hetherset, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Cringleford, home for coffee then a loop across Mousehold, Heartsease, Thorpe, back through Mousehold and home. 51km on my Genesis 1pt
12th https://www.strava.com/activities/8107291512 Downham Market, Marshland St James, Three Holes, Welney, Ten Mile Bank, Denver, Downham. 54km on the tandem today. 1 pt
13th https://www.strava.com/activities/8112742652 Downham Market, Hay Green, Walpole Cross Keys, crossed to Lincolnshire and Sutton Bridge, Butlers Close, Terrington St John, Wiggenhall St Mary Magdalen, Wimbotsham, Downham. 68km 1 pt
26/11/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/8171463403 Norwich, Horsford, Oulton, Sheringham, Beeston Regis, Lower Gresham, Aldborough, Aylsham, St Faiths, Norwich. 85km, 50 something miles. 2 points

59 points


----------



## C R (27 Nov 2022)

November 27th 

Hatfield, Pirton, Kinnersley, Dunstall, Woodmancote, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Westmancote, Eckington, Pershore, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

58.4km


----------



## geocycle (27 Nov 2022)

27th November, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 87 km and 1200 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6862064

2 points
99 points for the year.


----------



## tfc03 (27 Nov 2022)

A windy November ride on 25/11: 
Ponteland - Kirkharle - Matfen - Ponteland 58.8km; 540m elev. 1 pnt.
Total 32 pnts


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points
Oct - 7 points

Nov 6 - 31.18 miles, 954ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Copston Magna, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.
*Nov 20 - 67.95 miles, 2,436ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Ashorne, Newbold Pacey, Wellesbourne, Loxley, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Lower Quinton, Upper Quinton, Lower Quinton, Wimpstone, Alderminster, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Moreton Paddox, Lighthorne, Lighthorne Heath, Chesterton Green, Harbury, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Nov 27 - 31.20 miles, 959ft - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Stoneleigh, Bagington, Toll Bar End, Brandon, Bretford, Cathiron, Little Lawford, King's Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 96


----------



## geocycle (27 Nov 2022)

November report. Tricky month with weather and other commitments but managed three qualifying rides including two very enjoyable metric centuries In the Dales.

Qualifying rides
3 November Impromptu ride to Settle and Ingleton. 104 km or 64 miles with 1065 m of climbing.
13 November. Dentdale. 100km or 62 miles with 1250m of climbing.
27th November, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 87 km and 1200 m of climbing.

November 8 points
Total November 316 miles (508 Km)
Year to date 4621 miles or (7441 km)

Cumulative yearly total points 99


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Nov 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total *63.2 km* plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *62.6 km* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 81.3 km / *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)
*Ride 24, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles */ 50.1 km* plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
*Ride 25, November 27* - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles */ 51.0 km* plus 3,820 ft of ascent)

*33 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 20/11/22 Loppington-English Frankton -Colemere-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath -Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Ryebank-Horton -Home. 52km. 1 point
> Total 90 points


27/11/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-St Martins -Gobowen-Selattyn-Glyn Ceriog-Pontfadog -Chirk-Ruabon -Erbistock-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86.9km. 2 points 
Total 92 points


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460
August 6th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Lighthorne, Newbold Pacey, Leamington 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7590842778
September 4th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Flecknoe, Badby, Preston Capes, Fenny Compton, Bishops Itchington, Whitnash, Warwick. 48 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7751522275
October 2nd - Ludlow, Cleobury Mortimer, Pensax, Great Whitley, Ombersley, Inkberrow, Studley, Bearley, Warwick 65 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7900600037
November 27 - Warwick, Hampton, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Danzey Green, Little Alne, Wolverton, Tiddington, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/8174652723


----------



## Chap sur le velo (30 Nov 2022)

The good news is I’m riding more regularly again. 7 Rides this month(only the 2 qualifiers in October!).



Points earners



81.5Km for my 50mile ride. Didn’t fancy rush hour roads so headed to the track beside the Olympic Velodrome. There are few straight bits and equally few totally flat bits, so despite doing more than 40 laps its still a joy to just RIDE on smooth surfaces with no cars to worry about or junctions to stop for. Windy and not so fit therefore not so fast, but I really enjoyed it – which I guess meant mission accomplished.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8159070968



5th 11th Hub Velo Club Ride. Epping Forrest again but different roads. 58km

https://www.strava.com/activities/8072095613



2nd 11th Ride round Epping Forrest 52km

https://www.strava.com/activities/8072095613

One month to go...


----------



## aferris2 (30 Nov 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
12 Sep: 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m 1 point.
22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m. 1 point
13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m. 1 point
30 Nov: 71.43 km. Strava. Ramsden Heath, South, West, and East Hannigfield, Purleigh, Maldon, Hatfield Peveral, Boreham, Great Baddow. 428m. 1 point
Total so far: 13 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2022)

*1st December*
Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Bucklesham – Kirton – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington – Nacton – Ipswich
53km. 1 point

*Running Total: 15 Points*


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Dec 2022)

December entry. By far the easiest challenge in 10 years because of the mild weather


----------



## Saluki (1 Dec 2022)

Saluki said:


> Jan to Oct end. 54 points
> 
> November
> 7th https://www.strava.com/activities/8082384361 Norwich, Hetherset, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carleton, Cringleford, home for coffee then a loop across Mousehold, Heartsease, Thorpe, back through Mousehold and home. 51km on my Genesis 1pt
> ...


1/12/22 https://www.strava.com/activities/8193968822 Norwich, Horsford, Spixworth, Thorpe End, Thorpe Hamlet, football ground, loop around Whitlingham Lake, Lakenham, home. 50km 1pt

60 points.

PS. Could a nice mod add 2 stars to my sig as I can’t do the stars on my iPad and failed to add a star last year too.


----------



## Domus (2 Dec 2022)

January to June inc. 35 points

July 4 Farnworth, Atherton, Platt Bridge, Ashton, Leigh, Walkden, Bolton and home 63.3 Kms 1 point
July 10 Usual Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange 69.1 Kms 1 point
July 16 Arnside/ Silverdale circuit from Grange, again with loop into Beetham 70.3 Kms 1 point
July 18 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Blackrod, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 57.5 Kms 1 point
July 23 Arnside circuit from Grange with visit to Sedgewick 62.9 Kms 1 point
July 29 Arnside, Silverdale and Sedgewick including elusive bridge 74.5 Kms 1 point
August 7 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Croston, Parbold, Standish, Haigh, Bolton and home 90.8 Kms 2 points
August 11 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.4 Kms 1 point
August 26 Friday Night ride, Cambridge to Kings Lynn 129.6 Kms 3 points
September 1 Arnside, Silverdale Beetham, Hincaster, Sedgewick Levens and Grange 76 Kms 1 point
September 15, Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 56.6 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Cartmel Fell, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham, Hincaster, Sizergh and back to Grange 83.5 Kms 2 points
September 26 Cheshire tour Day 1 70.25 Kms 1 point
September 27 Cheshire tour Day 2 65..6 Kms 1 point
September 28 Cheshire tour Day 3 50.9 Kms 1 point
September 29 Cheshire tour Day 4 65.7 Kms 1 point
September 30 Cheshire tour Day 5 71.3 Kms 1 point
October 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Chorley, Velo Café, Rufford, Parbold Hill, Haigh, Bolton and home 91.2 Kms 2 points
October 16 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Weir, Bacup and home via Bury 65 Kms 1 point
October 26 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Golborne, Leigh, Farnworth and home 60.7 Kms 1 point
October 31 Westhoughton, Adlington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.2 Kms 1 point
November 4 Harwood, Bolton,Bury, Edenfield and home 52 Kms 1 point
November 19 Cartmel, Lindale, Levens, Heversham, Arnside,and return to Grange via Meathop 59.5 Kms
November 24 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, return home via guided bus way and Bolton 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 2 Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and back to Grange via Meathop. 56Kms 1 point

Running total 65 points


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2022)

December 2nd, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Kirton, 53.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8198091149


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Dec 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 27/11/22 Northwood-Welshampton-Ellesmere-St Martins -Gobowen-Selattyn-Glyn Ceriog-Pontfadog -Chirk-Ruabon -Erbistock-Overton-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 86.9km. 2 points
> Total 92 points



03/12/22 Horton-Loppington- Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods -Eyton -Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point 
Total 93 points


----------



## Jenkins (3 Dec 2022)

That's more like it - a non stop qualifying ride

December 3rd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere St. Andrew, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 59km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8202301101


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2022)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring
18th May, 82.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7165382824) South London loop
3rd June, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7248105048) Chiltern's Summer gravel
16th June, 59.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7319618317) Thames path and East London loop
16th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7479796400) SE London after a CoVid break
19th July, 65.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7494173768) Amble-based Northumberland Coast
22nd July, 75.68km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7510362197) Newcastle to Alnmouth coastal ride
30th July, 80.58km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7554138156) Icknield Way gravel
4th August, 58.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7581360123) Watford loop
14th August, 51.23km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7636243239) Wendover, Chesham, Sarrat loop
26th August, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7703364892) East London and Lea Waterway loop
1st September, 52.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7737195224) New Forest gravel loop
10th September, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7786025327) High Barnet loop
14th September, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7807256210) West London canals
17th September, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7822209931) Chilterns autumn loop
25th September, 53.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7865366947) Chilterns gravel loop
11th October, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7946339188) Devilla Forest loop
14th October, 70.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7961946448) Hatfield gravel loop
9th November, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8092130900) North London loop
24th November, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8162658136) Western Tenerife loop, a hilly half century
26th November, 66km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8171249495) The silliest of half centuries ... but great fun


----------



## C R (4 Dec 2022)

December 4th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Hanbury, Bradley Green, Stock Green, Dormston, North Piddle, Bishampton, Throckmorton, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth and then Home. 

63.4km


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Dec 2022)

Jan: 2 rides 2 points
Feb: 1 ride 1 point
Mar 1 ride, 1 point
Apr: 2 rides, 2 points
May: 3 rides 3 points
June: 1 ride, 1 point
July, 3 rides 3 points
Aug: 3 rides 4 points
Sep: 2 rides 2 points
0ct; 2 rides, 2 points
Nov: 1 ride 1 point

4 Dec: Saltcoats-irvine-Dundondald-Troon 51k


23 points


----------



## geocycle (4 Dec 2022)

4 December Kendal and Staveley 104 km or 64 miles with 1265 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6867095
3 points
102 points for the year


----------



## Osprey (4 Dec 2022)

3rd Dec. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, SA1, Fabian Way, Maritime quarter, Upper killay, Welsh Moor, Llanridian. https://www.strava.com/activities/8202719230


----------



## Eribiste (4 Dec 2022)

https://www.strava.com/activities/8207752519, 041222
Pershore, Norton, Kempsey, Earls Croome, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon then Eckington for just shy of 52 klicks.

Early start, dark and chilly.


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Dec 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points
Jul 2 points
Aug 3 points
Sep 1 point
Oct 1 point
Nov 4 points

Nov 15 - 50.69km, 107m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8119576577)
Nov 17 - 50.74km, 86m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8129686082)
Nov 20 - 50.48km, 71m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8142088646)
Nov 29 - 50.38km, 111m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8182351060)


59 points


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Dec 2022)

Jan to Nov 76pts

4-Dec 47 miles 2600ft ascent 1pt. Joined the Sunday social group cycle for a very chilly (max 4c) ride. Chichester-Compton-South Harting- Elsted-Milland-Bordon-Rogate-Turkey Island-Up Marden- Walderton-Chichester 

YTD 77pts


----------



## slow scot (7 Dec 2022)

November. (Continued)

12th. (62kms). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene and Skene school, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop, loop of Countesswells.
25th. (56km). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene and Skene school, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill, Blacktop.
28th. (56km). As above, but home via Westhill cycleway and Hazlehead park.
30th. (56km). As per 25th November.

December.

5th. (56km). Anti clockwise version of 25th November.

Total points: 125


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 62
Points in all challenges 139


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Dec 2022)

January: _*7 Points*_

February: *6 Points*

March: *5 Points*

April: *7 Points*

May_*: 6 Points*_

June: *12 Points*

July:* 14 Points*

August: *9 Points*

September: *3 Points*

October:* 2 Points*

November: *1 Point*

DECEMBER

*Dec 7: *Coalville, Desford, Cosby, Peatling Magna, Gilmorton, Lutterworth, Pailton, Shilton, Withybrook, Bedworth, Nuneaton, Mancetter, Witherley, Sheepy Parva, Bilstone, Heather, Coalville 68.07 mi/109.55km *3 Points*


Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *75 Points*


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2022)

I'm guessing the wintery weather has caused it to be a bit quiet in here over the past few days. Just to show some of us are more than slightly mad still out and about...

December 11th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 51.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8236225240


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 ,1 point 
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads 

Points in this challenge 63
Points in all challenges 143


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total *63.2 km* plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *62.6 km* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 81.3 km / *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)
*Ride 24, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles */ 50.1 km* plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
*Ride 25, November 27* - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles */ 51.0 km* plus 3,820 ft of ascent)
*Ride 26, December 18* - Burnley, Fence, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brooks, Wheatley Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Fence, Burnley (total 32.1 miles */ 51.7 km* plus 2,181 ft of ascent)

*34 points*


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Dec 2022)

Jan 9 points
Feb 7 points
Mar 12 points
Apr 5 points
May 7 points
Jun 8 points
Jul 2 points
Aug 3 points
Sep 1 point
Oct 1 point
Nov 4 points

Dec 18 - 50.24km, 88m (https://www.strava.com/activities/8261323199) 


60 points


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Dec 2022)

20/12. 50km Challenge completed for 2022! 50.9km

Plus unreported rides from November.
12/11. Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, Snelson and back via Great Warford. 52.5km
19/11 Ashley, Rostherne, High Legh, Tabley, B5569. 50.7km
27/11. AE bypass and back via Wilmslow and Chorley. 51.0km
48 points for the year. I had targeted 50 points but covid messed with my schedule.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point 
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time 

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 143


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Dec 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 03/12/22 Horton-Loppington- Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods -Eyton -Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Northwood-Home 53km. 1 point
> Total 93 points



21/12/22 Horton- Loppington - Burlton -Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods -Badchurch- Stanwardine- Bagley -Lee -Ellesmere-Welshampton- Northwood-Home 52km 1 point 
Total 94 points


----------



## Bazzer (22 Dec 2022)

December
22nd A cold and wet: Croft, Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, High Leigh, Mere, edge of Pickere,and return with a loop of Croft before home. 53kms.


----------



## geocycle (22 Dec 2022)

22 December Old Hutton and Kirby Lonsdale. 83 km and 850 m of climbing.
Post in thread 'Your ride today....'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6880269

2 points
104 points for the year.


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Dec 2022)

January/November 2022 – 61 qualifying rides, 66 points

*December 23rd 2022 *A very local ride on the MASSI mountain bike then I chucked the road bike into the van and drove to Mauron: Mauron – Ploërmel – Mauron 54.40km 1 point

Total points: 67


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2022)

*January
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*February
11th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kingswood, Hillesley, Horton, C Sodbury, Tytherington, Thornbury, Stone, Damery

*March
25th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery

*April
15th - 31.3 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sopworth, Didmarton, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe

*May
8th - 33.8 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Sharpness, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*June
12th - 32 miles - 1 point - *Damery, Berkeley Heath, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*July
15th - 42 miles - 1 point* - Euxton, Bretherton, Tarleton, Hesketh Bank, Crossens, Southport Botanic Gardens 🍰, Churchtown, Tarscough, Rufford, Mawdesley, Croston, Euxton

*August
27th - 31 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*September
19th - 34 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*October
22nd - 34 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Eastington, Cambridge, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*November
22nd - 31 miles - 1 point* - Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Acton Turville, Alderton, Sherston, Sopworth, Leighterton, Wotton, home

*December
24th - 32 miles - 1 point* - Kirkby Stephen, Warcop, Bleatarn, Soulby, Little Musgrave, Warcop, Bleatarn, Soulby, Little Musgrave, Warcop, Bleatarn, Little Musgrave, Soulby, Kirkby Stephen

*Total: 12 points*

We sold our house this year and moved north - it took most of the year! That's my excuse for the poor points total. Must do better next year.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time
Dec 24th 31.2 miles ,1 point 
Ragdale loop

Points in this challenge 65
Points in all challenges 144


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2022)

Jan 19: 64.65 km. Strava. Preaching Cross, Elkin's Green, Loves Green, Little Oxney Green, Broad's Green, Russel Green. 427m 1 point.
Feb 23: 65.73 km. Strava Little Bishop's Wood, Norsey Wood, Buttsbury Ford, Barrow Wood, Admirals Park, Toppinghoehall Wood, Blythhedges Spring Wood. 447m. 1 point.
15 Mar: 68.12 km. Strava. Pan Lane, Creephedge Lane, Crows Lane, Goat House Lane, Baron's Lane, Blind Lane, Ulting Lane, Bumfords Lane, Little and Great Sir Hughes Lane. 387m. 1 point
15 Apr: 64.49 km Strava Norsey road, Mountnessing road, Chelmsford road, Highwood road, Breeds road, Cranham road, Hammonds road, W Hanningfield road. 414m. 1 point
14 May: 65.48 km. Strava Ramsden Heath, Coalhill, Runsell Green, Langford, Nounsley, Tanfield Tye. 432m. 1 point
12 Jun: 50.96 miles. Strava. Norsey, Harespring wood, Long wood, Parsons spring, Lee wood, Bushy wood, Russel green, Blakes wood, Backwarden, Cock wood. 1818ft. 2 points
21 Jul: 64.75 km. Strava. The bear Inn, Inn on the green, Prince of Wales, Green man, Pig & whistle, Walnut tree, Six bells, The hoop. 386m 1 point.
7 Aug: 69.45 km. Strava Meepshole wood, Hawks wood, Thrift wood, Kent wood, Hatfield Peveral Country Park, Wick wood, Foxburrow wood. 430m 1 point.
12 Sep: 64.59km. Strava. Furze lane, Goatsmore lane, Old Church lane, Thoby lane, Fox Burrows lane, Lawford lane, Larks lane, Molrams lane, Kents Farm lane, Mill lane. 366m 1 point.
22 Oct: 64.74km. Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 409m. 1 point
13 Nov: 64.23 km Strava. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 422m. 1 point
30 Nov: 71.43 km. Strava. Ramsden Heath, South, West, and East Hannigfield, Purleigh, Maldon, Hatfield Peveral, Boreham, Great Baddow. 428m. 1 point
24 Dec: 68.14 km. Strava. km. Billericay, Writtle, Chelmsford, Boreham, home. 444m. 1 point
Total so far: 14 points


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2022)

3rd January (52.13 km) 1 point 
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

16th January (50.68 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Wroxeter-Dryton-Little Wenlock-Wrekin Course-Uppington-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury 

28th February (55.46 km) 1 point 
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Brantwood-High Nibthwaite-Lowick-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Rusland-Graywthwaite-Cunsey-Far Sawrey-Near Sawrey-Hawkshead-Outgate-Barngates-High Cross-Coniston-Bowmanstead

4th March (60.83km) 1 point
Bowmanstead-Coniston-Barngates-Colthouse-Hawkshead-Graythwaite-Lakeside-Finsthwaite-Rusland-Oxen Park-Bandrake Head-High Nibthwaite-Brantwood-Coniston-Bowmanstead

20th March (53.24km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy.

14th April (69.99km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Nannau-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

17th April (64.31km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Shrawardine-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

7th May (54.47km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan-Bedd y Brenin-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

28th May (54.04km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

3rd June (52.54km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Stapleton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Evenwood-CoundMoor-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury 

7th June (53.62km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

23rd June (64.2km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Alberbury-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Exfords Green-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury 

2nd July (66.85km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Rowton-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

10th July (74.51 km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Exfords Green-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury

13th August (70.31km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfachreth-Dolgellau-Penmaenpool-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

29th August (62.86km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-Comley-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-Nutbatch-Longmynd-Picklescott-Wilderley-Church Pulverbatch-Longden-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

9th September (77.12km) 1 point
St Neot-Mount-Millpool-Tresarrett-Hellandbridge-Bodmin-Wadebridge-Padstow-and steps retraced back to St Neot

15th September (53.08km) 1 point
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Morfa Mawddach-Penmaenpool-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Morfa Mawddach-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy

8th October (54.69km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Bings Heath-Poynton-Roden-Rodington-Longden on Tern-Isombridge-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

30th October (55.65km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton-Montford Bridge-Forton-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Coedway-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Yockleton-Nox-Lea Cross-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

13th November (55.67km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Harnage-Harnage Grange-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

24th December (50.74km) 1 point
Shrewsbury-Bicton Heath-Gains Park-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Stapleton-Ryton-Longnor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury

Running Total = 22 points


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> ...
> *Dec 25th *31.2 miles ,1 point
> Ragdale loop
> 
> ...


Getting the Festive 50 in a day early @13 rider ?


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points
Oct - 7 points
Nov - 5 points 

Dec 24 - 35.51 miles, 1,195ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva, Brockhurst, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

Points in this challenge 61
Points in all challenges 97


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Dec 2022)

*Ride 1, Jan 5 *- Nelson, Clitheroe, Nelson (total *50.4 km* plus 3,738 ft of ascent)
*Ride 2, Jan 15* - Nelson, Dukinfield (total *55 km* plus 1,975 ft of ascent and 3,000 ft of descent)
*Ride 3, Feb 25* - Nelson, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Nelson (total *51.9 km* plus 4,325 ft of ascent)
*Ride 4 Feb 26* - _*part 1*_ - Nelson, Barnoldswick, Nelson (total 32 km plus 750 ft of ascent) _*part 2*_ - Nelson, Blacko, Fence, Burnley, Nelson (total 22 km plus 1,200 ft of ascent) total *54 km* plus 1,950 ft of total ascent)
*Ride 5, Mar 6* - Nelson, Clitheroe, Twiston, Clarion House, Nelson (total *52.4 km* plus 3,260 ft of ascent)
*Ride 6, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total *132 km* plus 6,440 ft of ascent)
*Ride 7, Mar 21* - Penrith, Calthwaite, Burthwaite, Carlisle, Gretna, Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Lochmaben, Crochmade Road, Tynwald, Kirkton, Auldgirth (total *100.4 km* plus 2,775 ft of ascent)
*Ride 8, Mar 24* - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total *68 km* plus 3,487 ft of ascent)
*Ride 9, April 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total *54.5 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 10, April 23* - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Newchurch, Roughlee, Blacko, Four Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Whalley, Sabden, Fence, Nelson (total *50 km* plus 3,182 ft of ascent)
*Ride 11, May 12* - Nelson, Colne, Castercliffe, Thursden, Haggate, Worsthorne, Cliviger, Townley, Burnley, Higham, Fence, Nelson (total 50 km /* 50.4 miles* plus 2,475 ft of ascent)
*Ride 12, June 17* - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total *51.6 km* plus 3,648 ft of ascent)
*Ride 13, June 20* - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total *81.1 km* plus 3,375 ft of ascent)
*Ride 14, June 24* - Nelson, Leeds & Liverpool, Gargrave, Leeds & Liverpool, Nelson (total *52.8 km* plus 745 ft of ascent)
*Ride 15, July 5* - Sabden, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, Sabden (total *50.9 km* plus 1,675 ft of ascent)
*Ride 16, July 10* - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via old road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total *66.3 km* plus 4,533 ft of ascent)
*Ride 17, July 17 *- Cowling, Keighley, Riddlesden, Leeds & Liverpool (Silsden, Farnhill, Skipton, Gargrave), Bank Newton, Ingthorpe Lane, East Marton, Leeds & Liverpool (Barnoldswick, Salterforth) Foulridge, Standing Stone Lane, Blacko, Roughlee, Fence, Burnley (total 81.4 km / *50.6 miles* plus 1,893 ft of ascent)
*Ride 18, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total *54.7 km* plus 3,499 ft of ascent)
*Ride 19, July 29* - Fence, Padiham, L&L (Hapton, Clayton-le-Moors), Church, L&L (Clayton-le-Moors, Hapton), Sycamore Farm, Padiham, Black Hill, the Ridge, Noggarth, Fence, Nelson (total *52.9 km* plus 1,596 ft of ascent)
*Ride 20, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 90.2 km / *56.1 miles* plus 3,875 ft of ascent)
*Ride 21, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total *63.2 km* plus 4,292 ft of ascent)
*Ride 22, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total *62.6 km* plus 3,477 ft of ascent)
*Ride 23, October 30* - Burnley, flattest possible route I could devise locally, Burnley (total 81.3 km / *50.5 miles* plus 79 ft of ascent)
*Ride 24, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles */ 50.1 km* plus 3,925 ft of ascent)
*Ride 25, November 27* - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles */ 51.0 km* plus 3,820 ft of ascent)
*Ride 26, December 18* - Burnley, Fence, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brooks, Wheatley Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (bike change) Brierfield, Nelson, Barrowford, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Fence, Burnley (total 32.1 miles */ 51.7 km* plus 2,181 ft of ascent)
*Ride 27, December 24* - Burnley, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Newchurch, Barley, 4 Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Chatburn, Clitheroe, Nick Of Pendle, Sabden, (dropped my bidon and gave its bottom a crack of its own, Portfield (kind householder let me refill my bottle which I then installed upside down), the Ridge, Read, Higher Trapp, the Ridge, Wheatley Lane, Cuckstool Lane, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.2 miles */ 50.2 km* plus 3,481 ft/ 1,061m of ascent)

*35 points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time
Dec 24th 31.2 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Dec 25th 31.6 miles ,1point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 66
Points in all challenges 145


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

Edited to add in the details...
Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham, 51.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8289303139


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time
Dec 24th 31.2 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Dec 25th 31.6 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 26th ,50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 68
Points in all challenges 147


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2022)

*January**:* 5 rides, 8 points
*February: *2 rides, 4 points
*March:* 2 rides, 4 points
*April: *6 rides, 8 points
*May: *2 rides, 4 points
*June: *3 rides, 5 points
*July: *6 rides, 11 points
*August: *3 rides, 5 points
*September: *5 rides, 8 points
*October:* 4 rides, 7 points
*November: *3 rides, 5 points
*24th December: 66.89 miles* - Fighting against a low sun and still very wet roads (although there was not a drop from the sky) out to Bletchingdon and the Hampton hamlets, with a number of mini-detours en route to bump up the mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/8286741267 - 3 points
*26th November: 31.29 miles* - Strung together a number of frequently used semi-local loops into a single ride to get me over the finish line - https://www.strava.com/activities/8293472063 - 1 point

*Total so far: 73 points*


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Dec 2022)

Delighted to say I made it. Metric and Imperial 50's completed in consecutive years.

Annual Points. 61

50kms Need to add all three of these together as with fewer and fewer rides, I wanted to test my fitness and do 30km in an hour on the road track by the Olympic Velodrome. Fun to just ride on a smooth surface with no traffic.

Home
https://www.strava.com/activities/8270950656

Round and around
https://www.strava.com/activities/8270950213

There
https://www.strava.com/activities/8270950836


80km jaunt out past Epping Forest and back with the Hub Velo crew.
https://www.strava.com/activities/8201811305


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time
Dec 24th 31.2 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Dec 25th 31.6 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 26th ,50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 27th ,31.7 miles ,1 point 
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 69
Points in all challenges 152


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2022)

*Jan - Jun 31 points
Jul - 5 points
Aug - 6 points
Sep - 6 points
Oct - 7 points
Nov - 5 points

Dec 24 - 35.51 miles, 1,195ft - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, High Cross, Stoney Stanton, Sapcote, Frolesworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva, Brockhurst, Monks Kirby, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Dec 27 - 62.50 miles, 2.068ft - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Deppers Bridge, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Middle Tysoe, Upper Tysoe, Compton Wynyates, Winderton, Upper Tysoe, Middle Tysoe, Lower Tysoe, Radway, Northend, Knightcote, Bishop's Itchington, Harbury, Ufton, Bascote Heath, Bascote, Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Frankton, Cawston, home.

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 100


----------



## geocycle (28 Dec 2022)

End of month and end of year review… 46 qualifying rides, at least one 50 mile per month to complete challenge and pleased with 18 metric centuries since February. 104 points In total and more importantly some wonderful bike rides. Out of interest I calculated 33% Yorkshire Dales, 28% Lake District, 17% Bowland, 22% other including Lune Valley and Howgills.

1 January Clapham and Ingleton 81km, 1145m of climbing
9 January Longridge Fell 82km, 1130m of climbing
16 January Ribblehead 94km, 933m of climbing
23 January Kendal 84km, 1108m of climbing
11 February Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 52 miles with 1250m of ascent.
27 February Fell Foot, Windermere 102 km 63 miles 1500m of ascent.
6 March. Settle via Clapham 94 km 58 miles with 1120 m of ascent.
13 March Lakeside and Windermere 81 km 50 miles 1270 m of ascent.
27 March Dentdale 106km 66 miles with 1240 m of ascent
10 April. 103 km Bowland Ring 64 miles with 1470m of ascent.
13 April Lyth Valley 92 km 57 miles 940 m of ascent.
15 April Old Hutton 81 km 50 miles 875 m of ascent
19 April Clapham and Littondale 83 km 52 miles with 1500 m of ascent
24 April Barrow in Furness 84 km 52 miles with 1220m of ascent
1 May. 72 km Bowland 72 km or 45 miles with 1140 m of ascent.
8 May Dent 89 km or 55 miles 1480 m of ascent.
14 May Kirkstone Pass 105 km or 65 miles 1350 m of ascent
22 May Bowland Knotts and Trough 91 km or 57 miles with 1390 m of ascent
29 May Clapham and Ingleton 91 km or 57 miles with 1260 m of ascent
10 June Skipton one way 84 km 1571 m of ascent.
19 June Lyth Valley 90km 926 m of ascent.
25 June Malham Tarn 104 km 1485 m of ascent
3 July Hutton Roof 68 km 886 m of ascent.
10 July Dent and Kingsdale 100 km 1355 m of ascent.
16 July Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Beacon Fell. 92 km 1089 m of ascent
24 July Ribblehead 61 km 843 m of ascent
3 August Haweswater and Ullswater from Penrith. 102 km with 1550 m of climbing
4 August Hartside, Teesdale, Eden valley. 128 km or 80 miles with 2150m of climbing
5 August Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite. 91 km or 57 miles with 1400 m of climbing
11 August Milnthorpe and Arnside. 63km or 39 miles with 590 m of climbing
13 August Newby Head and Garsdale. 121 km or 75 miles with 1400m of climbing
14 August Cross ‘o’ Greet and Chipping. 100.1 km or 62 miles with 1360m of climbing
27 August. Fox’s Pulpet and Howgills. 101 km or 63 miles with 1437m of climbing
7 September, ride to Crossthwaite and Lyth valley. 87 km and 910 m of climbing.
10 September Malham and Settle with train home. 69km with 1100m of climbing.
17 September, Dentdale (first frost). 102 km with 1335 m of climbing.
19 September. Littledale and Jubilee Tower. 57 km or 36 miles with 863m of climbing.
1 October. Kendal. 85 km or 53 miles with 1260 m of climbing.
9 October Lytham 111 km or 69 miles with just 622 m of climbing.
13 October. Trough of Bowland and Whalley Abbey. 112 km or 70 miles with 1656 m of ascent.
27 October Wet ride to Staveley. 103 km or 62 miles with 1400 m of climbing.
3 November Impromptu ride to Settle and Ingleton. 104 km or 64 miles with 1065 m of climbing.
13 November. Dentdale. 100km or 62 miles with 1250m of climbing.
27th November, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland and Beacon Fell. 87 km and 1200 m of climbing.
4 December Kendal and Staveley 104 km or 64 miles with 1265 m of climbing.
22 December Old Hutton and Kirby Lonsdale. 83 km and 850 m of climbing.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 21/12/22 Horton- Loppington - Burlton -Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods -Badchurch- Stanwardine- Bagley -Lee -Ellesmere-Welshampton- Northwood-Home 52km 1 point
> Total 94 points



28/12/22 Northwood-Bettisfield-Hanmer-Breadon Heath -Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Burlton -Loppington-Horton-Home 56km 1 point 
Total 95 points


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

Dec 7th ,31.4 miles ,1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 17th 31.54 miles ,1 point
Modified loop as above to stay on gritted roads
Dec 21st 32.3 miles ,1 point
Another Modified Wymeswold loop to avoid floods this time
Dec 24th 31.2 miles ,1 point
Ragdale loop
Dec 25th 31.6 miles ,1point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 26th ,50.5 miles ,2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 27th ,31.7 miles ,1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Dec 31st ,42.1 miles ,1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Ragdale ,Wymeswold ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 71
Points in all challenges 153


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Out early this morning headed to Irchester , Hinwick , Harold , Lavendon, Olney all into a very strong headwind turned towards home via Yardley Hastings, Denton, Castle Ashby, Grendon , Earls Barton, Mears Ashby, Sywell and home. 

Just 50.3 km 

Bike used - Marin Bear Valley MTB


----------



## tfc03 (31 Dec 2022)

Phew, I thought I was going to fall at the last ...
31-12: Ncl- Dinnington - Saltwick - Kirkley - Saltwick - Dinnington - Ncl: 51.1km; 330m elevation. 1 point. 
Total 33 pnts


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Dec 2022)

Jan 2nd Twyning, Defford, Pershore, The Lenches, Harvington, Bidford on Avon, Temple Grafton, Wilmcote, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 39 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6462111020
Feb 20th - Warwick, Hampton Lucy, Loxley, Starford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Bidfors-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton, Haselor, Little Alne, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6710534377
March 12th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Mickleton, Long Marston, Clifford Chambers, Alveston, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 47 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6810977059
April 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Startford-upon-Avon, Welford-on-Avon, Ardens Grafton. Haselor, Wilmcote, Snitterfield, Wolverton, Warwick - 42.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6921084295
May 2nd - Warwick, Barford, Hampton Lucy, Alderminster, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Illmington, Halford, Idlcote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Ashorne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7074549442
June 12th - Warwick, Great Alne, Cranhill, Mickleton, Admington, Alderminster, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 46.9 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7413713810
July 3rd - Warwick, Leamington Spa, Morton Morrell, Edge Hill, Upper Tysoe, Stourton, Willington, Honington, Fulready, Walton, Wellesbourne, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick 52.6 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7407130460
August 6th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Willoughby, Priors Hardwick, Fenny Compton, Lighthorne, Newbold Pacey, Leamington 50 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7590842778
September 4th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Flecknoe, Badby, Preston Capes, Fenny Compton, Bishops Itchington, Whitnash, Warwick. 48 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7751522275
October 2nd - Ludlow, Cleobury Mortimer, Pensax, Great Whitley, Ombersley, Inkberrow, Studley, Bearley, Warwick 65 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7900600037
November 27 - Warwick, Hampton, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Danzey Green, Little Alne, Wolverton, Tiddington, Hampton Lucy, Barford, Warwick. 44.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/8174652723
December 4th - Warwick, Stettin-on-Dunsmore, Grandbourgh, Napton, Southam, Long Itchington, Offchurch, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/8205086871


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2023)

16th January, 52.99km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6532890904) Wendover to the Phoenix Trail and back
30th January, 59.98km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6605523005) Lee River gravel loop
12th February, 51.36km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6671739719) Local Wendover Woods mud and gravel
17th March, 50.56km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6838383589) NW6 to RP loop
19th March, 50.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6849716080) Chilterns canal and gravel loop
23rd March, 50.29km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6870284549) NE London and back along the Thames loop
25th March, 71.63km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6880929119) Hatfield, Ware NCR loop
30th March, 51.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6906360525) NW and Thames loop
2nd April, 71.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6921486287) JMW and West Highland Way
8th April, 54.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Chilterns woods, gravel and canals
23rd April, 63.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6949644819) Greenwich, Ilford and in between
27th April, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7049278645) NW6 and High Barnet loop
14th May, 54.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7141012795) Chilterns gravel-bashing
16th May, 85.03km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7152007934) Lee Navigation exploring
18th May, 82.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7165382824) South London loop
3rd June, 50.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7248105048) Chiltern's Summer gravel
16th June, 59.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7319618317) Thames path and East London loop
16th July, 50.28km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7479796400) SE London after a CoVid break
19th July, 65.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7494173768) Amble-based Northumberland Coast
22nd July, 75.68km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7510362197) Newcastle to Alnmouth coastal ride
30th July, 80.58km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7554138156) Icknield Way gravel
4th August, 58.57km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7581360123) Watford loop
14th August, 51.23km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7636243239) Wendover, Chesham, Sarrat loop
26th August, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7703364892) East London and Lea Waterway loop
1st September, 52.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7737195224) New Forest gravel loop
10th September, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7786025327) High Barnet loop
14th September, 51.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7807256210) West London canals
17th September, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7822209931) Chilterns autumn loop
25th September, 53.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7865366947) Chilterns gravel loop
11th October, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7946339188) Devilla Forest loop
14th October, 70.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7961946448) Hatfield gravel loop
9th November, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8092130900) North London loop
24th November, 52.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8162658136) Western Tenerife loop, a hilly half century
26th November, 66km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8171249495) The silliest of half centuries ... but great fun
10th December, 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8231700366) Chilly half century, Wendover way


----------

